# I was arrested for driving uber



## Jeff Fliegler

I am an ex-chef I worked in up-scale restaurants around the world for 16 years. I hurt my back 3 years ago and had to find a new career. It was about the same time my wife and I conceived our first child. I started working as a financial planner, but after a year of being miserable I started my own digital marketing co. The Point Solutions and then we started GrubTribe a food video/blog that is growing exponentially week by week. Although there is a lot of promise in what I’m doing, I needed to earn some extra cash so I started driving for UBER.


It was a positive experience for the most part, I earned about 1200.00 a month driving on weekend nights, and to be honest it was kinda fun most nights, Until…


Friday Feb 27th I drove four people from Aliso Viejo CA to the Staple Center about 40 miles. As soon as I Drop them off I was approached by a normal looking women. 40ish, Mom Jeans and a sweatshirt. She asked me for a ride. I told her you must go through the app (meaning UBER) She then said it was only a few blocks. I said sorry,I can’t … then she said it was an emergency. 


I’m a dad and my mind went directly to I need to help this person. She did ask how much and I said I don’t know 10 bucks? She then ask if I had change for a twenty I said No and she said Okay I’ll give you twenty I said fine get in. 


As soon as that happened I was pulled over by a motorcycle cop, promptly handcuffed and put into the back of the police car. I was then taken to empty parking lot and put into a van full of other Uber drivers. As we sat for about an hour more and more drivers were arrested. All of the cars were towed, and are still impounded and may be for up to 30 day pending a trial. We are also all up against a misdemeanor charge and best case will have to pay a hefty fine and it will be dropped to an infraction.


Here is what really sticks about the whole situation:

First I’m working for Uber to make a few extra bucks to save for my sons school next year until my digital marketing career takes off. I spend my weekend nights driving to ungodly hours driving drunk people home from bars. Not having my car is a huge burden as you may imagine.


Secondly UBER warns us not take cash, but when the under cover cop asked me I said No twice. The cop wouldn’t let it go and played the emergency card. That seems like entrapment to me. I thought I was helping some one.

I think some big Taxi Cab Co. doesn’t want Uber around is pulling the string to get cops to bait Uber Drivers to get them in trouble.


----------



## scrurbscrud

It's called a sting op. You got stung. For breaking the law. Rightfully so.


----------



## Jeff Fliegler

So No compassion, I'm just an idiot?


----------



## scrurbscrud

Jeff Fliegler said:


> So No compassion, I'm just an idiot?


Pretty much. Street hails are against the law. What did you expect to happen when you break the law?


----------



## Just_in

Did it look like a emergency situation?


----------



## Bob Smith

brutal. sorry to hear that man, i hope you get your car back, didnt deserve to be put in cuffs whatsoever.


----------



## Jeff Fliegler

Are you a cop and a part time Uber Driver?


----------



## scrurbscrud

Just_in said:


> Did it look like a emergency situation?


Emergency. Officer had to fill quota of busted for street hail Uber drivers to fill van and use tow trucks on standby.


----------



## UberHammer

Jeff Fliegler said:


> Are you a cop and a part time Uber Driver?


He just has a moral pedestal shoved into an unfortunate orifice.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Jeff Fliegler said:


> Are you a cop and a part time Uber Driver?


Nope. Full time driver. Sure as hell know better than to do any kind of street hail though cause it's illegal. Don't like cuffs or Uber bubbas.


----------



## Jeff Fliegler

She was acting panicked I thought the worst.. probably a little naive, but still


----------



## Jeff Fliegler

I'm a little surprised Uber doesn't want support there drivers. Or warn them. There where 20 of us that the same thing happened to. I can't imagine there isn't something a little fishy


----------



## duggles

When she said it was an emergency and you were worried, you should have offered to do it for free. Then she could have tipped you. When she offered to pay you should have known something was up... People don't like to pay for things. Aren't you an Uber driver? You should know that.


----------



## UberFrolic

Jeff Fliegler said:


> So No compassion, I'm just an idiot?


Lots of jack asses on this site. They hate their own life and talk down on others. Welcome to überpeople.


----------



## Uber-Doober

scrurbscrud said:


> Pretty much. Street hails are against the law. What did you expect to happen when you break the law?


^^^
Sounds more like being on private property over at Staples. 
Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Godric

So dad thinks it's ok to take $20 for helping someone??? My dad wouldn't take anything to help somebody out. When you started thinking about the money is where it went bad. Never ever go for street hails. Tough lesson learned.


----------



## scrurbscrud

UberFrolic said:


> Lots of jack asses on this site. They hate their own life and talk down on others. Welcome to überpeople.


I'd suggest even the most half wit drivers know better than to do street hails. Has nothing to do with being a jackass. Do you feel sympathy for people who get speeding tickets? I don't. Not even when I get them.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Sounds more like being on private property over at Staples.
> Maybe I'm wrong.


READ: Street hails are illegal to perform for ride share drivers.

Repeat ad infinitum.


----------



## Just_in

Jeff Fliegler said:


> I'm a little surprised Uber doesn't want support there drivers. Or warn them. There where 20 of us that the same thing happened to. I can't imagine there isn't something a little fishy


The Laws have not caught up yet to the almighty Uber. Or current laws don't apply to Uber. You should know that already..


----------



## UberHammer

Jeff Fliegler said:


> I'm a little surprised Uber doesn't want support there drivers.


Uber doesn't give a shit about drivers.


----------



## observer

Situation sucks, but it is illegal. Ubering WITHOUT street hails is illegal in Los Angeles. If it really felt like an emergency you should have done it for free.

Hope things get better for you.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Wonder how his insurance company will react when they see that ticket on his record?


----------



## Moofish

I understand that it's part of the TNC agreement to not accept a street hail, but what if it was from just from one person to another? Would offering a ride to a stranger in exchange for some gas money be illegal? What would happen if you offered to give her a ride for free?


----------



## UberHammer

If Uber could make 20% from street hails, they'd ignore that law too.


----------



## Bob Smith

UberHammer said:


> If Uber could make 20% from street hails, they'd ignore that law too.


truth


----------



## Uber-Doober

scrurbscrud said:


> READ: Street hails are illegal to perform for ride share drivers.
> 
> Repeat ad infinitum.


^^^
Private property is not the street. 
Maybe where you're from it is.


----------



## Just_in

UberHammer said:


> If Uber could make 20% from street hails, they'd ignore that law too.


Good Point !


----------



## observer

Moofish said:


> I understand that it's part of the TNC agreement to not accept a street hail, but what if it was from just from one person to another? Would offering a ride to a stranger in exchange for some gas money be illegal? What would happen if you offered to give her a ride for free?


Probably nothing, helping someone with a free ride isn't against the law, getting paid for it is, and she didn't offer "gas money" she wanted a ride


----------



## observer

The worst part is, this will all be on your dime, Uber will not pay anything and in all likelihood will deactivate you.


----------



## Jeff Fliegler

Man, It happen really fast I would have done it for free. It caught me off guard and she new exactly what she need to get me to say.
If I was a money hungry type guy I probably would be driving Uber.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Jeff Fliegler said:


> I am an ex-chef I worked in up-scale restaurants around the world for 16 years. I hurt my back 3 years ago and had to find a new career. It was about the same time my wife and I conceived our first child. I started working as a financial planner, but after a year of being miserable I started my own digital marketing co. The Point Solutions and then we started GrubTribe a food video/blog that is growing exponentially week by week. Although there is a lot of promise in what I'm doing, I needed to earn some extra cash so I started driving for UBER.
> 
> It was a positive experience for the most part, I earned about 1200.00 a month driving on weekend nights, and to be honest it was kinda fun most nights, Until&#8230;
> 
> Friday Feb 27th I drove four people from Aliso Viejo CA to the Staple Center about 40 miles. As soon as I Drop them off I was approached by a normal looking women. 40ish, Mom Jeans and a sweatshirt. She asked me for a ride. I told her you must go through the app (meaning UBER) She then said it was only a few blocks. I said sorry,I can't &#8230; then she said it was an emergency.
> 
> I'm a dad and my mind went directly to I need to help this person. She did ask how much and I said I don't know 10 bucks? She then ask if I had change for a twenty I said No and she said Okay I'll give you twenty I said fine get in.
> 
> As soon as that happened I was pulled over by a motorcycle cop, promptly handcuffed and put into the back of the police car. I was then taken to empty parking lot and put into a van full of other Uber drivers. As we sat for about an hour more and more drivers were arrested. All of the cars were towed, and are still impounded and may be for up to 30 day pending a trial. We are also all up against a misdemeanor charge and best case will have to pay a hefty fine and it will be dropped to an infraction.
> 
> Here is what really sticks about the whole situation:
> 
> First I'm working for Uber to make a few extra bucks to save for my sons school next year until my digital marketing career takes off. I spend my weekend nights driving to ungodly hours driving drunk people home from bars. Not having my car is a huge burden as you may imagine.
> 
> Secondly UBER warns us not take cash, but when the under cover cop asked me I said No twice. The cop wouldn't let it go and played the emergency card. That seems like entrapment to me. I thought I was helping some one.
> 
> I think some big Taxi Cab Co. doesn't want Uber around is pulling the string to get cops to bait Uber Drivers to get them in trouble.


 you didn't get arrested for driving uber you got arrested for not driving uber


----------



## observer

Jeff Fliegler said:


> Man, It happen really fast I would have done it for free. It caught me off guard and she new exactly what she need to get me to say.
> If I was a money hungry type guy I probably would be driving Uber.


You could have been in an accident, your pax would not be covered by Uber and YOU would have been responsible for medical costs. All for 20 bucks.

Not worth it.


----------



## Jeff Fliegler

Trust Me I'll never stop for anyone again I don't care if their car is on fire. 

That's the sad thing.


----------



## Bob Smith

observer said:


> You could have been in an accident, your pax would not be covered by Uber and YOU would have been responsible for medical costs. All for 20 bucks.
> 
> Not worth it.


damn, i never thought about it like that. still, he should get away with a warning.


----------



## osii

Sounds like you were giving this woman a ride. Unless you charged her, there's no law against that. Doesn't sound like they have much of a case.


----------



## Uber-Doober

observer said:


> Situation sucks, but it is illegal. Ubering WITHOUT street hails is illegal in Los Angeles. If it really felt like an emergency you should have done it for free.
> 
> Hope things get better for you.


^^^
Don't try to confuse the issue and bring Uber into it
"Ubering WITHOUT street hails is illegal"? 
You're making it sound like you MUST do street hails. 
First of all, he said that "as soon as he dropped off" his pax, that means that he was still on private property, and it's practically impossible to drop off anybody at Staples on right on the street, if you've ever been there, which it sounds like you have not. 
I can't do street hails either, but private property is a completely different story.


----------



## Jeff Fliegler

All I'm saying is I did say no twice and I truly thought I was helping someone. I just don't think the punishment fits the crime.


----------



## UberBro

Sorry to hear. It's sad to see that Uber drivers are going out of their way and willing to help out a random stranger only to be arrested afterwards. SMH.


----------



## Jeff Fliegler

I hope you right but That still will not pay the impound fee or juggling my life around till I get my car back. I have a 2 yr old I need to take to day care it's been awful


----------



## UberXinSoFlo

Hey Jeff, sorry to hear, this really sucks. Unfortunately it likely won't be considered entrapment, she saw you dropping off passengers, this gives her reason to suspect that you are a cab. If you were a cab, she can offer you money for a ride. Same thing with sting operations that involve officers/consumer affairs pinging drivers, the passenger (cop) 'assumes' that the car coming from uber can legally transport them for-hire, but this is not the case with 99% of X drivers (at least in my market). 

If this undercover cop walked up to a random car with no knowledge of them transporting people and offered them money to transport her, that would likely be entrapment. 

*Not a lawyer, just my understanding of entrapment*

As others have said, unfortunately uber will not have your back on this and will very likely deactivate you for accepting a cash ride (showing 'zero tolerence'), this is a material breach of the partner's agreement - from my understanding of it. 

Making matters worse, your insurance company could very well drop you as well for this. 

Hopefully the cops are just putting these stories out there to scare other drivers and the judge will be lenient on you (if you go before a judge for it).


----------



## Just_in

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Don't try to confuse the issue and bring Uber into it
> "Ubering WITHOUT street hails is illegal"?
> You're making it sound like you MUST do street hails.
> First of all, he said that "as soon as he dropped off" his pax, that means that he was still on private property, and it's practically impossible to drop off anybody at Staples on right on the street, if you've ever been there, which it sounds like you have not.
> I can't do street hails either, but private property is a completely different story.


Where is it private property. Chick Hearn Dr...Figueroa St....11th St...? Olympic to the North? Pico to the South?


----------



## Arturo Diaz

Get a lawyer. This is one of the scenarios of why i decided to go to law school after undergrad. The cops don't care, the judge doesn't care, the forum members don't care. Consult and get an affordable lawyer and fight the charge or be our guest and be the system's *****.

This is coming from experience.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Just_in said:


> Where is it private property. Chick Hearn Dr...Figueroa St....11th St...? Olympic to the North? Pico to the South?


^^^
Obviously you never drove around the center.


----------



## Uberdawg

I feel for your plight. No good deed goes unpunished. Like has been said though, if you felt it was a true emergency, just give the lady a ride, especially if it is "just a few blocks". If you get a tip, great. The problem here is you needed to make her go through the app. The red flag for you should have been when she didn't.


----------



## Jeff Fliegler

Fig and 11th I thought I was getting pulled over for stopping on Red


----------



## Just_in

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Obviously you never drove around the center.


I obviously do. Where is it private property? The parking garages over on Cherry Ave? Maybe. By the sounds of this it happened on the street.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Jeff Fliegler said:


> Fig and 11th I thought I was getting pulled over for stopping on Red


^^^
Isn't that what you're supposed to do?


----------



## Jeff Fliegler

Again I will never do it again, but I could of had a cop warn me and would have never stopped for someone again


----------



## Jeff Fliegler

So if the ticket goes through do you really think I'LL BE DROPPED BY UBER AND INSURANCE?


----------



## Jeff Fliegler

It pretty easy to play Monday Morning Quarterback. I know what I'll do next time but thanks for the advice


----------



## observer

Sorry ,I could have been a little more clear on my wording. It doesn't matter wether he was on street or private property, he still made a cash deal, which is clearly against Uber and most Uber regulating ordinances. All transactions are to go through app.


----------



## Just_in

Jeff Fliegler said:


> Fig and 11th I thought I was getting pulled over for stopping on Red


That's not private property. That's a public street. Intersection..


----------



## observer

Jeff Fliegler said:


> It pretty easy to play Monday Morning Quarterback. I know what I'll do next time but thanks for the advice


Yes, It's sometimes hard to make decisions on the spot like that. I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Jeff Fliegler

Has anyone on here heard this happening to anyone else?


----------



## observer

Jeff Fliegler said:


> Has anyone on here heard this happening to anyone else?


How many drivers were with you?


----------



## Jeff Fliegler

10-15


----------



## osii

Hey buddy, 

Take it easy. This is a tough crowd. You're not going to get any sympathy because a lot of people here are pissed drivers and like to see others get screwed like they did.

You basically got hustled. It happens to everyone. It sucks. Unfortunately, if you are naturally a gentle person, this will make you a little more of a prick. It sucks but you have to be this way. Pax are constantly trying to hustle you. You're going to have to get a little hard ass and follow the rules to the letter. 

You see stuff like this all the time with people telling you to end a trip early if you make an error to make it up to the pax, And that's horrible advice.

Good luck if you keep driving, or in your next endeavor.


----------



## observer

Jeff Fliegler said:


> 10-15


That lady should be an actress.


----------



## Jeff Fliegler

osii said:


> Hey buddy,
> 
> Take it easy. This is a tough crowd. You're not going to get any sympathy because a lot of people here are pissed drivers and like to see others get screwed like they did.
> 
> You basically got hustled. It happens to everyone. It sucks. Unfortunately, if you are naturally a gentle person, this will make you a little more of a prick. It sucks but you have to be this way. Pax are constantly trying to hustle you. You're going to have to get a little hard ass and follow the rules to the letter.
> 
> You see stuff like this all the time with people telling you to end a trip early if you make an error to make it up to the pax, And that's horrible advice.
> 
> Good luck if you keep driving, or in your next endeavor.


Thanks


----------



## Just_in

Jeff Fliegler said:


> 10-15


Did they take you to a jail or a holding cell?


----------



## Jeff Fliegler

observer said:


> That lady should be an actress.


Your cool Thanks


observer said:


> That lady should be an actress.


----------



## Jeff Fliegler

They had us all in a van in a parking lot... No joke one guy almost had a heart attack they gave him his Nitrogicern (I know that's not spelled right)
They held us for an hour. One cop actually was cool and said this is really bad JuJu for me.


----------



## Jeff Fliegler

It was pretty embarrassing to get cuffed right outside staples, I mean I'd never thought I'd ever get arrested


----------



## Jeff Fliegler

I have a court date in a month and hopefully I can get my car Friday if the judge releases it.


----------



## Lidman

Ask uber to get a lawyer for you . A good lawyer could easily get that charge dismissed. The undercover cop had no business pursuing getting a ride, when you said no the first time. NO MEANS NO!!!


----------



## observer

Jeff Fliegler said:


> I have a court date in a month and hopefully I can get my car Friday if the judge releases it.


What impound yard was your car taken to?


----------



## Jeff Fliegler

I wrote Uber and they replied Sorry that happened.
You'd think with a 40 billion dollar evaluation they can drop a few hundred bucks to help a partner. I just hope my insurance doesn't go through the roof and Uber doesn't drop me the extra $$ helps.


----------



## Lidman

None of us are perfect. A lot of these other posters think they're holier-then-thou. Like they can do no wrong. Bull shit!!! Give this OP some support instead of preaching a sermen.


----------



## Just_in

Jeff Fliegler said:


> I have a court date in a month and hopefully I can get my car Friday if the judge releases it.


That's a good thing you were not booked. So it probably won't go on your personal record. The driving part of it I don't know.


----------



## Jeff Fliegler

It's off Center street


----------



## Jeff Fliegler

I hope so... Thanks to those of you giving me support and advice


----------



## observer

Jeff Fliegler said:


> It's off Center street


Ooh ok, that's Viertels, I used to pick up cars there about 25 years ago.


----------



## observer

observer said:


> Ooh ok, that's Viertels, I used to pick up cars there about 25 years ago.


It's an Official Police Garage (OPG) for city of Los Angeles. Viertels Rampart lot on Temple is where they took OJs Bronco back in the day.


----------



## Lou W

Jeff Fliegler said:


> I'm a little surprised Uber doesn't want support there drivers. Or warn them. There where 20 of us that the same thing happened to. I can't imagine there isn't something a little fishy


I'm no uber lover, but you expect them to help you out after taking a cash fare?


----------



## Roogy

Funny thing is if the lady wasn't undercover and it was truly an emergency, Uber might've awarded the OP its "6th Star". A few of the blurbs I've seen for that award sound like its for stuff that occurred while not on a ride, i.e. "Hassan drove me to a department store and helped me pick out a shirt for my interview, then after he dropped me off he went to my wife's house and helped her call a locksmith."

I feel for ya Jeff. That was BS.


----------



## UberFrolic

scrurbscrud said:


> I'd suggest even the most half wit drivers know better than to do street hails. Has nothing to do with being a jackass. Do you feel sympathy for people who get speeding tickets? I don't. Not even when I get them.


It feels like entrapment, and it felt like he wanted to help someone in need. I don't think this guy was purposely trying to gain money from a street hail, like he said he was approached not hailed down.

Do I feel sympathy for people getting speeding tickets? No.

Do I feel sympathy for someone getting a speeding ticket going 5 mph above speed limit? Yes, and happens More often than we think, especially when a cop wants to make their quota.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Jeff Fliegler said:


> All I'm saying is I did say no twice and I truly thought I was helping someone. I just don't think the punishment fits the crime.


She pressured you and put you in a position of "Duress", which should be Illegal.

I've kind of wondered about this from time to time.

Thanks guys for saving me.
If this ever happens, I'll ask "Aren't you a little old to be working Vice?" Come to think of it, How ****ing pathetic the cops are.


----------



## puber

A former la cabbie here
Every taxi ride in los angeles pays $.20 to "taxi bandit enforcement unit" that has off duty cops to catch and arrest illegal taxis.
That's a lot of money for once a month sting operation. 

Btw, there was a youtube video without comments, about 2 months ago, that showed uberx drivers dropping passengers next to staples center on 11 st. getting arrested. 
All the drivers on this forum were saying that it was fake.


----------



## Txchick

Jeff Fliegler said:


> I wrote Uber and they replied Sorry that happened.
> You'd think with a 40 billion dollar evaluation they can drop a few hundred bucks to help a partner. I just hope my insurance doesn't go through the roof and Uber doesn't drop me the extra $$ helps.


Hope all turns out well for you!! Good thoughts your way!!


----------



## Txchick

Roogy said:


> Funny thing is if the lady wasn't undercover and it was truly an emergency, Uber might've awarded the OP its "6th Star". A few of the blurbs I've seen for that award sound like its for stuff that occurred while not on a ride, i.e. "Hassan drove me to a department store and helped me pick out a shirt for my interview, then after he dropped me off he went to my wife's house and helped her call a locksmith."
> 
> I feel for ya Jeff. That was BS.


Ha ha!! Your to funny, always love your posts!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Jeff Fliegler said:


> I wrote Uber and they replied Sorry that happened.
> You'd think with a 40 billion dollar evaluation they can drop a few hundred bucks to help a partner. I just hope my insurance doesn't go through the roof and Uber doesn't drop me the extra $$ helps.


You have to be kidding... you called Uber to help you out after you tried to accept cash for ride that wasn't through Uber - while your Uber Partner app was online? I'm stunned they haven't already deactivated you.


----------



## puber




----------



## puber




----------



## BlkGeep

I do street hails all the time. **** it! I'm my own business, I'm out there disrupting shit Uber style, can't nobody tell me nothin'. Lol. Maybe Google will invest in me.


----------



## Orlando_Driver

Buy a food truck !!


----------



## Sydney Uber

Moofish said:


> I understand that it's part of the TNC agreement to not accept a street hail, but what if it was from just from one person to another? Would offering a ride to a stranger in exchange for some gas money be illegal? What would happen if you offered to give her a ride for free?


Rideshare is legal! But Gypsy cabs are not.

Look at Craigslist, http://www.carpoolworld.com/ , http://www.ridejoy.com/ http://www.ridester.com/.

But on the legal sites the driver states the direction, he wishes to go, the cost of each seat, and when its convenient for the driver of the car to travel. Uber has taken all those prerequisites of legal Rideshare and given those controls to the Rider and Uber.


----------



## Rich Brunelle

It is ridiculous the level they ill sink to when trying to screw folks over. Yes it sounds like entrapment. And, they likely started the trap with your rider that took you there. So, not only did they sucker you with the lady that wanted the ride that you declined twice, but the first ride you gave in this situation led you to the slaughter. I keep damn near begging people to form an Association to represent us, this is where your Association could step in and help. Sorry you got screwed into this mess.


----------



## Uberamstel

That sucks

Out of curiosity: in what way did being arrested have any connection with driving for Uber?

Would a non-Uber/Lyft driver agreeing to transport her a few blocks for 10 bucks not be arrested?

How did they know you drive for Uber before you suggested to her to use the app?

How accurate can your car be located using the Uber rider app while you are in standby mode? (In my town the uberx's precise locations are cloaked by Uber software by having the car symbols jumping around randomly in a 200 yard circular area surrounding the true location. Also the app will never show more than 3 cars available even if there are 100 on call)

Were those pax in on the operation, making you drive for 40 miles to get you busted?


----------



## Uberamstel

For the sake of argument, and seeing that a fare is a fare, what would have happened if you got creative and requested a ride on your rider Uber app, accepted your own ping and asked the undercover lady aka your brand new friend, to pay you whatever amount Uber calculated for the ride?

Is that technically street hail and thus illegal? Is it illegal to be an Uber driver/rider at the same time?

Imo at least you would be Ubering?


----------



## painfreepc

Your words:
"I told her you must go through the app (meaning UBER)"
"I said sorry, I can’t"

Your own LIPS tolled the officer, it's illegal for uber drivers to accept street hails,

You asked for $10, then accepted $20.


----------



## jason7373

Thanks for posting this as I am new to this and I think I would fall for the same sting. You are spreading the word and that is a good thing.


----------



## Desert Driver

Jeff Fliegler said:


> I am an ex-chef I worked in up-scale restaurants around the world for 16 years. I hurt my back 3 years ago and had to find a new career. It was about the same time my wife and I conceived our first child. I started working as a financial planner, but after a year of being miserable I started my own digital marketing co. The Point Solutions and then we started GrubTribe a food video/blog that is growing exponentially week by week. Although there is a lot of promise in what I'm doing, I needed to earn some extra cash so I started driving for UBER.
> 
> It was a positive experience for the most part, I earned about 1200.00 a month driving on weekend nights, and to be honest it was kinda fun most nights, Until&#8230;
> 
> Friday Feb 27th I drove four people from Aliso Viejo CA to the Staple Center about 40 miles. As soon as I Drop them off I was approached by a normal looking women. 40ish, Mom Jeans and a sweatshirt. She asked me for a ride. I told her you must go through the app (meaning UBER) She then said it was only a few blocks. I said sorry,I can't &#8230; then she said it was an emergency.
> 
> I'm a dad and my mind went directly to I need to help this person. She did ask how much and I said I don't know 10 bucks? She then ask if I had change for a twenty I said No and she said Okay I'll give you twenty I said fine get in.
> 
> As soon as that happened I was pulled over by a motorcycle cop, promptly handcuffed and put into the back of the police car. I was then taken to empty parking lot and put into a van full of other Uber drivers. As we sat for about an hour more and more drivers were arrested. All of the cars were towed, and are still impounded and may be for up to 30 day pending a trial. We are also all up against a misdemeanor charge and best case will have to pay a hefty fine and it will be dropped to an infraction.
> 
> Here is what really sticks about the whole situation:
> 
> First I'm working for Uber to make a few extra bucks to save for my sons school next year until my digital marketing career takes off. I spend my weekend nights driving to ungodly hours driving drunk people home from bars. Not having my car is a huge burden as you may imagine.
> 
> Secondly UBER warns us not take cash, but when the under cover cop asked me I said No twice. The cop wouldn't let it go and played the emergency card. That seems like entrapment to me. I thought I was helping some one.
> 
> I think some big Taxi Cab Co. doesn't want Uber around is pulling the string to get cops to bait Uber Drivers to get them in trouble.


Entrapment is being enticed into committing a crime you were not pre-disposed to commit. Given that you said 'no' twice indicates that you were not pre-disposed to commit the "crime" of helping a person who claimed to have an emergency and was in need. If you and your fellow "criminals" lawyer up with the same representation, I see this whole mess being dismissed and your cars released without fees.


----------



## Bart McCoy

sad to hear this happen
of course get a lawyer
and even though of course technically you accepted a street hail, I would still go for the entrapment.(i mean you can plead gulity but dont think the judge would go hard on you if you tried a entrapment defense and lost. worth a shot)
do they have an audio recording of the incident?
its a shame that the undercover woman would "pressure" you to take a street hail. If you said no at first,that indicates....NO. asking a couple a times and claiming an emergency,is extremely overboard trying to get you to commit a crime

keep us posted though, good luck on this


----------



## Desert Driver

Jeff Fliegler said:


> So No compassion, I'm just an idiot?


Don't pay too much mind to @scrurbscrud. He drives full-time and comes on this forum sleep deprived, grumpy, and unpleasant. He means well sometimes, but his dissatisfaction with his lot in life shines through, as you've just seen. He's OK and we love him here, but he's kind of like that uncle who's always cynical and in a bad mood, but you still have to invite him at Thanksgiving.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Bob Smith said:


> damn, i never thought about it like that. still, he should get away with a warning.


Nah, they usually make these guys an example of what happens when you don't follow the law, just like prostitution stings. It'll go on record, be published, etc etc.

Guys a marked man for life now.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Desert Driver said:


> Don't pay too much mind to @scrurbscrud. He drives full-time and comes on this forum sleep deprived, grumpy, and unpleasant. He means well sometimes, but his dissatisfaction with his lot in life shines through, as you just seen. He's OK and we love him here, but he's kind of like that uncle who's always cynical and in a bad mood, but you still have to invite him at Thanksgiving.


Spare me the personal projections. The guy broke the law. Tough shit for him.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Arturo Diaz said:


> Get a lawyer. This is one of the scenarios of why i decided to go to law school after undergrad. The cops don't care, the judge doesn't care, the forum members don't care. Consult and get an affordable lawyer and fight the charge *or* be our guest and *be the system's *****.*
> 
> This is coming from experience.


*This is what I don't want to be.* So many drivers here ***** dance everyday. Clueless.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Jeff Fliegler said:


> So if the ticket goes through do you really think I'LL BE DROPPED BY UBER AND INSURANCE?


Oh hell yeah. Yer done man. Uber isn't going to like you stealing customers off the street and your insurance? heh heh. Good bye.


----------



## scrurbscrud

observer said:


> Yes, It's sometimes hard to make decisions on the spot like that. I hope everything works out for you.


Good grief. These scenarios happen constantly. I get street hail requests several times a week.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Lidman said:


> *Ask uber to get a lawyer for you *. A good lawyer could easily get that charge dismissed. The undercover cop had no business pursuing getting a ride, when you said no the first time. NO MEANS NO!!!


That's funny.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Lidman said:


> None of us are perfect. A lot of these other posters think they're holier-then-thou. Like they can do no wrong. Bull shit!!! Give this OP some support instead of preaching a sermen.


Stupid. Just flat out stupid.

Anyone here who thinks the system is going to 'cut you some slack' for breaking the law is a fool.


----------



## Western Warrior

Jeff Fliegler said:


> I am an ex-chef I worked in up-scale restaurants around the world for 16 years. I hurt my back 3 years ago and had to find a new career. It was about the same time my wife and I conceived our first child. I started working as a financial planner, but after a year of being miserable I started my own digital marketing co. The Point Solutions and then we started GrubTribe a food video/blog that is growing exponentially week by week. Although there is a lot of promise in what I'm doing, I needed to earn some extra cash so I started driving for UBER.
> 
> It was a positive experience for the most part, I earned about 1200.00 a month driving on weekend nights, and to be honest it was kinda fun most nights, Until&#8230;
> 
> Friday Feb 27th I drove four people from Aliso Viejo CA to the Staple Center about 40 miles. As soon as I Drop them off I was approached by a normal looking women. 40ish, Mom Jeans and a sweatshirt. She asked me for a ride. I told her you must go through the app (meaning UBER) She then said it was only a few blocks. I said sorry,I can't &#8230; then she said it was an emergency.
> 
> I'm a dad and my mind went directly to I need to help this person. She did ask how much and I said I don't know 10 bucks? She then ask if I had change for a twenty I said No and she said Okay I'll give you twenty I said fine get in.
> 
> As soon as that happened I was pulled over by a motorcycle cop, promptly handcuffed and put into the back of the police car. I was then taken to empty parking lot and put into a van full of other Uber drivers. As we sat for about an hour more and more drivers were arrested. All of the cars were towed, and are still impounded and may be for up to 30 day pending a trial. We are also all up against a misdemeanor charge and best case will have to pay a hefty fine and it will be dropped to an infraction.
> 
> Here is what really sticks about the whole situation:
> 
> First I'm working for Uber to make a few extra bucks to save for my sons school next year until my digital marketing career takes off. I spend my weekend nights driving to ungodly hours driving drunk people home from bars. Not having my car is a huge burden as you may imagine.
> 
> Secondly UBER warns us not take cash, but when the under cover cop asked me I said No twice. The cop wouldn't let it go and played the emergency card. That seems like entrapment to me. I thought I was helping some one.
> 
> I think some big Taxi Cab Co. doesn't want Uber around is pulling the string to get cops to bait Uber Drivers to get them in trouble.


I can only imagine what you're going through. I too am trying to get funds for a business I've been working on while at the same time raising two kids. Sorry for your experience and good luck. Also, thanks for the heads up on these stings.


----------



## scrurbscrud

UberFrolic said:


> *It feels like entrapment,* and it felt like he wanted to help someone in need. I don't think this guy was purposely trying to gain money from a street hail, like he said he was approached not hailed down.
> 
> Do I feel sympathy for people getting speeding tickets? No.
> 
> Do I feel sympathy for someone getting a speeding ticket going 5 mph above speed limit? Yes, and happens More often than we think, especially when a cop wants to make their quota.


*Brilliant deduction. * Introduction to "how to be lawless and get away with it" lesson here is this:

Pay $25-30K to the best lawyer in town and you'll walk because there are angles out of this and the city really doesn't want to spend that kind of money to get the $1 or 2K fine out of him.


----------



## Bart McCoy

scrurbscrud said:


> Good grief. These scenarios happen constantly. I get street hail requests several times a week.


ive never gotten one i 4 months of driving
i have of course had many people come to the car think I was their Uber driver(pax had ordered uber but I wasnt the right one)

so when you drop off passengers, do you get out the car and then they ask you for a cash ride?
or right after you drop them off, they just rush your car window and ask for a street hail?
i dont have an Uber sign on the window though,and just because somebody lets people out of the back seat doesnt mean you're a taxi cab driver (Uberer)


----------



## Desert Driver

scrurbscrud said:


> Spare me the personal projections. The guy broke the law. Tough shit for him.


Oh, no need to apologize. I was simply explaining your POV. It's all good. We're all friends here.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Desert Driver said:


> Oh, no need to apologize. I was simply explaining your POV. It's all good. We're all friends here.


I'll explain for myself, thank you. It's no picnic posting with a bunch of math illiterates you know....


----------



## Bart McCoy

Interesting though, on the topic of street hail:

Say you get a pickup,the pax comes out and says he's sending his girl home. Its clearly okay to take someone that the orign pax ordered.
You drive say 1.5 miles and the pax cancels the ride.
So of course you pull over. You cant really say , order another Uber ride, because that wasnt the person who ordered it,so its totally understandable that they arent registered for Uber or even have a smart phone. So do you just put them out in the middle of the highway? She still has 5miles to go to home. She offers you $20 to take her home.
Is that street hail?
so you acceept the $20 and proceed to take her home
3 blocks later you get pulled over by the cops
they arrest you for taking cash to provide a trip
is that entrapment or not lol?


----------



## Desert Driver

scrurbscrud said:


> That's funny.


See what I mean about your cynical POV? You can change this, you know, and become a more pleasant person if you so desire.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Bart McCoy said:


> ive never gotten one i 4 months of driving
> i have of course had many people come to the car think I was their Uber driver(pax had ordered uber but I wasnt the right one)


Probably cause yer driving illegally too, without your window logo in.


> so when you drop off passengers, do you get out the car and then they ask you for a cash ride?
> or right after you drop them off, *they just rush your car window and ask for a street hail?
> i dont have an Uber sign on the window though*,and just because somebody lets people out of the back seat doesnt mean you're a taxi cab driver (Uberer)


*
Oh, how did I guess that?* Yeah, a grand fine, and another system ***** in the making.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Desert Driver said:


> See what I mean about your cynical POV? You can change this, you know, and become a more pleasant person if you so desire.


I don't suffer fools. So what? Far as I'm concerned every half wit illegal ride share driver belongs off the street. They are a danger to the public imho. That clear enough for you?


----------



## Bart McCoy

scrurbscrud said:


> Probably cause yer driving illegally too, without your window logo in.
> 
> *
> Oh, how did I guess that?* Yeah, a grand fine, and another system ***** in the making.


I drive in MARYLAND
can you quote me where I need the Uber sign?
and you talk as if you want me to place the Uber there so I can get street hailed
my bad, i made a mistake of feeding a troll


----------



## scrurbscrud

Bart McCoy said:


> I drive in MARYLAND
> can you quote me where I need the Uber sign?
> and you talk as if you want me to place the Uber there so I can get street hailed
> my bad, i made a mistake of feeding a troll


I suspect you may be clueless when it comes to local ride share regulations or the situation you may be in without legislative guidelines.

It's only a matter of whether the system wants to crack you in the head or not.


----------



## Nitedriver

scrurbscrud said:


> Nah, they usually make these guys an example of what happens when you don't follow the law, just like prostitution stings. It'll go on record, be published, etc etc.
> 
> Guys a marked man for life now.


Question : When is entrapment illegal ?? I thought only narcotic sting ops can do that ?? I believe a judge would drop everything if they can prove it was illegal entrapment..

What are the current cases that Uber took care of it , I know they will back you up and send their lawyers , but I would like to find some cases , I know one here in PA (believe Moury) but she is dealing with the PUC..


----------



## Bart McCoy

scrurbscrud said:


> I suspect you may be clueless when it comes to local ride share regulations or the situation you may be in without legislative guidelines.
> 
> It's only a matter of whether the system wants to crack you in the head or not.


thanks for the non-info
still waiting for you to post the ENACTED legislation for the state of maryland outside of Annapolis that requires it.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Nitedriver said:


> Question : When is entrapment illegal ?? I thought only narcotic sting ops can do that ?? I believe a judge would drop everything if they can prove it was illegal entrapment..


Most law enforcement agencies routinely break the laws to enforce the laws. Don't you guys have ANY survival knowledge?

I've paid big money for my lessons. Some of you might listen and learn not to stick yer pee pee's in the meat grinder.


> What are the current cases that Uber took care of it , I know they will back you up and send their lawyers , but I would like to find some cases , I know one here in PA (believe Moury) but she is dealing with the PUC..


Uber does NOT have your back. Trust me. When they pay a lawyer, that lawyer is only acting in THEIR best interests, not yours.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Bart McCoy said:


> thanks for the non-info
> still waiting for you to post the ENACTED legislation for the state of maryland outside of Annapolis that requires it.


My version. I hope you get busted on every count there is if you haven't personally investigated your legal exposure.

Do I care? Uh, no. If drivers are too lazy to figure it out they can pay the 'experience price.'


----------



## Bart McCoy

scrurbscrud said:


> I've paid big money for my lessons. .


hope you pay a lot more



scrurbscrud said:


> My version. I hope you get busted on every count there is if you haven't personally investigated your legal exposure.
> 
> Do I care? Uh, no. If drivers are too lazy to figure it out they can pay the 'experience price.'


I've investigated it. I'm calling YOU out because you think you know it all. So either back it up posting the legislation or stop talking out the side of your neck, thinking you know every regulation in each region that Uber operates.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Bart McCoy said:


> hope you pay a lot more


I don't expose myself in public.



> I've investigated it. I'm calling YOU out because you think you know it all. So either back it up posting the legislation or stop talking about he side of your next, thinking you know every regulation in each region the Uber operates.


Yeah, I'm pretty sure most of you prefer to drive with as much legal vulnerability as you can find with your head in the sand.

I don't care what your laws are. You should, but probably don't.


----------



## Bart McCoy

scrurbscrud said:


> I don't care what your laws are. You should, but probably don't.


I have no problem that you dont care what the laws are
but you should at LEAST know them, if you going to try to sass somebody on it
like how much common sense is it to tell somebody they wrong if you dont know the regulation on it? smh


----------



## Desert Driver

scrurbscrud said:


> I don't suffer fools. So what? Far as I'm concerned every half wit illegal ride share driver belongs off the street. They are a danger to the public imho. That clear enough for you?


OK, let me see if I can break this down simply enough. In my line of work my clients pay me to be brutally honest and not sugar-coat the truth. I will provide the same service for you. Uberpeople.net is a forum where rideshare drivers gather to exchange information. At the moment we have a new driver who got caught in an ugly situation and he joined the board to discuss his situation and seek input from his brethren drivers. What he DID NOT do was join uberpeople.net to be mocked, ridiculed. laughed at, and judged by the likes of you. You have a strong opinion and we get it. We also don't give a shit about your judgments and derisive comments. We seasoned members have understood this aspect of your personality for quite a while and we've learned to read your comments with a grain of salt, as it were. But a new member looking for some constructive input is naturally going to be put off by your approach and may end of leaving this board because of your rude, insensitive, and wholly unnecessary comments. I hope this helps you to become a more positive and productive member of uberpeople.net.

Now that we have that cleared up, is there anything else we can help you with today, @scrurbscrud?


----------



## scrurbscrud

Bart McCoy said:


> I have no problem that you dont care what the laws are


And you don't read well either. Did I mention that?


> but you should at LEAST know them, if you going to try to sass somebody on it
> like how much common sense is it to tell somebody they wrong if you dont know the regulation on it? smh


Gee Bart. It's illegal where I drive not to have the Uber logo in corner of the windshield. If you get busted, it's a grand fine. Do you know what your laws are?

It's also illegal to pick up passengers in a through lane, anywhere. It's a thousand dollar fine and an automatic LOSS of license to do so where I drive. Do you know what your laws are for this one?

Some of you guys are a stick of lit dynamite waiting to explode in your own face.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Desert Driver said:


> OK, let me see if I can break this down simply enough. In my line of work my clients pay me to be brutally honest and not sugar-coat the truth. I will provide the same service for you. Uberpeople.net is a forum where rideshare drivers gather to exchange information. At the moment we have a new driver who got caught in an ugly situation and he joined the board to discuss his situation and seek input from his brethren drivers. What he DID NOT do was join uberpeople.net to be mocked, ridiculed. laughed at, and judged by the likes of you.


You seem to have mistaken telling someone they broke the law and now they get to pay the piper as 'mocking, being laughed at and judged.'

Did you miss the fact that he broke the law? I have no sympathy for illegal people of any sort. Sorry. I have to play by the rules. So does he. So do you.


----------



## Bart McCoy

scrurbscrud said:


> Gee Bart. It's illegal where I drive not to have the Uber logo in corner of the windshield..


nobody talked about whats illegal where you live
but stop dodging the topic:
it was you trying to tell somebody else what's illegal in THEIR region, which obviously you didnt know the regulation
so now you backtracking and trying to put focus on you knowing what the laws are in your region,which nobody even cares about

just admit you got caught trying to be a know-it-all and got put in your place


----------



## scrurbscrud

Bart McCoy said:


> nobody talked about whats illegal where you live
> but stop dodging the topic:
> it was you trying to tell somebody else what's illegal in THEIR region, which obviously you didnt know the regulation
> so now you backtracking and trying to put focus on you knowing what the laws are in your region,which nobody even cares about just admit you got caught trying to be a know-it-all and got put in your place


Bart, I'm pretty sure you don't care about anything regarding legal ride share driving and equally sure you don't care.


----------



## Desert Driver

scrurbscrud said:


> You seem to have mistaken telling someone they broke the law and now they get to pay the piper as 'mocking, being laughed at and judged.'
> 
> Did you miss the fact that he broke the law? I have no sympathy for illegal people of any sort. Sorry. I have to play by the rules. So does he. So do you.


No apology necessary. Were all friends here.


----------



## UberFrolic

Desert Driver said:


> OK, let me see if I can break this down simply enough. In my line of work my clients pay me to be brutally honest and not sugar-coat the truth. I will provide the same service for you. Uberpeople.net is a forum where rideshare drivers gather to exchange information. At the moment we have a new driver who got caught in an ugly situation and he joined the board to discuss his situation and seek input from his brethren drivers. What he DID NOT do was join uberpeople.net to be mocked, ridiculed. laughed at, and judged by the likes of you. You have a strong opinion and we get it. We also don't give a shit about your judgments and derisive comments. We seasoned members have understood this aspect of your personality for quite a while and we've learned to read your comments with a grain of salt, as it were. But a new member looking for some constructive input is naturally going to be put off by your approach and may end of leaving this board because of your rude, insensitive, and wholly unnecessary comments. I hope this helps you to become a more positive and productive member of uberpeople.net.
> 
> Now that we have that cleared up, is there anything else we can help you with today, @scrurbscrud?


I like your style!


----------



## Desert Driver

UberFrolic said:


> I like your style!


Thank you. I get that a lot from pragmatic people.


----------



## Desert Driver

scrurbscrud said:


> You seem to have mistaken telling someone they broke the law and now they get to pay the piper as 'mocking, being laughed at and judged.'
> 
> Did you miss the fact that he broke the law? I have no sympathy for illegal people of any sort. Sorry. I have to play by the rules. So does he. So do you.


Earlier you said,

"I'd suggest even the most half wit drivers know better than to do street hails."

You don't find that derisive, insulting, and judgmental? If you honestly answer 'no,' than we've just gotten another peek into your psychological composition.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Desert Driver said:


> No apology necessary. Were all friends here.


I think you know me well enough to tell by now that any driver who ends up with a ticket for what amounts to 'cab law violations' such as illegal street law hails that ends up paying an very real insurance penalty won't get even a tiny sympathy fiddle from me.

Will it suck? Yeah. Sorry man. Too bad. So sad. One less driver taking crumbs from the others shouldn't hurt too badly.


----------



## UberFrolic

scrurbscrud said:


> Good grief. These scenarios happen constantly. I get street hail requests several times a week.


I've been driving for 7 months almost a thousand rides and not once have I received a street hail. And live on Los angeles one of the most populated cities.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Desert Driver said:


> Earlier you said,
> 
> "I'd suggest even the most half wit drivers know better than to do street hails."
> 
> You don't find that derisive, insulting, and judgmental? If you honestly answer 'no,' than we've just gotten another peek into your psychological composition.


Pretty sure that Uber advises against doing that. If you want to extend sympathy for driver lawbreakers or drivers who don't know the rulz, that is certainly your prerogative. I just have no sympathy for such actions. Simple as that.


----------



## Desert Driver

scrurbscrud said:


> Wonder how his insurance company will react when they see that ticket on his record?


It likely won't show up as it is not a moving violation. Just like parking tickets don't show up to **** up your insurance premiums. Insurance carriers are concerned with moving violations.


----------



## scrurbscrud

UberFrolic said:


> I've been driving for 7 months almost a thousand rides and not once have I received a street hail. And live on Los angeles one of the most populated cities.


I get them every weekend night. And it wouldn't surprise me if a handful of them were sting ops.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Desert Driver said:


> It likely won't show up as it is not a moving violation. Just like parking tickets don't show up to **** up your insurance premiums. Insurance carriers are concerned with moving violations.


Pretty sure all violations show up on the insurance screens. It will only be luck if if he doesn't get flagged.


----------



## Desert Driver

UberFrolic said:


> I've been driving for 7 months almost a thousand rides and not once have I received a street hail. And live on Los angeles one of the most populated cities.


I got one street hail at X-mas. The guy actually got into my car and wanted to go about six blocks. He said he only had a credit card. I told him he was SOL because six block would cost him $100, cash only. He got out of my car.


----------



## Desert Driver

scrurbscrud said:


> I think you know me well enough to tell by now that any driver who ends up with a ticket for what amounts to 'cab law violations' such as illegal street law hails that ends up paying an very real insurance penalty won't get even a tiny sympathy fiddle from me.
> 
> Will it suck? Yeah. Sorry man. Too bad. So sad. One less driver taking crumbs from the others shouldn't hurt too badly.


Again @scrurbscrud, no apologies are necessary here. Just be civil and productive. That's all we ask of you.


----------



## UberHammer

scrurbscrud said:


> Pretty sure that Uber advises against doing that. If you want to extend sympathy for driver lawbreakers or drivers who don't know the rulz, that is certainly your prerogative. I just have no sympathy for such actions. Simple as that.


Yeah, the Uber training is fricken' AWESOME! It's second to none. With the high quality of Uber training, no Uber driver has any excuse for this. It's entirely their fault.


----------



## Desert Driver

scrurbscrud said:


> Pretty sure all violations show up on the insurance screens. It will only be luck if if he doesn't get flagged.


Nope. Only moving violations. You see, parking violations and the like do not endanger other members of the motoring public, so insurance carriers don't care.

Anything else I can clarify for you on the topic?


----------



## scrurbscrud

Desert Driver said:


> Again @scrurbscrud, no apologies are necessary here. Just be civil and productive. That's all we ask of you.


My advice was given. Pay the lawyer penalty price to try and get off the hook or take the chance of paying the insurance penalty. The latter will probably cost less, but more than likely his Uber/ride share days are done.


----------



## scrurbscrud

UberHammer said:


> Yeah, the Uber training is fricken' AWESOME! It's second to none. With the high quality of Uber training, no Uber driver has any excuse for this. It's entirely their fault.


Nah Uber's got yer back. Any driver who believes that is...well, you know, gullible.


----------



## Desert Driver

scrurbscrud said:


> Pretty sure that Uber advises against doing that. If you want to extend sympathy for driver lawbreakers or drivers who don't know the rulz, that is certainly your prerogative. I just have no sympathy for such actions. Simple as that.


Yeah...we get it. Now, can we get you to behave in a more productive and civil manner here, or is that out of the question for you?


----------



## scrurbscrud

Desert Driver said:


> Yeah...we get it. No, can we get you to behave in a more productive and civil manner here, or is that out of the question for you?


If you can tell I'm not g0ing to be crawling into your subjectively defined false box for me you'd be correct.


----------



## Desert Driver

scrurbscrud said:


> My advice was given. Pay the lawyer penalty price to try and get off the hook or take the chance of paying the insurance penalty. The latter will probably cost less, but more than likely his Uber/ride share days are done.


Too often you obviously confuse derision with advice. And for the record, no one appreciates it here.

Now, don't apologize. Instead, learn to comment civilly and productively. That would be the most heartfelt apology you could extend at this point.


----------



## UberHammer

scrurbscrud said:


> Nah Uber's got yer back. *Any driver who believes that is...well, you know, gullible.*


Pretty sure that's 90%+ of the Uber driver pool.


----------



## scrurbscrud

UberHammer said:


> Pretty sure that's 90%+ of the Uber driver pool.


Uh, sadly, yeah.


----------



## CityGirl

Lesson learned, hopefully nobody else falls for this.
If it's an emergency, you can certainly use my phone for free to call 911.
The thing is, we are not an emergency provider. There are other transportation and emergency options. We have no obligation. Preying on nice guys is not a good policy, but the LAPD was out of homeless to beat for the night.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Desert Driver said:


> Too often you obviously confuse derision with advice. And for the record, no one appreciates it here.


That's termed argumentum ad populus/ad numerum or the easier to understand appeal to the masses for your view, which I don't buy either.

If you want to carve up a statue of me defined your own terms and say it's me, knock yourself out.


----------



## Desert Driver

CityGirl said:


> Lesson learned, hopefully nobody else falls for this.
> If it's an emergency, you can certainly use my phone for free to call 911.
> The thing is, we are not an emergency provider. There are other transportation and emergency options. We have no obligation. Preying on nice guys is not a good policy, but the LAPD was out of homeless to beat for the night.


That is likely the most productive and insightful comment we've seen on this thread in the past several pages. Well stated!


----------



## scrurbscrud

CityGirl said:


> Lesson learned, hopefully nobody else falls for this.
> If it's an emergency, you can certainly use my phone for free to call 911.
> The thing is, we are not an emergency provider. There are other transportation and emergency options. We have no obligation. Preying on nice guys is not a good policy, but the LAPD was out of homeless to beat for the night.


They have quotas to fill and money to rake in to pay themselves. One should learn to avoid them at all costs at every opportunity.


----------



## Desert Driver

scrurbscrud said:


> That's termed argumentum ad populus/ad numerum or the easier to understand appeal to the masses for your view, which I don't buy either.
> 
> If you want to carve up a statue of me defined your own terms and say it's me, knock yourself out.


You are sincerely welcome.


----------



## Desert Driver

scrurbscrud said:


> If you can tell I'm not g0ing to be crawling into your subjectively defined false box for me you'd be correct.


You are most welcome. I don't mind assisting others on this forum. That's why I participate.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Desert Driver said:


> You are most welcome. I don't mind assisting others on this forum. That's why I participate.


Pretty sure you wouldn't care for my statue of you or the validity of your advice.


----------



## Desert Driver

scrurbscrud said:


> Pretty sure you wouldn't care for my statue of you or the validity of your advice.


Again, you are sincerely welcome. we come here to help and support one another.


----------



## The Kid

I have been approached twice. They run these stings from time to time in LA. No ping, no pickup period.


----------



## scrurbscrud

The Kid said:


> I have been approached twice. They run these stings from time to time in LA. *No ping, no pickup period.*


Good advice.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Driver Duggles reported here a few days ago that Colorado is now running random spot checks on ride share drivers for the following:

Logo in windshield.
DOT physical compliance card on hand
Documented passed auto mechanical inspection within the last 12 months on hand
Valid proof of insurance for ride share on hand

Checks may also include things such as non-obscured visual area (phones impairing driver visual area) and may check for other potential violations. Directions from Uber for drivers with pax was to end trip, dump pax on the spot and prepare to be onboarded by the authorities for a thorough review. Inform pax to order another driver (or maybe bring another driver in for spot check?)

*Everybody got their bases covered for the stings?*


----------



## Bart McCoy

scrurbscrud said:


> *Everybody got their bases covered for the stings?*


that's for colorado. Clearly some things dont apply to other regions.
Plus, its a lil late for you to try to appear to be helpful to others
Everybody already knows your true agenda


----------



## The Kid

Bart McCoy said:


> Everybody already knows your true agenda


What's his true agenda?


----------



## scrurbscrud

Bart McCoy said:


> that's for colorado. Clearly some things dont apply to other regions.
> Plus, its a lil late for you to try to appear to be helpful to others
> Everybody already knows your true agenda


I'm all about not being fodder for the system Bart. How bout you? Do you really care about any of these issues?


----------



## Bart McCoy

The Kid said:


> What's his true agenda?


Just click on his profile, and read all his responses. More imporantly, HOW he responds to people
If you dont see his agenda, then may god bless your soul......


----------



## scrurbscrud

Bart McCoy said:


> Just click on his profile, and read all his responses. More imporantly, HOW he responds to people
> If you dont see his agenda, then may god bless your soul......


The mystery agenda only held between Bart's ears. A few drivers here take offense when I point out they are more than likely butt naked on insurance. Just a fact Jack.


----------



## Bart McCoy

scrurbscrud said:


> The mystery agenda only held between Bart's ears. A few drivers here take offense when I point out they are more than likely butt naked on insurance. Just a fact Jack.


Tell us something new for a change, smh. Not something that's beat up on here everyday in the forums.
Plus Hybrid polices are RAPIDLY expanding.
But of course you dont even give people hope by mentioning stuff like this. You just try to harp on a situation and make that Uber driver feel the worst and most scared possible.

Like he said, we are here to try to help others, not freak them out. Smh


----------



## scrurbscrud

Bart McCoy said:


> Tell us something new for a change, smh. Not something that's beat up on here everyday in the forums.


What's old hat to you is recent revelation to newbies Bart. It was helpful for me to listen to what was said about a lot of matters here and still is.


> Plus Hybrid polices are RAPIDLY expanding.
> But of course you dont even give people hope by mentioning stuff like this. You just try to harp on a situation and make that Uber driver feel the worst and most scared possible.


When did it become my job to sell hope to anyone? More than likely few of you will pay the price even when hybrid insurance comes out. Had a guy here a couple days ago that flat out stated he wouldn't pay double or triple what his personal auto policy is. Well, guess what? Double is probably what it's going to be. Some if not most will just go on driving bare back til, like the initial poster here, they get their titty in a wringer.


> Like he said, we are hear to try to help others, not freak them out. Smh


It's a good idea not to drink and drive. Also to not pick up street hails, violate any city ordinances, or drive without suitable insurance. But drivers for the most part don't give a ratz azz, just like you. You'd prefer to spin these very real matters as freak outs. They won't be til you get caught.

I hope you all get caught. *Less competition*. So if you want my 'agenda' *there it is.*

imho every illegal person should get busted. And I don't exempt myself from that rule.


----------



## Tony in Long Beach

You may need a lawyer but this was clearly entrapment.
We can not be hailed on the street but in the event on an emergency you might not have been arrested had you acted like a good Samaritan and given her a ride to her destination free of charge.



Jeff Fliegler said:


> I am an ex-chef I worked in up-scale restaurants around the world for 16 years. I hurt my back 3 years ago and had to find a new career. It was about the same time my wife and I conceived our first child. I started working as a financial planner, but after a year of being miserable I started my own digital marketing co. The Point Solutions and then we started GrubTribe a food video/blog that is growing exponentially week by week. Although there is a lot of promise in what I'm doing, I needed to earn some extra cash so I started driving for UBER.
> 
> It was a positive experience for the most part, I earned about 1200.00 a month driving on weekend nights, and to be honest it was kinda fun most nights, Until&#8230;
> 
> Friday Feb 27th I drove four people from Aliso Viejo CA to the Staple Center about 40 miles. As soon as I Drop them off I was approached by a normal looking women. 40ish, Mom Jeans and a sweatshirt. She asked me for a ride. I told her you must go through the app (meaning UBER) She then said it was only a few blocks. I said sorry,I can't &#8230; then she said it was an emergency.
> 
> I'm a dad and my mind went directly to I need to help this person. She did ask how much and I said I don't know 10 bucks? She then ask if I had change for a twenty I said No and she said Okay I'll give you twenty I said fine get in.
> 
> As soon as that happened I was pulled over by a motorcycle cop, promptly handcuffed and put into the back of the police car. I was then taken to empty parking lot and put into a van full of other Uber drivers. As we sat for about an hour more and more drivers were arrested. All of the cars were towed, and are still impounded and may be for up to 30 day pending a trial. We are also all up against a misdemeanor charge and best case will have to pay a hefty fine and it will be dropped to an infraction.
> 
> Here is what really sticks about the whole situation:
> 
> First I'm working for Uber to make a few extra bucks to save for my sons school next year until my digital marketing career takes off. I spend my weekend nights driving to ungodly hours driving drunk people home from bars. Not having my car is a huge burden as you may imagine.
> 
> Secondly UBER warns us not take cash, but when the under cover cop asked me I said No twice. The cop wouldn't let it go and played the emergency card. That seems like entrapment to me. I thought I was helping some one.
> 
> I think some big Taxi Cab Co. doesn't want Uber around is pulling the string to get cops to bait Uber Drivers to get them in trouble.


----------



## Bart McCoy

I apologize to myself
I fed into this troll. Never again
Continue your agenda @scrurbscrud , as we see nothing will stop you.
Not gonna further depreciate my keyboard with you,even though I never plan on selling it......


----------



## scrurbscrud

Bart McCoy said:


> I apologize to myself
> I fed into this troll. Never again
> Continue your agenda @scrurbscrud , as we see nothing will stop you.
> Not gonna further depreciate my keyboard with you,even though I never plan on selling it......


Uber on dear Bart.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Tony in Long Beach said:


> You may need a lawyer but this was clearly *entrapment.*
> We can not be hailed on the street but in the event on an emergency you might not have been arrested had you acted like a good Samaritan and given her a ride to her destination free of charge.


*Indeed. *

The sad part is that justice is quite expensive. Only the wealthy can afford it.

It's water over the dam at this point for the perp.

I wonder if, as a chef, he'd plunge his hands into a dirty toilet prior to prepping a meal? Similar observation to doing street hails. It's all fine til you get caught or somebody gets hurt.

*Does that driver have insurance for street hails to protect that lady he was going to give a $10 ride to? Hell no. He's clueless. * Uber's insurance sure as hell wouldn't cover him or the pax for street hails.

And he more than likely can't afford to buy his way out of the marginal defense of entrapment.

Such people really are a danger to the public interests.


----------



## Walkersm

Jeff Fliegler said:


> I am an ex-chef I worked in up-scale restaurants around the world for 16 years. I hurt my back 3 years ago and had to find a new career. It was about the same time my wife and I conceived our first child. I started working as a financial planner, but after a year of being miserable I started my own digital marketing co. The Point Solutions and then we started GrubTribe a food video/blog that is growing exponentially week by week. Although there is a lot of promise in what I'm doing, I needed to earn some extra cash so I started driving for UBER.
> 
> It was a positive experience for the most part, I earned about 1200.00 a month driving on weekend nights, and to be honest it was kinda fun most nights, Until&#8230;
> 
> Friday Feb 27th I drove four people from Aliso Viejo CA to the Staple Center about 40 miles. As soon as I Drop them off I was approached by a normal looking women. 40ish, Mom Jeans and a sweatshirt. She asked me for a ride. I told her you must go through the app (meaning UBER) She then said it was only a few blocks. I said sorry,I can't &#8230; then she said it was an emergency.
> 
> I'm a dad and my mind went directly to I need to help this person. She did ask how much and I said I don't know 10 bucks? She then ask if I had change for a twenty I said No and she said Okay I'll give you twenty I said fine get in.
> 
> As soon as that happened I was pulled over by a motorcycle cop, promptly handcuffed and put into the back of the police car. I was then taken to empty parking lot and put into a van full of other Uber drivers. As we sat for about an hour more and more drivers were arrested. All of the cars were towed, and are still impounded and may be for up to 30 day pending a trial. We are also all up against a misdemeanor charge and best case will have to pay a hefty fine and it will be dropped to an infraction.
> 
> Here is what really sticks about the whole situation:
> 
> First I'm working for Uber to make a few extra bucks to save for my sons school next year until my digital marketing career takes off. I spend my weekend nights driving to ungodly hours driving drunk people home from bars. Not having my car is a huge burden as you may imagine.
> 
> Secondly UBER warns us not take cash, but when the under cover cop asked me I said No twice. The cop wouldn't let it go and played the emergency card. That seems like entrapment to me. I thought I was helping some one.
> 
> I think some big Taxi Cab Co. doesn't want Uber around is pulling the string to get cops to bait Uber Drivers to get them in trouble.


Sorry that happened to you Jeff, Just a luck of the draw. I was around Staples center last Saturday and so many of the cars I saw driving around were Uber cars. It is just like shooting fish in a barrel for them down there. You just happened to wander into it.

If you have not already, a lawyer would be a good choice, there are some that specialize in transportation cases around bandit taxis and such. Here is one. Feel em out: http://www.criminaldefensefirmlosangeles.com/Criminal-Defense/Taxi-Cab-Bandit-Cabs.aspx

Depending on what codes they charged you with your insurance may or may not find out about anything. Insurance companies only care about Vehicle code violations. Municipal code and business code violations tend not to make any difference. The strategy you can take is just try and get the vehicle code citations dismissed while paying the fine on the commercial code violations. That will be no different on your record that some store owner who put up an illegal sign.

Good Luck, and let us know how it works out for you. We never got a first hand report from any of the guys in those videos posted a few months back.


----------



## Millio007

wow that is insane I had a similar situation where i picked up 4 pax the Person with uber app got dropped off first and he wanted me to drop off his drunk friend and gf 1.5 miles down and gave me cash. I told him I can leave app on and end trip once I dropped friend off


----------



## Sydney Uber

Desert Driver said:


> OK, let me see if I can break this down simply enough. In my line of work my clients pay me to be brutally honest and not sugar-coat the truth. I will provide the same service for you. Uberpeople.net is a forum where rideshare drivers gather to exchange information. At the moment we have a new driver who got caught in an ugly situation and he joined the board to discuss his situation and seek input from his brethren drivers. What he DID NOT do was join uberpeople.net to be mocked, ridiculed. laughed at, and judged by the likes of you. You have a strong opinion and we get it. We also don't give a shit about your judgments and derisive comments. We seasoned members have understood this aspect of your personality for quite a while and we've learned to read your comments with a grain of salt, as it were. But a new member looking for some constructive input is naturally going to be put off by your approach and may end of leaving this board because of your rude, insensitive, and wholly unnecessary comments. I hope this helps you to become a more positive and productive member of uberpeople.net.
> 
> Now that we have that cleared up, is there anything else we can help you with today, @scrurbscrud?


Good try DD. Its tough outcome that @Jeff Fliegler is going through just because he's out trying to help his family then gets suckered by a Cop (and Uber). I gave up on scrurbscrud a long time ago. That idiot is the only person on this forum that's on my ignore list.


----------



## CJ ASLAN




----------



## scrurbscrud

Sydney Uber said:


> Good try DD. Its tough outcome that @Jeff Fliegler is going through just because he's out trying to help his family then gets suckered by a Cop (and Uber). I gave up on scrurbscrud a long time ago. That idiot is the only person on this forum that's on my ignore list.


Sex crazed drivers aren't my favorite types of drivers. What can I say?


----------



## Desert Driver

Sydney Uber said:


> Good try DD. Its tough outcome that @Jeff Fliegler is going through just because he's out trying to help his family then gets suckered by a Cop (and Uber). I gave up on scrurbscrud a long time ago. That idiot is the only person on this forum that's on my ignore list.


Yeah, he tends to be a rather caustic bloke at times, doesn't he?


----------



## Desert Driver

scrurbscrud said:


> The mystery agenda only held between Bart's ears. A few drivers here take offense when I point out they are more than likely butt naked on insurance. Just a fact Jack.


buck naked, not butt naked. A lot of people make that mistake.


----------



## ElectroFuzz

Those who were hanging out here for a long time will remember similar stories.
There was a driver from LA who warned us about these sting operations.
He even gave us the locations they operate at.

If Uber "half cared" about drivers they could easily prevent this
by simply sending an email out to all drivers, let's say every month, warning about police stings and other
"dangers" lurking around for the naive newbie drivers...... but they don't care unfortunately.


----------



## Lag Monkey

Leave it to the most retarted guy on the fourm, me to see what happened to this poor guy. He was trying to help someone out..and was deceived by the cops. He wouldn't have been in this situation had it not been for Uber or the policing policies of the state. He was set up and charged with a misdemeanor. WTF seems way to heavy of a punishment. A simple hey here's your fine and you can't do this by the cop would have been a much better way to go about this instead of causing undue stress and burdening this mans life and future with criminal charges.

While Uber really can't help on this one they could help future guys by sending out an email warning of this. You are another example of the errors of current policing. Your not a criminal, but under the law the cops are taught to see you as one and it's there goal to gather evidence to convict you of said crime(illegally picking up street hail, oh no this guy is a danger to the public.) See how silly that sounds. I feel for you..you got stuck with a raw deal. The law isn't fare..and traditional policing practices and policies need an overhaul. I provided a Wikipedia link to community policing..it seems a step in the right direction and counters traditional policing(which is the default policing for most city's)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Community_policing


----------



## scrurbscrud

Same as the 'poor xdrivers' who get ticketed for illegal airport pickups. 
Our collective compassion won't make illegal things legal. 

Get a speeding ticket sorry man ain't much good. Get a DUI sorry man ain't much good. 

Nice of HIM to provide a real reminder on why NOT to break laws. 

Thanks.


----------



## Lag Monkey

scrurbscrud said:


> Same as the 'poor xdrivers' who get ticketed for illegal airport pickups.
> Our collective compassion won't make illegal things legal.
> 
> Get a speeding ticket sorry man ain't much good. Get a DUI sorry man ain't much good.
> 
> Nice of HIM to provide a real reminder on why NOT to break laws.
> 
> Thanks.


did someone poop on your face because your being a real shithead


----------



## scrurbscrud

Lag Monkey said:


> did someone poop on your face because your being a real shithead


Lack of sympathy for lawbreakers does not equate to no compassion. Maybe he'll follow up with a gofundme link link for you to express your deepiness?


----------



## Actionjax

I fail to see the connection with Uber and what happened. If the OP was using Uber this would not have been an issue. I find it funny how many people feel this is an Uber made this happen. But the driver made a decision to take the rider outside the platform.

It sucks that it happened but most places do have laws around bandit taxi's picking people up for cash. You see them getting busted at airports all the time trying to scoop misguided tourists.

I think this sucks for the driver in a big way, but Uber is not responsible in this case. I recommend the driver go to court and try and plea it down to a lesser charge. Most prosecutors would be fine with that as this would be a first offence. There are others out there who have been busted multiple times for this. That's where most of them want to spend their time.

So I guess the title of I was arrested for driving Uber should be more in line with Don't drive off of Uber for cash. You will get busted.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## scrurbscrud

*He was not arrested for driving Uber.*

But let's all support his lie cause we're such great people.


----------



## Simon

The title of this thread is misleading. Should have read

I was arrested for taking a pax for straight cash.


----------



## K Smith

Let's see... someone with an app who doesn't know anything about Uber or the driver presses a button (hails a driver) and the driver shows up who also doesn't 'really' know Uber or the passenger (responds to a hail) where the passenger gets inside of an unregulated, non-commercial, uninsured, unknowledgeable driver's car and yet some lady hails someone off the street for a ride and the driver gets arrested. We are ALL just one 'hail' away from getting arrested if this is what it comes down to.


----------



## RealGunna

So tell me this, what if a soccer mom drops her older kid(s) off at the game, she is approached and asked if she will give someone a ride for 20 bucks because they are in a hurry, and she says yes and is promptly arrested. Do you really think that is going to hold up in court? Do you see now, how your argument does not make sense? That an unmarked car dropping off others is NOT good reason to believe they are a cab? Plus the lady was not trying to hail a cab apparently she was in a hurry to get somewhere and just asked a random car (that was not a cab) for a ride. He was just giving someone a ride and she gave him some gas money for the favor (a donation), like people would normally do in the course of everyday life. If she was a cop well that is clearly entrapment and he was on private property. You shouldn't have told her ten bucks though, I would have told her 20 from the jump nobody gets in my car for less.

This case doesn't hold up in court. Do not be scared. Taxis are like illegal institutions anyway the way they monopolize things is on a local level, it doesn't always hold up in the courtroom and in this case it won't.

That said, this guys story sounds like bullshucks to me, you were trying to help by charging her 10 bucks more than the ride should have cost when it was an emergency situation? But, I completely understand that you're in an ongoing court case you can't necessarily tell the truth in a society which is based off lies.

Now, I personally don't feel like taxis should have monopolies on street pickups, or taxi-stands. I'm for a free, unrestricted market where people could actually start their own companies so long as they file with the city as a business. Well, correction, I am not against taxi only pickup IF and only IF the licenses are both reasonably affordable and available to whoever wants to start a business. If the business is bad they get a bad rep, there's no need for a thousand restrictions placed on people to prevent them from even doing business, all this special license crap is mafia stuff. Liquor licenses too!

Can you imagine if you had to have a special license to open up a pizza shop and only those who could get their hands on the coveted prize of hackney pizza license could sell pizza?

It's thoroughly ******ed.

But I don't believe this guy's story about "just trying to help" He was trying to make some side cash and, I might have (would have) as well (not with uber but if I was an out of town cab for instance, not that that ever happened multiple times in the same night for over one hundred dollars because I admit no wrong doing).

If you think about it Uber is exactly like the cab companies, the big guys running the company make all the money and don't give a **** about the lifeblood of their business out there risking their lives on these dangerous streets EVERYDAY!

The only difference with Uber is that it's slightly better for drivers in that they can set their own schedule and because they use their own car, their vehicles are generally not quite as dirty. I won't go so far as to say that Uber vehicles are "better" than taxi-cab vehicles because taxis are often more comfortable ride, and uber x has some real awful new cars on the road like cars you can't even fit it and the ride is like a prius, civic, or accent just awful.



UberXinSoFlo said:


> Hey Jeff, sorry to hear, this really sucks. Unfortunately it likely won't be considered entrapment, she saw you dropping off passengers, this gives her reason to suspect that you are a cab. If you were a cab, she can offer you money for a ride. Same thing with sting operations that involve officers/consumer affairs pinging drivers, the passenger (cop) 'assumes' that the car coming from uber can legally transport them for-hire, but this is not the case with 99% of X drivers (at least in my market).
> 
> If this undercover cop walked up to a random car with no knowledge of them transporting people and offered them money to transport her, that would likely be entrapment.
> 
> *Not a lawyer, just my understanding of entrapment*
> 
> As others have said, unfortunately uber will not have your back on this and will very likely deactivate you for accepting a cash ride (showing 'zero tolerence'), this is a material breach of the partner's agreement - from my understanding of it.
> 
> Making matters worse, your insurance company could very well drop you as well for this.
> 
> Hopefully the cops are just putting these stories out there to scare other drivers and the judge will be lenient on you (if you go before a judge for it).


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA

Jeff Fliegler said:


> I am an ex-chef I worked in up-scale restaurants around the world for 16 years. I hurt my back 3 years ago and had to find a new career. It was about the same time my wife and I conceived our first child. I started working as a financial planner, but after a year of being miserable I started my own digital marketing co. The Point Solutions and then we started GrubTribe a food video/blog that is growing exponentially week by week. Although there is a lot of promise in what I'm doing, I needed to earn some extra cash so I started driving for UBER.
> 
> It was a positive experience for the most part, I earned about 1200.00 a month driving on weekend nights, and to be honest it was kinda fun most nights, Until&#8230;
> 
> Friday Feb 27th I drove four people from Aliso Viejo CA to the Staple Center about 40 miles. As soon as I Drop them off I was approached by a normal looking women. 40ish, Mom Jeans and a sweatshirt. She asked me for a ride. I told her you must go through the app (meaning UBER) She then said it was only a few blocks. I said sorry,I can't &#8230; then she said it was an emergency.
> 
> I'm a dad and my mind went directly to I need to help this person. She did ask how much and I said I don't know 10 bucks? She then ask if I had change for a twenty I said No and she said Okay I'll give you twenty I said fine get in.
> 
> As soon as that happened I was pulled over by a motorcycle cop, promptly handcuffed and put into the back of the police car. I was then taken to empty parking lot and put into a van full of other Uber drivers. As we sat for about an hour more and more drivers were arrested. All of the cars were towed, and are still impounded and may be for up to 30 day pending a trial. We are also all up against a misdemeanor charge and best case will have to pay a hefty fine and it will be dropped to an infraction.
> 
> Here is what really sticks about the whole situation:
> 
> First I'm working for Uber to make a few extra bucks to save for my sons school next year until my digital marketing career takes off. I spend my weekend nights driving to ungodly hours driving drunk people home from bars. Not having my car is a huge burden as you may imagine.
> 
> Secondly UBER warns us not take cash, but when the under cover cop asked me I said No twice. The cop wouldn't let it go and played the emergency card. That seems like entrapment to me. I thought I was helping some one.
> 
> I think some big Taxi Cab Co. doesn't want Uber around is pulling the string to get cops to bait Uber Drivers to get them in trouble.


You should be very happy the police stopped you from driving around completely uninsured and quite frankly I am too. What do you think would happen if you got in accident? Your insurance carrier is going to find out you were working for hire by taking the cash and deny your claim. And Uber insurance is certainly not liable.

I don't want you running into me with no insurance!!

Consider yourself lucky. Having an accident with no insurance will screw you for a long time!


----------



## TeriMG

Jeff Fliegler said:


> I am an ex-chef I worked in up-scale restaurants around the world for 16 years. I hurt my back 3 years ago and had to find a new career. It was about the same time my wife and I conceived our first child. I started working as a financial planner, but after a year of being miserable I started my own digital marketing co. The Point Solutions and then we started GrubTribe a food video/blog that is growing exponentially week by week. Although there is a lot of promise in what I'm doing, I needed to earn some extra cash so I started driving for UBER.
> 
> It was a positive experience for the most part, I earned about 1200.00 a month driving on weekend nights, and to be honest it was kinda fun most nights, Until&#8230;
> 
> Friday Feb 27th I drove four people from Aliso Viejo CA to the Staple Center about 40 miles. As soon as I Drop them off I was approached by a normal looking women. 40ish, Mom Jeans and a sweatshirt. She asked me for a ride. I told her you must go through the app (meaning UBER) She then said it was only a few blocks. I said sorry,I can't &#8230; then she said it was an emergency.
> 
> I'm a dad and my mind went directly to I need to help this person. She did ask how much and I said I don't know 10 bucks? She then ask if I had change for a twenty I said No and she said Okay I'll give you twenty I said fine get in.
> 
> As soon as that happened I was pulled over by a motorcycle cop, promptly handcuffed and put into the back of the police car. I was then taken to empty parking lot and put into a van full of other Uber drivers. As we sat for about an hour more and more drivers were arrested. All of the cars were towed, and are still impounded and may be for up to 30 day pending a trial. We are also all up against a misdemeanor charge and best case will have to pay a hefty fine and it will be dropped to an infraction.
> 
> Here is what really sticks about the whole situation:
> 
> First I'm working for Uber to make a few extra bucks to save for my sons school next year until my digital marketing career takes off. I spend my weekend nights driving to ungodly hours driving drunk people home from bars. Not having my car is a huge burden as you may imagine.
> 
> Secondly UBER warns us not take cash, but when the under cover cop asked me I said No twice. The cop wouldn't let it go and played the emergency card. That seems like entrapment to me. I thought I was helping some one.
> 
> I think some big Taxi Cab Co. doesn't want Uber around is pulling the string to get cops to bait Uber Drivers to get them in trouble.


----------



## TeriMG

I may have done the same thing, not for the money but trying to help someone out. Thanks for the story, I want fall for that now.


----------



## RealGunna

This illuminates another big fraud game as well, Insurance companies. They try to make it seem like it's "US" who is trying to defraud "THEM". Why should it be (that much) more dangerous for your car to drive someone around for money then it would be to just drive around on your own with your friends in the car? It makes no sense. Why should commercial cab insurance be 10,000 dollars or even more per year in some cases? To cover costs of you getting sued? That should be YOUR choice. If you think nobody can sue you for a good reason and you think you can beat any lawsuit, why should you be forced to pay for insurance to cover those people "in the event" of some hypothetical scenario that's not you're fault? You're not entitled to safety just because you buy someones product. Would you sue a pizza parlor if you get shot inside of it! Some would and the judges and other people within the injustice system who the insurance industy has in their pocket are helping All this liability insurance become mandatory, yet another mob scam that has to end!!

All these frivolous lawsuits in the media are actually propaganda by agents of the (yew know who) insurance companies, meant to make it seem like you HAVE TO HAVE insurance for everything. It's the insurance industry trying to MANDATE insurance requirements all over the place, what better way to make money than to make it illegal to NOT buy your product?



UberBlackDriverLA said:


> You should be very happy the police stopped you from driving around completely uninsured and quite frankly I am too. What do you think would happen if you got in accident? Your insurance carrier is going to find out you were working for hire by taking the cash and deny your claim. And Uber insurance is certainly not liable.
> 
> I don't want you running into me with no insurance!!
> 
> Consider yourself lucky. Having an accident with no insurance will screw you for a long time!


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Desert Driver said:


> buck naked, not butt naked. A lot of people make that mistake.


Agreed, a common mistake. OTOH, if one is buck naked, wouldn't one's butt also be naked?


----------



## Sydney Uber

K Smith said:


> Let's see... someone with an app who doesn't know anything about Uber or the driver presses a button (hails a driver) and the driver shows up who also doesn't 'really' know Uber or the passenger (responds to a hail) where the passenger gets inside of an unregulated, non-commercial, uninsured, unknowledgeable driver's car and yet some lady hails someone off the street for a ride and the driver gets arrested. We are ALL just one 'hail' away from getting arrested if this is what it comes down to.


Is it illegal to pick up Hitchhikers? Is it illegal for Hitchhikers to offer payment? its NOT illegal for a driver to accept money for Fuel and Costs


----------



## scrurbscrud

Older Chauffeur said:


> Agreed, a common mistake. OTOH, if one is buck naked, wouldn't one's butt also be naked?


I prefer the term buck naked. Just like I say EYEtalian. Except around my ITalian buddies. Then it's ITalian til I have a few drinks and revert.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Sydney Uber said:


> Is it illegal to pick up Hitchhikers? Is it illegal for Hitchhikers to offer payment? its NOT illegal for a driver to accept money for Fuel and Costs


Except where it's illegal, as it is in most places here in the U.S. for ride share drivers.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA

RealGunna said:


> This illuminates another big fraud game as well, Insurance companies. They try to make it seem like it's "US" who is trying to defraud "THEM". Why should it be (that much) more dangerous for your car to drive someone around for money then it would be to just drive around on your own with your friends in the car? It makes no sense. Why should commercial cab insurance be 10,000 dollars or even more per year in some cases? To cover costs of you getting sued? That should be YOUR choice. If you think nobody can sue you for a good reason and you think you can beat any lawsuit, why should you be forced to pay for insurance to cover those people "in the event" of some hypothetical scenario that's not you're fault? You're not entitled to safety just because you buy someones product. Would you sue a pizza parlor if you get shot inside of it! Some would and the judges and other people within the injustice system who the insurance industy has in their pocket are helping All this liability insurance become mandatory, yet another mob scam that has to end!!
> 
> All these frivolous lawsuits in the media are actually propaganda by agents of the (yew know who) insurance companies, meant to make it seem like you HAVE TO HAVE insurance for everything. It's the insurance industry trying to MANDATE insurance requirements all over the place, what better way to make money than to make it illegal to NOT buy your product?


It may not be more dangerous to drive someone around for money, however that stranger in your car is much more likely to sue you than a friend or family member.

Also the number of miles a commercial for hire vehicle is driven is dramatically higher than a personal vehicle. My cars get 100,000 miles per year. A typical personal vehicle gets 10k to 12k miles per year. 10 times more miles means 10 times more opportunities for crashes.

Don't kid yourself, it is the TNC's that are committing the fraud.


----------



## Desert Driver

scrurbscrud said:


> *He was not arrested for driving Uber.*
> 
> But let's all support his lie cause we're such great people.


We noticed you're not getting any less caustic as the day becomes night. Did you notice that, too?


----------



## Desert Driver

Lag Monkey said:


> did someone poop on your face because your being a real shithead


He's had a burr under his saddle all day. Something about this story really set the bloke off. It's been interesting to watch.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Desert Driver said:


> We noticed you're not getting any less caustic as the day becomes night. Did you notice that, too?


You all fell for the lie. What can I say to that?


----------



## Desert Driver

scrurbscrud said:


> You all fell for the lie. What can I say to that?


Oh, I posed a rhetorical question. No response was necessary as the answer was self-evident.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Desert Driver said:


> Oh, I posed a rhetorical question. No response was necessary as the answer was self-evident.


I'm not fond of liars in general. Even less liars who break the law.

Pander on DD.


----------



## uberdriver123

Anyone can fall for this. How am I supposed to know that accepting cash is illegal ?! We are not lawyers here. Uber needs to educate the drivers. Consult a lawyer. You might have a case against Uber.

As for the low life cops doing this, they are real scum! going after hard working minimum wage earners while entire cities are being run over gangs and they don't even dare going near them.


----------



## scrurbscrud

uberdriver123 said:


> Anyone can fall for this. How am I supposed to know that accepting cash is illegal ?! We are not lawyers here. Uber needs to educate the drivers. Consult a lawyer. You might have a case against Uber.
> 
> As for the low life cops doing this, they are real scum! going after hard working minimum wage earners while entire cities are being run over gangs and they don't even dare going near them.


Hell, the real gangsters are hiding out behind bankers and politicians desks.


----------



## uberdriver123

scrurbscrud said:


> Hell, the real gangsters are hiding out behind bankers and politicians desks.


 f* off


----------



## Actionjax

uberdriver123 said:


> Anyone can fall for this. How am I supposed to know that accepting cash is illegal ?! We are not lawyers here. Uber needs to educate the drivers. Consult a lawyer. You might have a case against Uber.
> 
> As for the low life cops doing this, they are real scum! going after hard working minimum wage earners while entire cities are being run over gangs and they don't even dare going near them.


Uber's training video clearly states you can't pick up outside the app sayings illegal.


----------



## Desert Driver

scrurbscrud said:


> I'm not fond of liars in general. Even less liars who break the law.
> 
> Pander on DD.


Sorry, I figured you grasped the construction of the rhetorical question. My bad.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Desert Driver said:


> Sorry, I figured you grasped the construction of the rhetorical question. My bad.


I actually haven't driven today or much this week. So your theory and rhetoric may need twerking.


----------



## UberHammer

Actionjax said:


> Uber's training video clearly states you can't pick up outside the app sayings illegal.


Was it on the test?


----------



## Desert Driver

scrurbscrud said:


> I actually haven't driven today or much this week. So your theory and rhetoric may need twerking.


You must be thinking of something else. The rhetorical question is not a theory. It is a well understood component of the English language.


----------



## scrurbscrud

UberHammer said:


> Was it on the test?


The assumption is that

A. Drivers can read
B. That drivers can comprehend obscure phrasing designed to intentionally deceive
C. That drivers actually play any of Uber's video instructions

All debatable, of course.

I wonder if the opening poster figured out he's screwed yet?


----------



## scrurbscrud

Desert Driver said:


> You must be thinking of something else. The rhetorical question is not a theory. It is a well understood component of the English language.


I like Mike Tyson's rhetoric:

"Everybody has a plan until they get punched in the face."


----------



## Desert Driver

scrurbscrud said:


> I like Mike Tyson's rhetoric:
> 
> "Everybody has a plan until they get punched in the face."


uh...yeah...ok


----------



## scrurbscrud

Desert Driver said:


> uh...yeah...ok


There's a difference between rhetoric and projection. I generally reject most forms of projection.


----------



## Actionjax

UberHammer said:


> Was it on the test?







In case you want a refresher. Its at the 2:20 mark.


----------



## Desert Driver

scrurbscrud said:


> There's a difference between rhetoric and projection. I generally reject most forms of projection.


If that works for you, then more power to ya. Good on ya, man!


----------



## UberHammer

Actionjax said:


> In case you want a refresher. Its at the 2:20 mark.


2:20 didn't test me for anything. Where's the test?


----------



## Actionjax

UberHammer said:


> 2:20 didn't test me for anything. Where's the test?


Don't worry I have your results. You failed. Delete your app.


----------



## UberHammer

Actionjax said:


> Don't worry I have your results. You failed. Delete your app.


If Uber ever tested me, I'd fail on purpose just to prove they'd still let me drive.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo

RealGunna said:


> So tell me this, what if a soccer mom drops her older kid(s) off at the game, she is approached and asked if she will give someone a ride for 20 bucks because they are in a hurry, and she says yes and is promptly arrested. Do you really think that is going to hold up in court? Do you see now, how your argument does not make sense? That an unmarked car dropping off others is NOT good reason to believe they are a cab? Plus the lady was not trying to hail a cab apparently she was in a hurry to get somewhere and just asked a random car (that was not a cab) for a ride. He was just giving someone a ride and she gave him some gas money for the favor (a donation), like people would normally do in the course of everyday life. If she was a cop well that is clearly entrapment and he was on private property. You shouldn't have told her ten bucks though, I would have told her 20 from the jump nobody gets in my car for less.
> 
> This case doesn't hold up in court. Do not be scared. Taxis are like illegal institutions anyway the way they monopolize things is on a local level, it doesn't always hold up in the courtroom and in this case it won't.
> 
> That said, this guys story sounds like bullshucks to me, you were trying to help by charging her 10 bucks more than the ride should have cost when it was an emergency situation? But, I completely understand that you're in an ongoing court case you can't necessarily tell the truth in a society which is based off lies.
> 
> Now, I personally don't feel like taxis should have monopolies on street pickups, or taxi-stands. I'm for a free, unrestricted market where people could actually start their own companies so long as they file with the city as a business. Well, correction, I am not against taxi only pickup IF and only IF the licenses are both reasonably affordable and available to whoever wants to start a business. If the business is bad they get a bad rep, there's no need for a thousand restrictions placed on people to prevent them from even doing business, all this special license crap is mafia stuff. Liquor licenses too!
> 
> Can you imagine if you had to have a special license to open up a pizza shop and only those who could get their hands on the coveted prize of hackney pizza license could sell pizza?
> 
> It's thoroughly ******ed.
> 
> But I don't believe this guy's story about "just trying to help" He was trying to make some side cash and, I might have (would have) as well (not with uber but if I was an out of town cab for instance, not that that ever happened multiple times in the same night for over one hundred dollars because I admit no wrong doing).
> 
> If you think about it Uber is exactly like the cab companies, the big guys running the company make all the money and don't give a **** about the lifeblood of their business out there risking their lives on these dangerous streets EVERYDAY!
> 
> The only difference with Uber is that it's slightly better for drivers in that they can set their own schedule and because they use their own car, their vehicles are generally not quite as dirty. I won't go so far as to say that Uber vehicles are "better" than taxi-cab vehicles because taxis are often more comfortable ride, and uber x has some real awful new cars on the road like cars you can't even fit it and the ride is like a prius, civic, or accent just awful.


As I said, I'm not an attorney, it was based on my understanding of the law for my state. As for your hypothetical situation with the soccer mom, she technically broke the law, so she could be arrested - will it hold up in court? That's a completely different story and depends on her individual situation, her state/county rules and regs, how the police handled it, how the judge feels that day, her prior record.. etc. I didn't say the OP is going to jail for the rest of his life, I said that I believe he technically broke the law and I personally don't believe it will be considered entrapment. But until he speaks to an attorney, takes all the factors into consideration, and goes to court, no one (including the police even) will know what exactly will happen. None of our opinions or justifications mean a thing to whether or not it is legal. My guess is that her first question was "are you an uber?". So yes, I believe what I said before still makes perfect sense.

As far as the pizza scenario, actually most CRAs/downtowns/cities.. etc have limits on the number of certain types of business may open there. Many downtowns have rules dictate the ratio of restaurants to bars to retail shops it must have and the types. If there are already 3 pizza shops, they could refuse to allow you to open a fourth. So if you wanted a pizza shop, you would have to buy out one of the current ones.


----------



## RealGunna

Who cares what's illegal, Uber breaks the law everyday. Taxis sometimes don't have current inspection stickers, often times taxis are in disrepair.

You know who breaks the law the most? The lawmakers. So **** the laws, and you too. 



scrurbscrud said:


> Except where it's illegal, as it is in most places here in the U.S. for ride share drivers.


----------



## RealGunna

No, it is taxi companies committing the fraud. Pretending to be legitimate companies while hoarding the licenses. When in fact they are unitard apes dressed as humans, defrauding all of us into believing that their racket is legitimate.



UberBlackDriverLA said:


> It may not be more dangerous to drive someone around for money, however that stranger in your car is much more likely to sue you than a friend or family member.
> 
> Also the number of miles a commercial for hire vehicle is driven is dramatically higher than a personal vehicle. My cars get 100,000 miles per year. A typical personal vehicle gets 10k to 12k miles per year. 10 times more miles means 10 times more opportunities for crashes.
> 
> Don't kid yourself, it is the TNC's that are committing the fraud.


----------



## RealGunna

What a wonderful "justice" system we have here hun? Greatest in the world; based on the judges personal mood that day whether you go to jail or not.

Same with cops, 2 people commit the same "crime" and they let one go because they like the guy, happens every single day in yewmerica.

Judges will sentence you to stiffer sentences if you don't kiss their ass enough, that sounds real professional. Let's base sentences not on the crime that's been committed, but on how well you are able to convince the judge that you would like to perform fellatio on it right there in the courtroom.

Let's give a guy 3 years for manslaughter and 15 plus years for selling a small amount of a "controlled substance".

The amazing thing is people like turdscrub who still think people should abide by outdated maritime laws which the lawmakers themselves snort at. The will do all the cocaine they please and get reelected sending out free incumbent advertisements on the taxpayers dime.



UberXinSoFlo said:


> As I said, I'm not an attorney, it was based on my understanding of the law for my state. As for your hypothetical situation with the soccer mom, she technically broke the law, so she could be arrested - will it hold up in court? That's a completely different story and depends on her individual situation, her state/county rules and regs, how the police handled it, how the judge feels that day, her prior record.. etc. I didn't say the OP is going to jail for the rest of his life, I said that I believe he technically broke the law and I personally don't believe it will be considered entrapment. But until he speaks to an attorney, takes all the factors into consideration, and goes to court, no one (including the police even) will know what exactly will happen. None of our opinions or justifications mean a thing to whether or not it is legal. My guess is that her first question was "are you an uber?". So yes, I believe what I said before still makes perfect sense.
> 
> As far as the pizza scenario, actually most CRAs/downtowns/cities.. etc have limits on the number of certain types of business may open there. Many downtowns have rules dictate the ratio of restaurants to bars to retail shops it must have and the types. If there are already 3 pizza shops, they could refuse to allow you to open a fourth. So if you wanted a pizza shop, you would have to buy out one of the current ones.


----------



## RealGunna

If I kill you and get away with it, is it still illegal?

Similarly, if I kill cops and take their guns to use against them, how is that illegal? If I get away with it. I hear alot about laws this laws that. You be locked up for not even breaking the law. This country is totally arbitrary, like it doesn't matter whether you break the law or not, what matters is can you do it. Who is going to stop you?

Everything is arbitrary, it just depends on the cops and judges mood so there is no reason to follow any laws. The laws you break or do not break do not determine what happens to you, it's totally arbitrary. The cops will arrest easy targets while gang members are robbing people in broad daylight.

There's no rhyme or reason it's a free for all. So what justification do you or scrubscrub have for laws being something to be followed?



UberXinSoFlo said:


> As I said, I'm not an attorney, it was based on my understanding of the law for my state. As for your hypothetical situation with the soccer mom, she technically broke the law, so she could be arrested - will it hold up in court? That's a completely different story and depends on her individual situation, her state/county rules and regs, how the police handled it, how the judge feels that day, her prior record.. etc. I didn't say the OP is going to jail for the rest of his life, I said that I believe he technically broke the law and I personally don't believe it will be considered entrapment. But until he speaks to an attorney, takes all the factors into consideration, and goes to court, no one (including the police even) will know what exactly will happen. None of our opinions or justifications mean a thing to whether or not it is legal. My guess is that her first question was "are you an uber?". So yes, I believe what I said before still makes perfect sense.
> 
> As far as the pizza scenario, actually most CRAs/downtowns/cities.. etc have limits on the number of certain types of business may open there. Many downtowns have rules dictate the ratio of restaurants to bars to retail shops it must have and the types. If there are already 3 pizza shops, they could refuse to allow you to open a fourth. So if you wanted a pizza shop, you would have to buy out one of the current ones.


----------



## scrurbscrud

RealGunna said:


> The amazing thing is people like turdscrub who still think people should abide by outdated maritime laws which the lawmakers themselves snort at. The will do all the cocaine they please and get reelected sending out free incumbent advertisements on the taxpayers dime.


Agreeing with the law or not is irrelevant. Point is it's illegal and penalties are incurred if caught.

And if you think you passed on the antisemetic backhand, you would also be severely mistaken.


----------



## cityinspector

Jeff Fliegler said:


> I hope you right but That still will not pay the impound fee or juggling my life around till I get my car back. I have a 2 yr old I need to take to day care it's been awful


You were greedy! You wanted that $20 with disregard of whether your passenger would be legally insured in case of an accident. You deserve twenty years in jail Satan!!!


----------



## UberSneak

Damn 11 pages already? Can't read through all that, so I may be repeating what others have......wait!! Did you guys ask him the questions?? 
How many walkers have you ki....oops wrong set of questions
How do we know you're telling the truth?
Where's the picture of your ticket? 

This guy just joined yesterday and this was the first thing he posted. Could just be another scare tactic by a cab driver. (if he posted pictures/proof in one of the 11 pages, ignore everything I've said, lol)

That being said, sting operations by cops are REAL. There was a month where I think every weekly Lyft and even Uber email had a paragraph explaining the stings, how they happen, and not to ever accept street hails. So unless you're a new driver, there is no excuse to not know about this. 

Someone said how can they get arrested if they never actually paid the cash. These are identical to prostitution stings (omg they're treating Uber drivers like *****s!), as in agreeing to a price is the criminal act. The undercover cop doesn't actually have sex with the John, she (or he) gets them to agree on a price for a specific action. Same with Uber stings, the undercover cop gets the driver to agree on a price for a ride.


----------



## observer

UberSneak said:


> Damn 11 pages already? Can't read through all that, so I may be repeating what others have......wait!! Did you guys ask him the questions??
> How many walkers have you ki....oops wrong set of questions
> How do we know you're telling the truth?
> Where's the picture of your ticket?
> 
> This guy just joined yesterday and this was the first thing he posted. Could just be another scare tactic by a cab driver. (if he posted pictures/proof in one of the 11 pages, ignore everything I've said, lol)
> 
> That being said, sting operations by cops are REAL. There was a month where I think every weekly Lyft and even Uber email had a paragraph explaining the stings, how they happen, and not to ever accept street hails. So unless you're a new driver, there is no excuse to not know about this.
> 
> Someone said how can they get arrested if they never actually paid the cash. These are identical to prostitution stings (omg they're treating Uber drivers like *****s!), as in agreeing to a price is the criminal act. The undercover cop doesn't actually have sex with the John, she (or he) gets them to agree on a price for a specific action. Same with Uber stings, the undercover cop gets the driver to agree on a price for a ride.


I was wondering same thing, I tested him by asking where his car was taken to be stored.

Either he planned his story very well or he answered correctly, it was towed to one of the two OPGs in that area.


----------



## cityinspector

Arturo Diaz said:


> Get a lawyer. This is one of the scenarios of why i decided to go to law school after undergrad. The cops don't care, the judge doesn't care, the forum members don't care. Consult and get an affordable lawyer and fight the charge or be our guest and be the system's *****.
> 
> This is coming from experience.


The criminal exposed the passenger to extreme risk. If the passenger was injured in an accident her injuries would be covered by NOBODY. Also the driver exposed himself to considerable risk. He could have lost his house,job,income,insurance coverage, and would have to pay damages up to millions for the rest of his life!!

So you became a lawyer to help criminals who expose innocents to risk????

Lemme guesss...you think Charles Manson is innocent.

WTG Matlock.


----------



## cityinspector

Roogy said:


> Funny thing is if the lady wasn't undercover and it was truly an emergency, Uber might've awarded the OP its "6th Star". A few of the blurbs I've seen for that award sound like its for stuff that occurred while not on a ride, i.e. "Hassan drove me to a department store and helped me pick out a shirt for my interview, then after he dropped me off he went to my wife's house and helped her call a locksmith."
> 
> I feel for ya Jeff. That was BS.


No the bs is that you believe "Hassan" actually exists!

Uber is the new Enron. Lies piled upon lies.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo

RealGunna said:


> What a wonderful "justice" system we have here hun? Greatest in the world; based on the judges personal mood that day whether you go to jail or not.
> 
> Same with cops, 2 people commit the same "crime" and they let one go because they like the guy, happens every single day in yewmerica.
> 
> Judges will sentence you to stiffer sentences if you don't kiss their ass enough, that sounds real professional. Let's base sentences not on the crime that's been committed, but on how well you are able to convince the judge that you would like to perform fellatio on it right there in the courtroom.
> 
> Let's give a guy 3 years for manslaughter and 15 plus years for selling a small amount of a "controlled substance".
> 
> The amazing thing is people like turdscrub who still think people should abide by outdated maritime laws which the lawmakers themselves snort at. The will do all the cocaine they please and get reelected sending out free incumbent advertisements on the taxpayers dime.





RealGunna said:


> If I kill you and get away with it, is it still illegal?
> 
> Similarly, if I kill cops and take their guns to use against them, how is that illegal? If I get away with it. I hear alot about laws this laws that. You be locked up for not even breaking the law. This country is totally arbitrary, like it doesn't matter whether you break the law or not, what matters is can you do it. Who is going to stop you?
> 
> Everything is arbitrary, it just depends on the cops and judges mood so there is no reason to follow any laws. The laws you break or do not break do not determine what happens to you, it's totally arbitrary. The cops will arrest easy targets while gang members are robbing people in broad daylight.
> 
> There's no rhyme or reason it's a free for all. So what justification do you or scrubscrub have for laws being something to be followed?


I said nothing about the laws or the criminal justice system being just or fair. I also never said the laws should or shouldn't be followed. The only things that I've said is that it seems like he broke the law, it seems like it was not entrapment, there are many different possible outcomes of how it could be resolved. I believe I said at some point that he should hire an attorney, but if I didn't, then he should.

I have no idea where your rant about drugs, manslaughter, maritime law, killing cops, stealing guns from cops, and gang members committing crime came into this..? Let's try to keep this on topic for the OP. If you have issues with other laws, feel free to post them on a thread/forum that is relevant.


----------



## cityinspector

Bart McCoy said:


> Interesting though, on the topic of street hail:
> 
> Say you get a pickup,the pax comes out and says he's sending his girl home. Its clearly okay to take someone that the orign pax ordered.
> You drive say 1.5 miles and the pax cancels the ride.
> So of course you pull over. You cant really say , order another Uber ride, because that wasnt the person who ordered it,so its totally understandable that they arent registered for Uber or even have a smart phone. So do you just put them out in the middle of the highway? She still has 5miles to go to home. She offers you $20 to take her home.
> Is that street hail?
> so you acceept the $20 and proceed to take her home
> 3 blocks later you get pulled over by the cops
> they arrest you for taking cash to provide a trip
> is that entrapment or not lol?


Uber is illegal. You can't claim entrapment doing an illegal act.

Judge: "Did you say no twice before selling crack cocaine to this woman"?

Illegal criminal: "Yes your honor I was entrapped".

Judge: "Why did you eventually sell it to her"?

Illegal criminal: "Because I am a criminal, that is what we do".


----------



## cityinspector

Desert Driver said:


> It likely won't show up as it is not a moving violation. Just like parking tickets don't show up to **** up your insurance premiums. Insurance carriers are concerned with moving violations.


Not true. Insurance companies monitor this ALL THE TIME. What they do is flag your account. They take your payments and say nothing but when you file a claim it's HAMMER TIME!!!!

They deny your claim and every claim against you!

Basically you will be sued back to the stone age!! Enjoy your life of poverty!!


----------



## cityinspector

Tony in Long Beach said:


> You may need a lawyer but this was clearly entrapment.
> We can not be hailed on the street but in the event on an emergency you might not have been arrested had you acted like a good Samaritan and given her a ride to her destination free of charge.


Better Call Saul!!!


----------



## Desert Driver

cityinspector said:


> Not true. Insurance companies monitor this ALL THE TIME. What they do is flag your account. They take your payments and say nothing but when you file a claim it's HAMMER TIME!!!!
> 
> They deny your claim and every claim against you!
> 
> Basically you will be sued back to the stone age!! Enjoy your life of poverty!!


You're mistaking moving violations with non-moving violations. You're getting worked up over something that does not impact or concern you in any way.

Now you know.

No need to thank me.


----------



## cityinspector

RealGunna said:


> So tell me this, what if a soccer mom drops her older crap is mafia stuff. Liquor licenses too!
> 
> Can you imagine if you had to have a special license to open up a pizza shop and only those who could get their hands on the coveted prize of hackney pizza license could sell pizza?
> 
> It's thoroughly ******ed.
> 
> But I don't believe this guy's story about "just trying to help" He was trying to make some side cash and, I might have (would have) as well (not with uber but if I was an out of town cab for instance, not that that ever happened
> 
> So if your mom offers me a ******** for a ride because she needs to be somewhere it is OK????
> 
> So if I wanted to earn some "side ********" from your mom it is okay????
> 
> Two points:
> 
> You are stupid.
> 
> Your mom is a *****.


----------



## cityinspector

UberXinSoFlo said:


> As I said, I'm not an attorney, it was based on my understanding of the law for my state. As for your hypothetical situation with the soccer mom, she technically broke the law, so she could be arrested - will it hold up in court? That's a completely different story and depends on her individual situation, her state/county rules and regs, how the police handled it, how the judge feels that day, her prior record.. etc. I didn't say the OP is going to jail for the rest of his life, I said that I believe he technically broke the law and I personally don't believe it will be considered entrapment. But until he speaks to an attorney, takes all the factors into consideration, and goes to court, no one (including the police even) will know what exactly will happen. None of our opinions or justifications mean a thing to whether or not it is legal. My guess is that her first question was "are you an uber?". So yes, I believe what I said before still makes perfect sense.
> 
> As far as the pizza scenario, actually most CRAs/downtowns/cities.. etc have limits on the number of certain types of business may open there. Many downtowns have rules dictate the ratio of restaurants to bars to retail shops it must have and the types. If there are already 3 pizza shops, they could refuse to allow you to open a fourth. So if you wanted a pizza shop, you would have to buy out one of the current ones.


Travis you are such a ****ing asshole!!

Let it go!!!!!


----------



## Desert Driver

cityinspector said:


> Uber is illegal. You can't claim entrapment doing an illegal act.
> 
> Judge: "Did you say no twice before selling crack cocaine to this woman"?
> 
> Illegal criminal: "Yes your honor I was entrapped".
> 
> Judge: "Why did you eventually sell it to her"?
> 
> Illegal criminal: "Because I am a criminal, that is what we do".


Illegal criminal? Sounds like you work in the Dept of Redundancy Dept. Just sayin'.


----------



## Lidman

scrurbscrud said:


> Stupid. Just flat out stupid.
> 
> Anyone here who thinks the system is going to 'cut you some slack' for breaking the law is a fool.


 You have your opinion, I have mine. I'll leave it at.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo

cityinspector said:


> Travis you are such a ****ing asshole!!
> 
> Let it go!!!!!


Travis? Ha!

You apparently haven't read my posts in other threads.

And let it go? I replied to the garbage @RealGunna posted. If you have any issues with what I post then you are more than welcome to click on my image to the left and select "ignore".


----------



## Lidman

Hey cityinspector... What's with all the !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!'s. I hope you're not having a spazz attack.


----------



## RealGunna

people frm florida are really nasty huh? they're like the red-headed step-child of the south.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Desert Driver said:


> He's had a burr under his saddle all day. Something about this story really set the bloke off. It's been interesting to watch.


^^^
It's because he was the one who was dressed up as the mom wanting the one mile ride. 
People don't like their covers pulled. LOL.


----------



## Uber-Doober

scrurbscrud said:


> Hell, the real gangsters are hiding out behind bankers and politicians desks.


Yup.... Bugsy Siegel was a complete piker in comparison to Travis.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Actionjax said:


> Uber's training video clearly states you can't pick up outside the app sayings illegal.


What training video???? I never had to watch any video. Am legal in houston with permit and so on and NO VIDEO EVER! No street hails is in the small print but all this talk about videos? Not ever seen one....


----------



## jackstraww

Brother you got fuicked- -


----------



## Bart McCoy

cityinspector said:


> Uber is illegal. You can't claim entrapment doing an illegal act.
> 
> Judge: "Did you say no twice before selling crack cocaine to this woman"?
> 
> Illegal criminal: "Yes your honor I was entrapped".
> 
> Judge: "Why did you eventually sell it to her"?
> 
> Illegal criminal: "Because I am a criminal, that is what we do".


not sure why you quoted my post and responded with this
but what you mean Uber is illegal? If so why arent all drivers in jail all over the US? help me to understand


----------



## Bart McCoy

cityinspector said:


> You were greedy! You wanted that $20 with disregard of whether your passenger would be legally insured in case of an accident. You deserve twenty years in jail Satan!!!


You HAVE to be some kin to Scurdscrub



cityinspector said:


> Not true. Insurance companies monitor this ALL THE TIME. What they do is flag your account. They take your payments and say nothing but when you file a claim it's HAMMER TIME!!!!
> 
> They deny your claim and every claim against you!
> !


So they monitor non-moving violations huh?
So if I get 20 unpaid meter parking tickets, i'll end up getting a claim denied because of it? Help me to understand. I agree with who you quoted, insurance companies only worry about moving violations. Whenever you apply for an insurance quote, they never ask how many parking tickets you recieved, if you've been booted, or if you got fined for not having a inspection sticker.....



Fuzzyelvis said:


> What training video???? I never had to watch any video. Am legal in houston with permit and so on and NO VIDEO EVER! No street hails is in the small print but all this talk about videos? Not ever seen one....


yeah there are training videos floating around that are more indepth and explain that
However just the simply video is the only one required to start Ubering


----------



## Sydney Uber

cityinspector said:


> The criminal exposed the passenger to extreme risk. If the passenger was injured in an accident her injuries would be covered by NOBODY. Also the driver exposed himself to considerable risk. He could have lost his house,job,income,insurance coverage, and would have to pay damages up to millions for the rest of his life!!
> 
> So you became a lawyer to help criminals who expose innocents to risk????
> 
> Lemme guesss...you think Charles Manson is innocent.
> 
> WTG Matlock.


What he said he did was illegal. What UBER facilitates is illegal. But as I repeat, true Rideshare is LEGAL! He needed to set The price and make It clear it was to pay for fuel and costs.

Like I said before since when was Hitchhiking illegal? Since when was it illegal for a passenger contribute to the cost of the trip?


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

Lidman said:


> None of us are perfect. A lot of these other posters think they're holier-then-thou. Like they can do no wrong. Bull shit!!! Give this OP some support instead of preaching a sermen.


He needs a sermen. Drivers need to know that ********* driving is wrong. I've been saying it on this forum for months. Drivers on this forum have been saying they take cash for rides and don't care about consequences. So a sermen is needed to get it through to x drivers heads that they are not legit taxi cabs and the app is their safety net.


----------



## Actionjax

Sydney Uber said:


> What he said he did was illegal. What UBER facilitates is illegal. But as I repeat, true Rideshare is LEGAL! He needed to set The price and make It clear it was to pay for fuel and costs.
> 
> Like I said before since when was Hitchhiking illegal? Since when was it illegal for a passenger contribute to the cost of the trip?


It's not, but the driver can not solicit a price. Any one can contribute to a ride. The question should have been asked "What is in it for me?" But because he set the price that was the issue.


----------



## Actionjax

For those who have not seen the video this is said not to do at the 2:20 mark. This is what every driver is supposed to watch in their market before they drive.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Actionjax said:


> It's not, but the driver can not solicit a price. Any one can contribute to a ride. The question should have been asked "What is in it for me?" But because he set the price that was the issue.


When i was 25 years younger I used to ask that very question of Ladies without the cash to get home. Half of them wanted it asked, and where happy to put a price on themselves!


----------



## Bart McCoy

Actionjax said:


> For those who have not seen the video this is said not to do at the 2:20 mark. This is what every driver is supposed to watch in their market before they drive.


This was uploaded in january 2015
Clearly wasnt around when I joined last year


----------



## Actionjax

Sydney Uber said:


> When i was 25 years younger I used to ask that very question of Ladies without the cash to get home. Half of them wanted it asked, and where happy to put a price on themselves!


I can remember the same thing. Owning a motorcycle also proved advantageous.


----------



## Actionjax

Bart McCoy said:


> This was uploaded in january 2015
> Clearly wasnt around when I joined last year


It was uploaded on YouTube that date. But this was the video I was shown with other drivers in 2014 September. And it has been around longer than that.


----------



## Bart McCoy

Actionjax said:


> It was uploaded on YouTube that date. But this was the video I was shown with other drivers in 2014 September. And it has been around longer than that.


well i signed up after sept 14,and didnt see that particular video
but i already knew that you couldnt do street hails, thats what the app is for...


----------



## UberSneak

observer said:


> I was wondering same thing, I tested him by asking where his car was taken to be stored.
> 
> Either he planned his story very well or he answered correctly, it was towed to one of the two OPGs in that area.


Something just see


cityinspector said:


> Uber is illegal. You can't claim entrapment doing an illegal act.
> 
> Judge: "Did you say no twice before selling crack cocaine to this woman"?
> 
> Illegal criminal: "Yes your honor I was entrapped".
> 
> Judge: "Why did you eventually sell it to her"?
> 
> Illegal criminal: "Because I am a criminal, that is what we do".


I don't think this is posted in the Florida section, so you can't say Uber is illegal. In CA they're allowed so it's definitely not illegal. I know there's some crap going on in FL, but they are actually allowed in some cities. So depending on what city the OP is in, he was not committing an illegal act by driving Uber.

You may just be a troll, but in the small chance you're not, you really need to think before you post, lol.


----------



## KDub

Jeff Fliegler said:


> I am an ex-chef I worked in up-scale restaurants around the world for 16 years. I hurt my back 3 years ago and had to find a new career. It was about the same time my wife and I conceived our first child. I started working as a financial planner, but after a year of being miserable I started my own digital marketing co. The Point Solutions and then we started GrubTribe a food video/blog that is growing exponentially week by week. Although there is a lot of promise in what I'm doing, I needed to earn some extra cash so I started driving for UBER.
> 
> It was a positive experience for the most part, I earned about 1200.00 a month driving on weekend nights, and to be honest it was kinda fun most nights, Until&#8230;
> 
> Friday Feb 27th I drove four people from Aliso Viejo CA to the Staple Center about 40 miles. As soon as I Drop them off I was approached by a normal looking women. 40ish, Mom Jeans and a sweatshirt. She asked me for a ride. I told her you must go through the app (meaning UBER) She then said it was only a few blocks. I said sorry,I can't &#8230; then she said it was an emergency.
> 
> I'm a dad and my mind went directly to I need to help this person. She did ask how much and I said I don't know 10 bucks? She then ask if I had change for a twenty I said No and she said Okay I'll give you twenty I said fine get in.
> 
> As soon as that happened I was pulled over by a motorcycle cop, promptly handcuffed and put into the back of the police car. I was then taken to empty parking lot and put into a van full of other Uber drivers. As we sat for about an hour more and more drivers were arrested. All of the cars were towed, and are still impounded and may be for up to 30 day pending a trial. We are also all up against a misdemeanor charge and best case will have to pay a hefty fine and it will be dropped to an infraction.
> 
> Here is what really sticks about the whole situation:
> 
> First I'm working for Uber to make a few extra bucks to save for my sons school next year until my digital marketing career takes off. I spend my weekend nights driving to ungodly hours driving drunk people home from bars. Not having my car is a huge burden as you may imagine.
> 
> Secondly UBER warns us not take cash, but when the under cover cop asked me I said No twice. The cop wouldn't let it go and played the emergency card. That seems like entrapment to me. I thought I was helping some one.
> 
> I think some big Taxi Cab Co. doesn't want Uber around is pulling the string to get cops to bait Uber Drivers to get them in trouble.


Terrible....sorry bro!


----------



## Desert Driver

cityinspector said:


> You were greedy! You wanted that $20 with disregard of whether your passenger would be legally insured in case of an accident. You deserve twenty years in jail Satan!!!


Conjecture much?


----------



## observer

UberSneak said:


> Something just see
> 
> I don't think this is posted in the Florida section, so you can't say Uber is illegal. In CA they're allowed so it's definitely not illegal. I know there's some crap going on in FL, but they are actually allowed in some cities. So depending on what city the OP is in, he was not committing an illegal act by driving Uber.
> 
> You may just be a troll, but in the small chance you're not, you really need to think before you post, lol.


The OP is from Orange County, CA and was busted at Staples center in DTLA.

His vehicle was towed to one of the two possible OPGs for that area. (According to the Center srreet description OP gave). Viertels has been the OPG for MANY years in that area. Some OPGs hold their contracts for decades.


----------



## observer

UberSneak said:


> Something just see
> 
> I don't think this is posted in the Florida section, so you can't say Uber is illegal. In CA they're allowed so it's definitely not illegal. I know there's some crap going on in FL, but they are actually allowed in some cities. So depending on what city the OP is in, he was not committing an illegal act by driving Uber.
> 
> You may just be a troll, but in the small chance you're not, you really need to think before you post, lol.


What he did is illegally take a cash fare, which is not only against state law but against Ubers rules.


----------



## UberSneak

observer said:


> What he did is illegally take a cash fare, which is not only against state law but against Ubers rules.


Yea, taking a cash fare is illegal. What that guy was saying, and what I was responding to, was that Uber in general is illegal. Which may be the case in some cities, but not all.


----------



## Desert Driver

UberSneak said:


> Yea, taking a cash fare is illegal. What that guy was saying, and what I was responding to, was that Uber in general is illegal. Which may be the case in some cities, but not all.


Example...


----------



## Lyftaway

As already suggested OP, lawyer up. Now. Hopefully you can get it reduced or get deferred adjudication. For everyone else, I'm surprised no one else has posted this link about how this is not actually entrapment. Put a dot between tumblr and com since I can't post links yet. 


thecriminallawyer.tumblr com/post/19810672629/12-i-was-entrapped


----------



## scrurbscrud

Most who are caught in stings have a hard time pleading down. They are much harder to wiggle out of and much more expensive to lawyer up and fight.

Money makers for the cities for sure.


----------



## getemtheresafely

Just a question about what's really right........ I had a similar situation happened to me however the circumstances were totally different..... The question boils down to is it illegal to quote "uber prices for a potential passenger"???.......
I received a ping to pick up a guy from Beverly Hills and drop him off in Hollywood at a residence...... After dropping him off, ending the ride and giving him five stars, he asked me if I could give him and two of his buddies (a total of three) a one way ride to Las Vegas, Nevada from Hollywood (immediately got a boner....lol)..... Lucky for me when I quoted him the Uber price there was actually a surge going on in Hollywood and the "rider app" came up with $285 to $300 for the quoted fare......... 

My question is even though this was an Uber quoted fare, could I have been arrested under the same parameters as the thread starter???


----------



## observer

The people setting up these stings know what is and what is not entrapment. 

I would think they would be sure and set up a sting so that the charges stick in court.


----------



## scrurbscrud

getemtheresafely said:


> Just a question about what's really right........ I had a similar situation happened to me however the circumstances were totally different..... The question boils down to is it illegal to quote "uber prices for a potential passenger"???.......
> I received a ping to pick up a guy from Beverly Hills and drop him off in Hollywood at a residence...... After dropping him off, ending the ride and giving him five stars, he asked me if I could give him and two of his buddies (a total of three) a one way ride to Las Vegas, Nevada from Hollywood (immediately got a boner....lol)..... Lucky for me when I quoted him the Uber price there was actually a surge going on in Hollywood and the "rider app" came up with $285 to $300 for the quoted fare.........
> 
> My question is even though this was an Uber quoted fare, could I have been arrested under the same parameters as the thread starter???


Yep. If you did the fare off app and just did a ride for hire. I get that request a lot. No dice. Either on app or screw 'em. The pax requesting such fares can just as easily be a sting operative just waiting for drivers to stick their necks in a noose.


----------



## observer

getemtheresafely said:


> Just a question about what's really right........ I had a similar situation happened to me however the circumstances were totally different..... The question boils down to is it illegal to quote "uber prices for a potential passenger"???.......
> I received a ping to pick up a guy from Beverly Hills and drop him off in Hollywood at a residence...... After dropping him off, ending the ride and giving him five stars, he asked me if I could give him and two of his buddies (a total of three) a one way ride to Las Vegas, Nevada from Hollywood (immediately got a boner....lol)..... Lucky for me when I quoted him the Uber price there was actually a surge going on in Hollywood and the "rider app" came up with $285 to $300 for the quoted fare.........
> 
> My question is even though this was an Uber quoted fare, could I have been arrested under the same parameters as the thread starter???


I'm not a lawyer, but you haven't accepted the ride, all you did was give him a quote.

Even so, I wouldn't even give him a quote. What happens if he by chance mentions your quote to Uber and they think you are trying to make a cash deal?

They may deactivate you just for giving him a quote. Let Pax get quote on his app.


----------



## scrurbscrud

observer said:


> I'm not a lawyer, but you haven't accepted the ride, all you did was give him a quote.
> 
> Even so, I wouldn't even give him a quote. What happens if he by chance mentions your quote to Uber and they think you are trying to make a cash deal?
> 
> They may deactivate you just for giving him a quote. Let Pax get quote on his app.


If I am asked that I always say the app is always the only determiner of price, BUT it could run about X$ by my unofficial guesstimate. Whatever the app determines and sets however is the only real quote and my quote is entirely worthless and only a guess.


----------



## observer

getemtheresafely said:


> Just a question about what's really right........ I had a similar situation happened to me however the circumstances were totally different..... The question boils down to is it illegal to quote "uber prices for a potential passenger"???.......
> I received a ping to pick up a guy from Beverly Hills and drop him off in Hollywood at a residence...... After dropping him off, ending the ride and giving him five stars, he asked me if I could give him and two of his buddies (a total of three) a one way ride to Las Vegas, Nevada from Hollywood (immediately got a boner....lol)..... Lucky for me when I quoted him the Uber price there was actually a surge going on in Hollywood and the "rider app" came up with $285 to $300 for the quoted fare.........
> 
> My question is even though this was an Uber quoted fare, could I have been arrested under the same parameters as the thread starter???


BTW, I wouldn't drive them to Vegas for 300 dllrs. That's a lot of hours and gas to make such a small amount of money.


----------



## UberSneak

Desert Driver said:


> Example...


Example? As in, what cities is it legal/illegal? Idk which cities, I know here in Los Angeles Uber is legally allowed to operate. There's issues with insurance (which is supposed to be resolved when the hybrid insurance plans come out in the summer) and we're not allowed to pick up at airports (which I think is changing). Overall, Uber is legal here.


----------



## scrurbscrud

observer said:


> BTW, I wouldn't drive them to Vegas for 300 dllrs. That's a lot of hours and gas to make such a small amount of money.


6-8 hour roundy for $300 in a small car is probably not bad money compared to what they'd generate sitting around in LA


----------



## Disgusted Driver

observer said:


> BTW, I wouldn't drive them to Vegas for 300 dllrs. That's a lot of hours and gas to make such a small amount of money.


Dead on: this is an excellent measure of how desperate and ill informed drivers are. 275 miles from Hollywood to Vegas, that's 550 miles round trip because you sure aren't getting any pax going the other way. That's 10 hours of your life and 550 miles on the car for 55 cents a mile. I don't care how sharp you are, there is no way you are operating a vehicle for less than 35 or 40 cents a mile so you do the math and figure out how little you would make for a trip like this, even if it was cash, nevermind the uber 20%.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Disgusted Driver said:


> Dead on: this is an excellent measure of how desperate and ill informed drivers are. 275 miles from Hollywood to Vegas, that's 550 miles round trip because you sure aren't getting any pax going the other way. That's 10 hours of your life and 550 miles on the car for 55 cents a mile. I don't care how sharp you are, there is no way you are operating a vehicle for less than 35 or 40 cents a mile so you do the math and figure out how little you would make for a trip like this, even if it was cash, nevermind the uber 20%.


Do the math. At LA's 90 cents a mile they may only be netting 45 cents with a 50/50 ratio as opposed to your own 55 cent calc. And only 1 fare to do it and an easy 80-85 mph round trip on the hwy. Easy peasy money by comparison. Particularly if they are on the outskirts of the city and can just blow and go.


----------



## jackstraww

****in shame- ethically you did a a nice thing - 
-but>>> Uber doesn't have any ethics- -Hence>you got screwed!


----------



## Jeff Fliegler

So I have a hearing to get my care back on the 10th. Thats ten days of impound at least. If the judge lets me get my car back. I've had to scramble and use a lot of favors this week to get my kid to day care.
I get what all you guys are saying about it being wrong. I acted in the spur of the moment and did what I thought was right at the time. If I had the chance to go back and do it over of course I would've and will just drive away.
My two biggest gripes are that you hear about bad people doing violent crimes getting off scott free. I don't think the fine, possible loss of job and ability to drive for Uber, Insurance issues and losing my car car for10 days (not to mention the monetary strain it put on my family), the punishment doesn't fit the crime.
My second gripe is that I said "no" twice before I feel like I was baited into a situation that at the time I believed to be harmless. I mean in the whole big scheme of thing is it wrong to give someone in need a ride for a few blocks?
Doesn't it suck that because of what I think are Taxi Cab lobbyist and companies that have been providing awful service for years and haven't been able to adapt to the change landscape with technology have a gripe with Uber that they punish people like me. Not only that but if I'm out in the middle of the night (I see some weird stuff) and someone is in trouble I'm just going to drive by. That what sucks.


----------



## scrurbscrud

I think we all agree wholeheartedly that it sucks Jeff. Bigtime. You are a victim of the legal system. Try to extract yourself as expeditiously and painlessly as possible and hope to move on with a minimal amount of damage.


----------



## Jeff Fliegler

by the way scrurbscrud **************.... want to be my attorney? Looks like I'll need one.


----------



## scrurbscrud

jackstraww said:


> ****in shame- ethically you did a a nice thing -
> -but>>> Uber doesn't have any ethics- -Hence>you got screwed!


And let's at least be clear that it really wasn't an Uber problem.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Jeff Fliegler said:


> by the way scrurbscrud **************.... want to be my attorney? Looks like I'll need one.


I admit to being a ****ing a-hole and don't eat shit from anybody, least of all from those ****ing vultures called attorney's. Dealt with those crooks my whole life in my prior biz. No love lost there. *Just be careful that you don't fall victim to their even bigger cost 'representations' to get you out of the mess. *But that will probably be your next hurdle to face if the first round DA chat won't cut you a deal you can live with.


----------



## jackstraww

Jeff Fliegler said:


> I'm a dad and my mind went directly to I need to help this person. She did ask how much and I said I don't know 10 bucks? She then ask if I had change for a twenty I said No and she said Okay I'll give you twenty I said fine get in.





scrurbscrud said:


> And let's at least be clear that it really wasn't an Uber problem


Maybe not--But after refusing the $$$ *2 times- - *Then finally backed into a corner,,he took it- -This aint a ****in drug sting ,its a god damn taxi ride- -Uber should've showed some compassion in this situation.. The dude tried to back out twice..

If you want stick up for them ...wellll.. . that's up to you. No Judgement from me- -


----------



## scrurbscrud

jackstraww said:


> Maybe not--But after refusing the $$$ *2 times- - *Then finally backed into a corner,,he took it- -This aint a ****in drug sting ,its a god damn taxi ride- -Uber should've showed some compassion in this situation.. The dude tried to back out twice..
> 
> If you want stick up for them ...wellll.. . that's up to you. No Judgement from me- -


*REPEAT: It was NOT an UBER problem. It's strictly in the drivers lap.

Uber was NOT at fault and Uber had ZERO to do with the problem.*


----------



## jackstraww

scrurbscrud said:


> *REPEAT: It was NOT an UBER problem. It's strictly in the drivers lap.
> 
> Uber was NOT at fault and Uber had ZERO to do with the problem.*


Told ya Scrub- -not judging you on this- -no reason to To yell at me in capital bold- -We just disagree ..that's all -no problems- -


----------



## scrurbscrud

jackstraww said:


> Told ya Scrub- -not judging you on this- -no reason to To yell at me in capital bold- -We just disagree ..that's all -no problems- -


Anyone who thinks this is an Uber problem is a dumb ass.


----------



## Jeff Fliegler

If you owned a company that had a 40 billion dollar evaluation and the typical partner (driver - employee whatever) had this happen would you help?
I would but that what got me in to this mess.
I get they are not required to and it is not there problem... 
But in some ways it is. If more and more drivers get this sting it could be bad news for UBER. 
I'm already looking into a different flex job opportunities. I'll let all you know when I find some stuff too trust me.


----------



## Jeff Fliegler

Ubers based on having many drivers having a good enough experience to keep doing it.


----------



## Jeff Fliegler

If your a serviced based industry and everyone is un happy that's not good service


----------



## suewho

Im surprised you havent been deactivated. Uber is going to be mighty pissed they didnt get their cut.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Jeff Fliegler said:


> If you owned a company that had a 40 billion dollar evaluation and the typical partner (driver - employee whatever) had this happen would you help?
> I would but that what got me in to this mess.
> *I get they are not required to and it is not there problem... *
> But in some ways it is. If more and more drivers get this sting it could be bad news for UBER.
> I'm already looking into a different flex job opportunities. I'll let all you know when I find some stuff too trust me.


*
Yeah, that's the point.* They specifically warn against doing what you did, so it's just not their problem nor should any driver expect Uber to bail them out of doing illegal activity. That's not a realistic expectation no matter how big or what valuation Uber has, particularly on a subject we are warned not to do by them.


----------



## Jeff Fliegler

They don't warn you against helping someone that looks like they are in need.
I don't think the legal percussion and the moral obligation match in this case. 
I get they don't have to do anything and most likely will not and I'm 50/50 I'll be de activated


----------



## getemtheresafely

observer said:


> BTW, I wouldn't drive them to Vegas for 300 dllrs. That's a lot of hours and gas to make such a small amount of money.


I'm sort of glad that I didn't accept it because I had another driving job that paid good money for the evening (BeMyDD)...I told him that the fare was an uber quote only and then I was going to surprise them that I would do it for cash once they got in the car.......but he called me back (as I sat around the corner) and told me they were gonna do a rental car instead.......
While I waited for the return call, I had it all set up for my girlfriend to meet me in Vegas on one of those 4 hour $25 party buses that you can catch from LA to Las Vegas and when she got there we could do a "turn around" with a little splurge money.......


----------



## scrurbscrud

Jeff Fliegler said:


> They don't warn you against helping someone that looks like they are in need.
> I don't think the legal percussion and the moral obligation match in this case.
> I get they don't have to do anything and most likely will not and I'm 50/50 I'll be de activated


Gotta admit the plea for help from a woman was a good sting line.


----------



## TheDriver

Jeff Fliegler said:


> I'm a little surprised Uber doesn't want support there drivers. Or warn them. There where 20 of us that the same thing happened to. I can't imagine there isn't something a little fishy


Doesn't support or warn us?? So are you saying that you've never been warned against street hails? R e a l l y?? Uber supports us up to a point and I'm certain that you must have been told more than once that street hails are YOUR RESPONSIBILITY. They don't pay speeding tickets, or parking tickets, and they sure won't help you out in this situation (which does suck, and I empathize that you were trying to 'help' and 'do the right thing.' I would have picked up my phone and said that if it's such a big emergency, why don't we call the police, and see where that got me. Best of luck with whatever happens.


----------



## Jeff Fliegler

It's so easy for you to say that. If I read this that's what I'd say too. If it ever happen again I'm not even stopping. I'm just curious how everyone else would react if they were in the same situation. I wasn't the only one this has happen too. There were 10-15 other drivers too.


----------



## Jeff Fliegler

Not saying this makse it okay, but only one driver said that they offered to take money right away, all the other had a very similar story.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Jeff Fliegler said:


> It's so easy for you to say that. If I read this that's what I'd say too. If it ever happen again I'm not even stopping. I'm just curious how everyone else would react if they were in the same situation. I wasn't the only one this has happen too. There were 10-15 other drivers too.


No sting is without some enticement to get the perp to bite.


----------



## OCBob

Get a lawyer and see if others felt entrapped. I once was talking to a guy outside Angels Stadium ticket booth right before a game. We weren't selling tickets but the guy was a scalper. We were just talking about the Angels. Lo and behold comes this older guy and what I figured was his son (quiet). The older guy asked if I had any tickets for sale. I said "No, but I might sell you these two if I don't go with my brother (who was not there)." He begged me to sell the tickets to him as he wanted to take his friend/son/whatever. I relented and said ok figuring it meant a lot more for him to see the game as I can see any game (this was a big time game I think vs the Dodgers). I take him off from the property which is a decent walk and then he showed his badge, took the tickets and wrote me up a ticket. I ended up getting the tickets reprinted as a season ticket holder and then fought the ticket. He never showed up! I was going for the entrapment angle since I never solicited to sell and I said No probably two times until he begged me for the chance to buy them. 

Fight it. They go about it very scummy way. I think back when I was in Laguna Beach a few months ago and had someone ask me for a ride to a bar up the street. It was surging and I told him he has to order a ride. I wonder if they were working with the police department or really needed a ride. All I know is it was not worth the risk.

Also, no way Uber helps you out on this. They don't get anything out of it and you were off the clock when you accepted instead of making money for Uber and you.


----------



## observer

Jeff Fliegler said:


> So I have a hearing to get my care back on the 10th. Thats ten days of impound at least. If the judge lets me get my car back. I've had to scramble and use a lot of favors this week to get my kid to day care.
> I get what all you guys are saying about it being wrong. I acted in the spur of the moment and did what I thought was right at the time. If I had the chance to go back and do it over of course I would've and will just drive away.
> My two biggest gripes are that you hear about bad people doing violent crimes getting off scott free. I don't think the fine, possible loss of job and ability to drive for Uber, Insurance issues and losing my car car for10 days (not to mention the monetary strain it put on my family), the punishment doesn't fit the crime.
> My second gripe is that I said "no" twice before I feel like I was baited into a situation that at the time I believed to be harmless. I mean in the whole big scheme of thing is it wrong to give someone in need a ride for a few blocks?
> Doesn't it suck that because of what I think are Taxi Cab lobbyist and companies that have been providing awful service for years and haven't been able to adapt to the change landscape with technology have a gripe with Uber that they punish people like me. Not only that but if I'm out in the middle of the night (I see some weird stuff) and someone is in trouble I'm just going to drive by. That what sucks.


Look, let me give you some advice, you made a mistake.

You are trying to rationalize your decision by blaming everyone else.

I'm not trying to put you down in anyway, I used to do the same thing. I have found that accepting my decisions good or bad and owning up to them have made me feel better about myself.


----------



## observer

Jeff Fliegler said:


> So I have a hearing to get my care back on the 10th. Thats ten days of impound at least. If the judge lets me get my car back. I've had to scramble and use a lot of favors this week to get my kid to day care.
> I get what all you guys are saying about it being wrong. I acted in the spur of the moment and did what I thought was right at the time. If I had the chance to go back and do it over of course I would've and will just drive away.
> My two biggest gripes are that you hear about bad people doing violent crimes getting off scott free. I don't think the fine, possible loss of job and ability to drive for Uber, Insurance issues and losing my car car for10 days (not to mention the monetary strain it put on my family), the punishment doesn't fit the crime.
> My second gripe is that I said "no" twice before I feel like I was baited into a situation that at the time I believed to be harmless. I mean in the whole big scheme of thing is it wrong to give someone in need a ride for a few blocks?
> Doesn't it suck that because of what I think are Taxi Cab lobbyist and companies that have been providing awful service for years and haven't been able to adapt to the change landscape with technology have a gripe with Uber that they punish people like me. Not only that but if I'm out in the middle of the night (I see some weird stuff) and someone is in trouble I'm just going to drive by. That what sucks.


Who told you you can't get the car back? Check your ticket and google the violations to be sure. Every day your car is there costs about 30.00 dllrs storage, plus after 3-5 days they charge a lien fee of about 75.00 on top of the tow fees.

I had a copy of the tow fees somewhere, I'll find and post it.


----------



## UberSneak

scrurbscrud said:


> Anyone who thinks this is an Uber problem is a dumb ass.


I could see it being Uber's problem if a brand new driver (or a lot of new drivers) were not informed about that law and got busted in a sting. I mean think of the "training" Uber gave us when we joined, not really helpful. I didn't learn about the LAX issues from them, I learned that here on this forum. Then they sent emails about a couple months later.

Point is, if I was a new driver, and I was never informed by Uber that picking up a street hail was illegal, I would kind of blame them. This doesn't apply to the OP, I'm just saying this is the only way I would ever think Uber is to blame.


----------



## observer

Jeff Fliegler said:


> So I have a hearing to get my care back on the 10th. Thats ten days of impound at least. If the judge lets me get my car back. I've had to scramble and use a lot of favors this week to get my kid to day care.
> I get what all you guys are saying about it being wrong. I acted in the spur of the moment and did what I thought was right at the time. If I had the chance to go back and do it over of course I would've and will just drive away.
> My two biggest gripes are that you hear about bad people doing violent crimes getting off scott free. I don't think the fine, possible loss of job and ability to drive for Uber, Insurance issues and losing my car car for10 days (not to mention the monetary strain it put on my family), the punishment doesn't fit the crime.
> My second gripe is that I said "no" twice before I feel like I was baited into a situation that at the time I believed to be harmless. I mean in the whole big scheme of thing is it wrong to give someone in need a ride for a few blocks?
> Doesn't it suck that because of what I think are Taxi Cab lobbyist and companies that have been providing awful service for years and haven't been able to adapt to the change landscape with technology have a gripe with Uber that they punish people like me. Not only that but if I'm out in the middle of the night (I see some weird stuff) and someone is in trouble I'm just going to drive by. That what sucks.


Here's the link, daily charges were a little more than I thought.

http://www.opgla.com/Rates.aspx

Please keep posting here about your situation. It REALLY helps the other drivers learn about the risks and costs of Ubering.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

UberSneak said:


> I could see it being Uber's problem if a brand new driver (or a lot of new drivers) were not informed about that law and got busted in a sting. I mean think of the "training" Uber gave us when we joined, not really helpful. I didn't learn about the LAX issues from them, I learned that here on this forum. Then they sent emails about a couple months later.
> 
> Point is, if I was a new driver, and I was never informed by Uber that picking up a street hail was illegal, I would kind of blame them. This doesn't apply to the OP, I'm just saying this is the only way I would ever think Uber is to blame.


Why do you think ride sharing gives you same rights as a licensed cab? Common sense prevents uber from being at fault


----------



## observer

Jeff Fliegler said:


> Not saying this makse it okay, but only one driver said that they offered to take money right away, all the other had a very similar story.


If this is true, the only driver who took money at first attempt is possibly the only one that truly didn't know it was wrong to take a cash ride.

All the drivers that said no at first, and then accepted cash ride, KNEW it was wrong or they wouldn't have rejected the offer at first.


----------



## Hockeykid27

Simple answer to stop this from happening. Register your car commercially, get commercial plates and insurance as well as state government approval. All the idiots that just get in their car and go, should expect no sympathy from the cops or anyone on here. If you are not able to cover the expenses to do that, then you are screwed anyway and should have just stayed home


----------



## observer

scrurbscrud said:


> Do the math. At LA's 90 cents a mile they may only be netting 45 cents with a 50/50 ratio as opposed to your own 55 cent calc. And only 1 fare to do it and an easy 80-85 mph round trip on the hwy. Easy peasy money by comparison. Particularly if they are on the outskirts of the city and can just blow and go.


80-85 mph with pax? The speeding ticket alone is going to be more than 300 dllrs. 

One other thing, in case of accident, will Uber cover an accident involving excessive speed?


----------



## observer

getemtheresafely said:


> I'm sort of glad that I didn't accept it because I had another driving job that paid good money for the evening (BeMyDD)...I told him that the fare was an uber quote only and then I was going to surprise them that I would do it for cash once they got in the car.......but he called me back (as I sat around the corner) and told me they were gonna do a rental car instead.......
> While I waited for the return call, I had it all set up for my girlfriend to meet me in Vegas on one of those 4 hour $25 party buses that you can catch from LA to Las Vegas and when she got there we could do a "turn around" with a little splurge money.......


Have you not learned about taking cash fares??

You may not get your car impounded and have to pay fines because these pax seem like legit customers, but what happens if you get in an accident?

Uber will not cover any part of accident because it is off app.

Go back to original post and reread entire thread.


----------



## UberMo

I think it's f'd up that you were arrested, car impounded, etc. I realize it was illegal accepting the money but I may have done the same thing in the moment if someone was persistent that they had an emergency. I can't believe police are even allowed to do that! It's not like you were selling or buying drugs or some hardcore crime. Thank you for sharing your story. It will help me to be more aware of this type of thing from the police. Good luck with everything!


----------



## scrurbscrud

observer said:


> 80-85 mph with pax? The speeding ticket alone is going to be more than 300 dllrs.
> 
> One other thing, in case of accident, will Uber cover an accident involving excessive speed?


Nah, 85 on the way home only. Last time I made that run the speed limit was 75 if I recall. Everyone was doing at least 80. I often zip it up 5 over with pax. Doesn't bother me a bit. Without pax I'll often run 7 over. Yes, I know I'm taking my chances. But the odds are decent enough.


----------



## Verminator

UberFrolic said:


> It feels like entrapment, and it felt like he wanted to help someone in need. I don't think this guy was purposely trying to gain money from a street hail, like he said he was approached not hailed down.
> 
> Do I feel sympathy for people getting speeding tickets? No.
> 
> Do I feel sympathy for someone getting a speeding ticket going 5 mph above speed limit? Yes, and happens More often than we think, especially when a cop wants to make their quota.


Excellent points.

Would it be entrapment if the woman was disguised to appear pregnant, and asked him to please get her to a hospital fast, as she was going into labor, resulting in a speeding ticket? Obviously yes.

Thank God there are no more serious things for the police to be doing than tricking honest folks into breaking some largely meaningless statute by preying on people's basic good nature and desire to help another individual in need.

I'm largely a big supporter of law enforcement, but this kind of crap makes one realize that the PR problem many agencies are having of late has been justly earned.


----------



## scrurbscrud

I would not consider doing uninsured driving people for money a meaningless statute. 

Drivers without 2 cents to rub together might think it's meaningless. It's a real public safety issue and threat for both drivers and pax.


----------



## Jeff Fliegler

I didn't know about the severity of it all. 
I did this because I thought this would be a convenient and relatively easy way to make some extra cash. I mean that's how it sold to you. The train I got was to watch a few videos witch I did months ago. I have business and a family, I don't follow the ins and outs of Uber. I read something if it's in the news that about it. 
I really have no idea how the taxi industry works and wasn't aware that was a prerequisite.
Maybe it should be. I still don't no how to actually talk to someone that works for Uber if I need anything with out driving 50 miles.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA

I think you are minim


Jeff Fliegler said:


> I didn't know about the severity of it all.
> I did this because I thought this would be a convenient and relatively easy way to make some extra cash. I mean that's how it sold to you. The train I got was to watch a few videos witch I did months ago. I have business and a family, I don't follow the ins and outs of Uber. I read something if it's in the news that about it.
> I really have no idea how the taxi industry works and wasn't aware that was a prerequisite.
> Maybe it should be. I still don't no how to actually talk to someone that works for Uber if I need anything with out driving 50 miles.


You highlighted a major flaw with the TNC industry.


----------



## Lidman

Verminator said:


> Excellent points.
> 
> Would it be entrapment if the woman was disguised to appear pregnant, and asked him to please get her to a hospital fast, as she was going into labor, resulting in a speeding ticket? Obviously yes.
> 
> Thank God there are no more serious things for the police to be doing than tricking honest folks into breaking some largely meaningless statute by preying on people's basic good nature and desire to help another individual in need.
> 
> I'm largely a big supporter of law enforcement, but this kind of crap makes one realize that the PR problem many agencies are having of late has been justly earned.


I've had pax I've taken to the emergency room try to rush me, claiming his/her injury or whatever could life threatening. I would always say if that's the case, call an ambulance.

I don't think they'd set sting operation with a 'faked emergency" scenario. That would be entrapment. But If you did have someone hail on the streets claiming "medical emergency", tell them (as mentioned above) call an ambu....or any emergency vehicle that's authorized to drive at excessive speeds...


----------



## puber

Op didn't post here to be made fun of.
He didn't ask you to picket the city hall 
His only agenda was to educate you about dirty shit uber drivers have to deal with and save you a few grands.
Say thanks and move on, smart ass!


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA

scrurbscrud said:


> I would not consider doing uninsured driving people for money a meaningless statute.
> 
> Drivers without 2 cents to rub together might think it's meaningless. It's a real public safety issue and threat for both drivers and pax.


You are so dead on correct!

The other major public safety issue is not having a record of who is doing the driving. Law enforcement needs to know who is driving if something goes wrong with the trip. Assaults are already an issue with the TNC industry but, for the most part, we can track down a driver if something happens. If the law allowed random people doing cash trips, we would be putting the public at very high risk.


----------



## scrurbscrud

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> You are so dead on correct!
> 
> The other major public safety issue is not having a record of who is doing the driving. Law enforcement needs to know who is driving if something goes wrong with the trip. Assaults are already an issue with the TNC industry but, for the most part, we can track down a driver if something happens. If the law allowed random people doing cash trips, we would be putting the public at very high risk.


Drivers are at risk in such scenarios as well. Not to mention the potential legal logjams that pile up with uninsured driver/pax situations.

Let's face the fact that TNC drivers in general are not very bright when it comes to risk assessments.


----------



## MrsUberJax

Taking cash from a street hail is against the law and if you had your panties in a bunch about the emergency - you should have done it for free. What the cops did to you borders on entrapment - but you negotiated the fare & took the money in the end.


----------



## Oscar Levant

Jeff Fliegler said:


> I am an ex-chef I worked in up-scale restaurants around the world for 16 years. I hurt my back 3 years ago and had to find a new career. It was about the same time my wife and I conceived our first child. I started working as a financial planner, but after a year of being miserable I started my own digital marketing co. The Point Solutions and then we started GrubTribe a food video/blog that is growing exponentially week by week. Although there is a lot of promise in what I'm doing, I needed to earn some extra cash so I started driving for UBER.
> 
> It was a positive experience for the most part, I earned about 1200.00 a month driving on weekend nights, and to be honest it was kinda fun most nights, Until&#8230;
> 
> Friday Feb 27th I drove four people from Aliso Viejo CA to the Staple Center about 40 miles. As soon as I Drop them off I was approached by a normal looking women. 40ish, Mom Jeans and a sweatshirt. She asked me for a ride. I told her you must go through the app (meaning UBER) She then said it was only a few blocks. I said sorry,I can't &#8230; then she said it was an emergency.
> 
> I'm a dad and my mind went directly to I need to help this person. She did ask how much and I said I don't know 10 bucks? She then ask if I had change for a twenty I said No and she said Okay I'll give you twenty I said fine get in.
> 
> As soon as that happened I was pulled over by a motorcycle cop, promptly handcuffed and put into the back of the police car. I was then taken to empty parking lot and put into a van full of other Uber drivers. As we sat for about an hour more and more drivers were arrested. All of the cars were towed, and are still impounded and may be for up to 30 day pending a trial. We are also all up against a misdemeanor charge and best case will have to pay a hefty fine and it will be dropped to an infraction.
> 
> Here is what really sticks about the whole situation:
> 
> First I'm working for Uber to make a few extra bucks to save for my sons school next year until my digital marketing career takes off. I spend my weekend nights driving to ungodly hours driving drunk people home from bars. Not having my car is a huge burden as you may imagine.
> 
> Secondly UBER warns us not take cash, but when the under cover cop asked me I said No twice. The cop wouldn't let it go and played the emergency card. That seems like entrapment to me. I thought I was helping some one.
> 
> I think some big Taxi Cab Co. doesn't want Uber around is pulling the string to get cops to bait Uber Drivers to get them in trouble.


That's entrapment, surely with a good lawyer you can beat it.


----------



## Uberamstel

Desert Driver said:


> I got one street hail at X-mas. The guy actually got into my car and wanted to go about six blocks. He said he only had a credit card. I told him he was SOL because six block would cost him $100, cash only. He got out of my car.


How did you know his name was SOL if he didn't Uber-request you?


----------



## jackstraww

scrurbscrud said:


> Anyone who thinks this is an Uber problem is a dumbass


Jeeezees- -I know it aint Ubers problem.._ All I am saying_,,is the dude make an ethically responsible decision to help out another person in need - -_Of course_ it has nothing to do wiith Uber,,they have rules that you need to follow if you want to be "a partner"- - Just pointing out that it sux to try and do something that you feel is right(even turn down the cash 2 times)..and get punished for it.. Thats all...
If he wasnt working, and did what he did.... he would made 20 bucks and would've been the good guy- -


----------



## anOzzieUber

observer said:


> Sorry ,I could have been a little more clear on my wording. It doesn't matter wether he was on street or private property, he still made a cash deal, which is clearly against Uber and most Uber regulating ordinances. All transactions are to go through app.


That's not what this says: https://partners.uber.com/faq/questions/5431

Not saying you should do cash deals, but Uber clearly does not say that all transactions much go through the app, just that if you do a cash deal that they want nothing to do with it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Bart McCoy said:


> You HAVE to be some kin to Scurdscrub
> 
> So they monitor non-moving violations huh?
> So if I get 20 unpaid meter parking tickets, i'll end up getting a claim denied because of it? Help me to understand. I agree with who you quoted, insurance companies only worry about moving violations. Whenever you apply for an insurance quote, they never ask how many parking tickets you recieved, if you've been booted, or if you got fined for not having a inspection sticker.....
> 
> yeah there are training videos floating around that are more indepth and explain that
> However just the simply video is the only one required to start Ubering


Again....I was never required to watch ANY ANY ANY video in my market.


----------



## anOzzieUber

Not sure of how the courts handle this sort of stuff in the USA, but my take on it would be, go to court and challenge it.

Point out that:

A) You refused twice, and the officer (undercover) pleaded with you that it was an emergency
B) You didn't ask for cash, it was offered and you accepted it thinking it was the only way to get this person to stop pleading for a lift, that really should make a difference IMO
C) Did the officer actually give you the money? If not, then there would be no case to answer as far as I'm concerned.

We have for many years been told that when a sexual suggestion is made to a female that no means NO! This guy has told the officer No, yet they persisted and then arrested him. He told them No, and they kept at him. This is entrapment, pure and simple. Fight the charge mate and good luck.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

UberSneak said:


> Example? As in, what cities is it legal/illegal? Idk which cities, I know here in Los Angeles Uber is legally allowed to operate. There's issues with insurance (which is supposed to be resolved when the hybrid insurance plans come out in the summer) and we're not allowed to pick up at airports (which I think is changing). Overall, Uber is legal here.


Legal in houston if you get the city permit which I have.


----------



## Sydney Uber

getemtheresafely said:


> Just a question about what's really right........ I had a similar situation happened to me however the circumstances were totally different..... The question boils down to is it illegal to quote "uber prices for a potential passenger"???.......
> I received a ping to pick up a guy from Beverly Hills and drop him off in Hollywood at a residence...... After dropping him off, ending the ride and giving him five stars, he asked me if I could give him and two of his buddies (a total of three) a one way ride to Las Vegas, Nevada from Hollywood (immediately got a boner....lol)..... Lucky for me when I quoted him the Uber price there was actually a surge going on in Hollywood and the "rider app" came up with $285 to $300 for the quoted fare.........
> 
> My question is even though this was an Uber quoted fare, could I have been arrested under the same parameters as the thread starter???


Be prepared for these off the cuff offers. Work out if there is anyway of framing the transaction to be legal. Could you simply be taking their bags for payment and they ride for free? Could they be paying you for a 5 hour tutorial in modern American Art (and not the ride)? Or read up how true Rideshare is legal and see if you can set a reasonable cost amount for fuel and wear and tear - but insist they need provide you with overnighting/ food / laundry costs when there.

Bottom line is its gotta be worthwhile - $300 for 10hr job is nowhere close


----------



## observer

Verminator said:


> Excellent points.
> 
> Would it be entrapment if the woman was disguised to appear pregnant, and asked him to please get her to a hospital fast, as she was going into labor, resulting in a speeding ticket? Obviously yes.
> 
> Thank God there are no more serious things for the police to be doing than tricking honest folks into breaking some largely meaningless statute by preying on people's basic good nature and desire to help another individual in need.
> 
> I'm largely a big supporter of law enforcement, but this kind of crap makes one realize that the PR problem many agencies are having of late has been justly earned.


Would he have charged her for an emergency ride to hospital?



jackstraww said:


> Jeeezees- -I know it aint Ubers problem.._ All I am saying_,,is the dude make an ethically responsible decision to help out another person in need - -_Of course_ it has nothing to do wiith Uber,,they have rules that you need to follow if you want to be "a partner"- - Just pointing out that it sux to try and do something that you feel is right(even turn down the cash 2 times)..and get punished for it.. Thats all...
> If he wasnt working, and did what he did.... he would made 20 bucks and would've been the good guy- -


Why did he turn down the cash two times?
_Because he knew it was wrong.
_
An ethically responsible good guy would not have charged her.

I'm not saying he's not an ethically responsible good guy. Just in this case he didn't behave that way.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Uberamstel said:


> How did you know his name was *SOL* if he didn't Uber-request you?


*S*hit *O*utta *L*uck


----------



## Uberamstel

scrurbscrud said:


> *S*hit *O*utta *L*uck


Ahhh thanks, I did not get TPA*

*That Particular Abbreviation


----------



## scrurbscrud

Uberamstel said:


> Ahhh thanks, I did not get TPA*
> *That Particular Abbreviation


If you weren't European I wouldn't have told you...


----------



## Bart McCoy

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Again....I was never required to watch ANY ANY ANY video in my market.


you may not have, i only had to watch a mini video,certainly nothing like the one posted
however my reply was to insurance companies raising your rates because you got parking tickets.....


----------



## brikosig

anOzzieUber said:


> Not sure of how the courts handle this sort of stuff in the USA, but my take on it would be, go to court and challenge it.
> 
> Point out that:
> 
> A) You refused twice, and the officer (undercover) pleaded with you that it was an emergency
> B) You didn't ask for cash, it was offered and you accepted it thinking it was the only way to get this person to stop pleading for a lift, that really should make a difference IMO
> C) Did the officer actually give you the money? If not, then there would be no case to answer as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> We have for many years been told that when a sexual suggestion is made to a female that no means NO! This guy has told the officer No, yet they persisted and then arrested him. He told them No, and they kept at him. This is entrapment, pure and simple. Fight the charge mate and good luck.


Jeff, you should fight the charge and you should subpoena the chief of police in your town to find out who in his department initiated his officers to run the whole sting. Then, find out who above the police department told the police/police chief to run the sting.

FOLLOW THE MONEY!! ....I guarantee some city/town/state union hack told the police chief to run the sting... politically paid favor (err... political donation) by the union hacks at the cab company. Or some city/town hack who had a cabbie friend who he was doing a favor for.

My (novice) understanding of entrapment is that the officer cannot solicit the crime/offer with the money, she can only ask for the ride and say something like.... "is there anything I can do to convince you to help me...".

Then Jeff has to say... "I'll drive you for $20". Then the $ exchange has to happen. You can also subpoena the audio and/or video tapes if they back up your case. Also, in some states the police have to secure legal permission to tape/videotape an "innocent" civilian unless they have probable cause. I assume you've never done that in the past so they wouldn't have probable cause to think you'd do it again.

OH.... and if there were a bunch of other uber drivers arrested and one or more of the others is also fighting it you could petition the court to have your cases combined, allowing you to split the legal charges. All the arrests are on the public record so you can get all their names from the police.

anyhow.... some ideas to think about....
If I were you... I would definitely fight it.


----------



## observer

brikosig said:


> Jeff, you should fight the charge and you should subpoena the chief of police in your town to find out who in his department initiated his officers to run the whole sting. Then, find out who above the police department told the police/police chief to run the sting.
> 
> FOLLOW THE MONEY!! ....I guarantee some city/town/state union hack told the police chief to run the sting... politically paid favor (err... political donation) by the union hacks at the cab company. Or some city/town hack who had a cabbie friend who he was doing a favor for.
> 
> My (novice) understanding of entrapment is that the officer cannot solicit the crime/offer with the money, she can only ask for the ride and say something like.... "is there anything I can do to convince you to help me...".
> 
> Then Jeff has to say... "I'll drive you for $20". Then the $ exchange has to happen. You can also subpoena the audio and/or video tapes if they back up your case. Also, in some states the police have to secure legal permission to tape/videotape an "innocent" civilian unless they have probable cause. I assume you've never done that in the past so they wouldn't have probable cause to think you'd do it again.
> 
> OH.... and if there were a bunch of other uber drivers arrested and one or more of the others is also fighting it you could petition the court to have your cases combined, allowing you to split the legal charges. All the arrests are on the public record so you can get all their names from the police.
> 
> anyhow.... some ideas to think about....
> If I were you... I would definitely fight it.


Really??

Subpoena the Los Angeles chief of police? This isn't Boston or NYC, taxi companies have ZERO influence here.


----------



## observer

brikosig said:


> Jeff, you should fight the charge and you should subpoena the chief of police in your town to find out who in his department initiated his officers to run the whole sting. Then, find out who above the police department told the police/police chief to run the sting.
> 
> FOLLOW THE MONEY!! ....I guarantee some city/town/state union hack told the police chief to run the sting... politically paid favor (err... political donation) by the union hacks at the cab company. Or some city/town hack who had a cabbie friend who he was doing a favor for.
> 
> My (novice) understanding of entrapment is that the officer cannot solicit the crime/offer with the money, she can only ask for the ride and say something like.... "is there anything I can do to convince you to help me...".
> 
> Then Jeff has to say... "I'll drive you for $20". Then the $ exchange has to happen. You can also subpoena the audio and/or video tapes if they back up your case. Also, in some states the police have to secure legal permission to tape/videotape an "innocent" civilian unless they have probable cause. I assume you've never done that in the past so they wouldn't have probable cause to think you'd do it again.
> 
> OH.... and if there were a bunch of other uber drivers arrested and one or more of the others is also fighting it you could petition the court to have your cases combined, allowing you to split the legal charges. All the arrests are on the public record so you can get all their names from the police.
> 
> anyhow.... some ideas to think about....
> If I were you... I would definitely fight it.


BTW, "Taxi Cab Mafia", "Union Hack", "Dirty Cab Company" influence over politicians is seriously overstated in most cities. If they truly had any influence Uber would have never gotten off the ground.

Uber is actually the one buying politicians and structuring laws to benefit Uber.

But again, this is neither here nor there, drivers are only trading one master for another.


----------



## uberThere

Tony in Long Beach said:


> You may need a lawyer but this was clearly entrapment.
> We can not be hailed on the street but in the event on an emergency you might not have been arrested had you acted like a good Samaritan and given her a ride to her destination free of charge.


No, it is clearly not entrapment, and I'd advise anyone who thinks it is to actually find one case where someone got off using this as a defense, or at least one lawyer that is willing to use this defense.

It's rather sad that the only knowledge people seem to have of the justice system is what they see from Hollywood. I wonder how many people think that a cop has to tell you they are a cop if you ask them? They can straight up lie because mens rea doesn't hinge on whether someone lied to you about being a cop. In this case there is simply no entrapment because the OP still accepted a street hail. In fact, he was given a second chance to walk away when the cop escalated the fee involved. Yet, he still accepted. If there was no intent to accept an illegal trip, then the OP would have walked away. The fact the cop used a story of an emergency doesn't excuse the fact. I feel sympathy for the OP, but the courts won't.

I was a federal parole officer over 20 years ago, and I've seen a lot worse than this, and people still got convicted. Anyone who thinks that entrapment is easy to argue should check up the Mr. Big Sting they used to do in Canada. That will open your eyes.


----------



## brikosig

observer said:


> Really??
> 
> Subpoena the Los Angeles chief of police? This isn't Boston or NYC, taxi companies have ZERO influence here.


If you're going to spend the money to sue them... you don't play "small-ball", you fight with every legal tool in the box. The idea that cab companies + cab unions have zero influence in a big city is ridiculous, they deal with each other frequently, not JUST including the fees that they have to negotiate with those cities in order to operate. People know people..... At the very least sending subpoenas to them will tell them that you're not screwing around and will force them to AT LEAST answer the interrogatories with documented proof, which could force the department to drop the case against him in fear of divulging what could be damaging political information. You don't fight ANY court case half-way, (I know that First-Hand).... you go all-out... and any attorney that doesn't see it that way isn't serving his client.


----------



## brikosig

observer said:


> BTW, "Taxi Cab Mafia", "Union Hack", "Dirty Cab Company" influence over politicians is seriously overstated in most cities. If they truly had any influence Uber would have never gotten off the ground.
> 
> Uber is actually the one buying politicians and structuring laws to benefit Uber. <<<<<<True.... The hacks aren't going after uber - they're going after the little guy because they don't have the balls to fight the fight that they should've fought when uber arrived in their city.
> 
> If they truly had any influence Uber would have never gotten off the ground. <<<< The one who spreads around the MOST "walking-around" money - Wins.


----------



## Lidman

I still believe that the women(if she was undercover) should have backed off when the driver said no the first time. I do agree with scrubs that this is clearly not an uber issue. I keep forgetting that uber drivers are not allowed to accept (flags, hails). Hopefully the OP will be able to get this thing sorted out.


----------



## observer

brikosig said:


> If you're going to spend the money to sue them... you don't play "small-ball", you fight with every legal tool in the box. The idea that cab companies + cab unions have zero influence in a big city is ridiculous, they deal with each other frequently, not JUST including the fees that they have to negotiate with those cities in order to operate. People know people..... At the very least sending subpoenas to them will tell them that you're not screwing around and will force them to AT LEAST answer the interrogatories with documented proof, which could force the department to drop the case against him in fear of divulging what could be damaging political information. You don't fight ANY court case half-way, (I know that First-Hand).... you go all-out... and any attorney that doesn't see it that way isn't serving his client.


Please be realistic in your posts, the guy is an Uber driver. If he had the money to play hardball, he wouldn't be an Uber driver.

The taxis in LA are not regulated by the police department. They are regulated by the LA Taxi Commission.

Divulging damaging political information? LoL.

No attorney in his right mind would take this case. Who is going to pay him? The driver? You?


----------



## John Anderson

Jeff Fliegler said:


> I am an ex-chef I worked in up-scale restaurants around the world for 16 years. I hurt my back 3 years ago and had to find a new career. It was about the same time my wife and I conceived our first child. I started working as a financial planner, but after a year of being miserable I started my own digital marketing co. The Point Solutions and then we started GrubTribe a food video/blog that is growing exponentially week by week. Although there is a lot of promise in what I'm doing, I needed to earn some extra cash so I started driving for UBER.
> 
> It was a positive experience for the most part, I earned about 1200.00 a month driving on weekend nights, and to be honest it was kinda fun most nights, Until&#8230;
> 
> Friday Feb 27th I drove four people from Aliso Viejo CA to the Staple Center about 40 miles. As soon as I Drop them off I was approached by a normal looking women. 40ish, Mom Jeans and a sweatshirt. She asked me for a ride. I told her you must go through the app (meaning UBER) She then said it was only a few blocks. I said sorry,I can't &#8230; then she said it was an emergency.
> 
> I'm a dad and my mind went directly to I need to help this person. She did ask how much and I said I don't know 10 bucks? She then ask if I had change for a twenty I said No and she said Okay I'll give you twenty I said fine get in.
> 
> As soon as that happened I was pulled over by a motorcycle cop, promptly handcuffed and put into the back of the police car. I was then taken to empty parking lot and put into a van full of other Uber drivers. As we sat for about an hour more and more drivers were arrested. All of the cars were towed, and are still impounded and may be for up to 30 day pending a trial. We are also all up against a misdemeanor charge and best case will have to pay a hefty fine and it will be dropped to an infraction.
> 
> Here is what really sticks about the whole situation:
> 
> First I'm working for Uber to make a few extra bucks to save for my sons school next year until my digital marketing career takes off. I spend my weekend nights driving to ungodly hours driving drunk people home from bars. Not having my car is a huge burden as you may imagine.
> 
> Secondly UBER warns us not take cash, but when the under cover cop asked me I said No twice. The cop wouldn't let it go and played the emergency card. That seems like entrapment to me. I thought I was helping some one.
> 
> I think some big Taxi Cab Co. doesn't want Uber around is pulling the string to get cops to bait Uber Drivers to get them in trouble.


Taxi drivers aren't going to just let you take their livelihoods. The companies are used to ****ing people, including the drivers. How dare Uber come in and not only undercut them but **** the drivers even harder. This is like a wife finding a new man with a huge penis and twice the testosterone.


----------



## scrurbscrud

observer said:


> Please be realistic in your posts, the guy is an Uber driver. If he had the money to play hardball, he wouldn't be an Uber driver.
> 
> The taxis in LA are not regulated by the police department. They are regulated by the LA Taxi Commission.
> 
> Divulging damaging political information? LoL.
> 
> No attorney in his right mind would take this case. Who is going to pay him? The driver? You?


Playing 'free' hardball in the legal world is a rare bird to locate.

Best thing will be to see what kind of deal, if any, the DA will cut the drivers and move on. IF they don't want to make examples of these guys they'll get cut loose with a minor handslap. But few of these types of stings are set up for that reason. The perps are often used to warn off further violations by making a public example of them.

The legal system can often be more heartless than Uber. Good attorney's put Travis to shame.


----------



## observer

scrurbscrud said:


> Playing 'free' hardball in the legal world is a rare bird to locate.
> 
> Best thing will be to see what kind of deal, if any, the DA will cut the drivers and move on. IF they don't want to make examples of these guys they'll get cut loose with a minor handslap. But few of these types of stings are set up for that reason. The perps are often used to warn off further violations by making a public example of them.
> 
> The legal system can often be more heartless than Uber. Good attorney's put Travis to shame.


The unfortunate thing is these type of stings benefit Uber.

Drivers will not pick up cash hails, makes them toe the line.

Now that I think of it I wouldn't be surprised if Uber was behind these stings!


----------



## uberThere

uberdriver123 said:


> Anyone can fall for this. How am I supposed to know that accepting cash is illegal ?! We are not lawyers here. Uber needs to educate the drivers. Consult a lawyer. You might have a case against Uber.


As the saying goes, ignorance of the law is not a defense. If you are conducting business, and you don't bother to check into the laws, then you are going to be for a nasty surprise. The real world doesn't spoon feed you when you are an adult.



> As for the low life cops doing this, they are real scum! going after hard working minimum wage earners while entire cities are being run over gangs and they don't even dare going near them.


Why are they low-life? Because they are enforcing the law? Which laws do you feel that shouldn't be enforced? If someone dings your door, and takes off, do you think the cops should investigate, or just ignore your complaint because it's too small to bother with?


----------



## uberThere

Lyftaway said:


> As already suggested OP, lawyer up. Now. Hopefully you can get it reduced or get deferred adjudication. For everyone else, I'm surprised no one else has posted this link about how this is not actually entrapment. Put a dot between tumblr and com since I can't post links yet.
> 
> thecriminallawyer.tumblr com/post/19810672629/12-i-was-entrapped


Thanks for posting this. I didn't see this post before, but it shows exactly what myths there are about entrapment.


----------



## uberThere

Jeff Fliegler said:


> It's so easy for you to say that. If I read this that's what I'd say too. If it ever happen again I'm not even stopping. I'm just curious how everyone else would react if they were in the same situation. I wasn't the only one this has happen too. There were 10-15 other drivers too.


You're correct, it's very easy to play Monday-morning quarterback with your situation. Anyone here who says they haven't done something stupid in their life is flat out lying. The only difference is that you're going to pay a price for it. I sympathize with what must seem like a punishment that seems disproportionate with your actions. On a positive note, it is a minor issue, so don't let it get to you too much. I know it wasn't fun to be treated like a criminal, and you're going to be on the hook for some fines, unless you can plead it down to community service, or something. However, you aren't a criminal, and this will blow over soon enough.

I wish you luck.


----------



## uberThere

Lidman said:


> I still believe that the women(if she was undercover) should have backed off when the driver said no the first time. I do agree with scrubs that this is clearly not an uber issue. I keep forgetting that uber drivers are not allowed to accept (flags, hails). Hopefully the OP will be able to get this thing sorted out.


She may have backed off if the OP didn't advise here to go through the app. Once he said that the cop knew he was interested. She also gave him a second chance to say no by claiming that she only had a 20 on her. I don't think the OP had any intention of breaking the law, but the optics are bad.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

uberThere said:


> She may have backed off if the OP didn't advise here to go through the app. Once he said that the cop knew he was interested. She also gave him a second chance to say no by claiming that she only had a 20 on her. I don't think the OP had any intention of breaking the law, but the optics are bad.


By the time the mention of "change for a twenty" came up, he had already said "no" twice, so that was the third chance he had to flat refuse. I agree with you that it is easy to Monday morning quarterback and give him all kinds of advice, which doesn't do him much good. I think the idea of getting a group of the affected drivers together, if possible, and requesting a meeting with the district attorney's people is the way to go. Maybe get them to agree to a plea bargain to reduce the charges to an infraction or whatever. Otherwise, I believe most lawyers will give you a consultation at no charge to determine whether they can help, and at what cost. That might be an option.


----------



## sam tall

Jeff Fliegler said:


> I am an ex-chef I worked in up-scale restaurants around the world for 16 years. I hurt my back 3 years ago and had to find a new career. It was about the same time my wife and I conceived our first child. I started working as a financial planner, but after a year of being miserable I started my own digital marketing co. The Point Solutions and then we started GrubTribe a food video/blog that is growing exponentially week by week. Although there is a lot of promise in what I'm doing, I needed to earn some extra cash so I started driving for UBER.
> 
> It was a positive experience for the most part, I earned about 1200.00 a month driving on weekend nights, and to be honest it was kinda fun most nights, Until&#8230;
> 
> Friday Feb 27th I drove four people from Aliso Viejo CA to the Staple Center about 40 miles. As soon as I Drop them off I was approached by a normal looking women. 40ish, Mom Jeans and a sweatshirt. She asked me for a ride. I told her you must go through the app (meaning UBER) She then said it was only a few blocks. I said sorry,I can't &#8230; then she said it was an emergency.
> 
> I'm a dad and my mind went directly to I need to help this person. She did ask how much and I said I don't know 10 bucks? She then ask if I had change for a twenty I said No and she said Okay I'll give you twenty I said fine get in.
> 
> As soon as that happened I was pulled over by a motorcycle cop, promptly handcuffed and put into the back of the police car. I was then taken to empty parking lot and put into a van full of other Uber drivers. As we sat for about an hour more and more drivers were arrested. All of the cars were towed, and are still impounded and may be for up to 30 day pending a trial. We are also all up against a misdemeanor charge and best case will have to pay a hefty fine and it will be dropped to an infraction.
> 
> Here is what really sticks about the whole situation:
> 
> First I'm working for Uber to make a few extra bucks to save for my sons school next year until my digital marketing career takes off. I spend my weekend nights driving to ungodly hours driving drunk people home from bars. Not having my car is a huge burden as you may imagine.
> 
> Secondly UBER warns us not take cash, but when the under cover cop asked me I said No twice. The cop wouldn't let it go and played the emergency card. That seems like entrapment to me. I thought I was helping some one.
> 
> I think some big Taxi Cab Co. doesn't want Uber around is pulling the string to get cops to bait Uber Drivers to get them in trouble.


FUBER it's illegal all over nothing called share ride technology BS. Even there's but have to be legally long story short. 
Fuber they don't care just for their self and money. Not for drivers or riders. .


----------



## Actionjax

sam tall said:


> FUBER it's illegal all over nothing called share ride technology BS. Even there's but have to be legally long story short.
> Fuber they don't care just for their self and money. Not for drivers or riders. .


The following message was brought to you by Google translate...because there is no way people really talk this way.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Actionjax said:


> The following message was brought to you by Google translate...because there is no way people really talk this way.


I've noticed a considerably higher amount of sentence construction issues with drivers here since the last rate cutz...


----------



## Actionjax

scrurbscrud said:


> I've noticed a considerably higher amount of sentence construction issues with drivers here since the last rate cutz...


I blame it on the 12 hour shifts.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Actionjax said:


> I blame it on the 12 hour shifts.


No doubt. Angry driver birds too. Sounded like you didn't run into any street hail offers Sat. nite though? I usually get them on weekend evenings right at bar close when the streets are crawling with drunken punks and they see the TNC logo in the windshield. They'll literally bang on the windows begging for rides and some will even flash the cash.

Wouldn't surprise me if there was a police stinger or 2 in the crowds either.


----------



## Actionjax

scrurbscrud said:


> No doubt. Angry driver birds too. Sounded like you didn't run into any street hail offers Sat. nite though? I usually get them on weekend evenings right at bar close when the streets are crawling with drunken punks and they see the TNC logo in the windshield. They'll literally bang on the windows begging for rides and some will even flash the cash.
> 
> Wouldn't surprise me if there was a police stinger or 2 in the crowds either.


Ya I don't entertain it at all. I tell people to go get the Uber app. Here is a free code. Then pull away.

For the most part we don't get that issue. In the drunk zones there are about 20 cabs in the area doing street hails. There are no shortage of Taxi's here for that stuff.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

scrurbscrud said:


> No doubt. Angry driver birds too. Sounded like you didn't run into any street hail offers Sat. nite though? I usually get them on weekend evenings right at bar close when the streets are crawling with drunken punks and they see the TNC logo in the windshield. They'll literally bang on the windows begging for rides and some will even flash the cash.
> 
> Wouldn't surprise me if there was a police stinger or 2 in the crowds either.


I've gotten that and said no. No evidence of stings yet but I'm sure they are coming.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Disgusted Driver said:


> I've gotten that and said no. No evidence of stings yet but I'm sure they are coming.


In a good sting you only get stung if yer stingable.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

scrurbscrud said:


> In a good sting you only get stung if yer stingable.


Sure but the newspapers like to trumpet the successes of the police dept. So I don't think they are doing them yet but it wouldn't surprise me if they started to one day. We did have some trespassing action at the airport a few months ago but even that they seem to have lost interest in.


----------



## TeleSki

Jeff Fliegler said:


> It pretty easy to play Monday Morning Quarterback. I know what I'll do next time but thanks for the advice


I probably would have done the same thing. Why is it the good guys that get screwed? I generally follow rules/the law. I'm sure you wanted to help her out, but at the same time were working. It's not like you were driving around asking people if they needed rides. You saw a chance to help someone, and help yourself a little, too. Win-Win. Stupid BS like this is why people no longer want to help our their fellow man. It's not worth the risk anymore.

In the meantime, we have LA/LAPD who won't impound cars of illegals, and illegals running rampant throughout the city without a care in the world.


----------



## SnitchesGetStitches

I guarantee juber has a hand in this site. Because this site is sneaky just like juber. They didn't like what I was posting; instead of banning or suspending me, they just put a lag on my account when I log in. As soon as I log in, the site takes 5 minutes to load every page. Logged out, problem solved. Made a new account, logged in, no lag.

Gefilthe cucksuckers.


----------



## SnitchesGetStitches

I'm glad juber has an office in my city...


----------



## Super G

Jeff Fliegler said:


> I am an ex-chef I worked in up-scale restaurants around the world for 16 years. I hurt my back 3 years ago and had to find a new career. It was about the same time my wife and I conceived our first child. I started working as a financial planner, but after a year of being miserable I started my own digital marketing co. The Point Solutions and then we started GrubTribe a food video/blog that is growing exponentially week by week. Although there is a lot of promise in what I'm doing, I needed to earn some extra cash so I started driving for UBER.
> 
> It was a positive experience for the most part, I earned about 1200.00 a month driving on weekend nights, and to be honest it was kinda fun most nights, Until&#8230;
> 
> Friday Feb 27th I drove four people from Aliso Viejo CA to the Staple Center about 40 miles. As soon as I Drop them off I was approached by a normal looking women. 40ish, Mom Jeans and a sweatshirt. She asked me for a ride. I told her you must go through the app (meaning UBER) She then said it was only a few blocks. I said sorry,I can't &#8230; then she said it was an emergency.
> 
> I'm a dad and my mind went directly to I need to help this person. She did ask how much and I said I don't know 10 bucks? She then ask if I had change for a twenty I said No and she said Okay I'll give you twenty I said fine get in.
> 
> As soon as that happened I was pulled over by a motorcycle cop, promptly handcuffed and put into the back of the police car. I was then taken to empty parking lot and put into a van full of other Uber drivers. As we sat for about an hour more and more drivers were arrested. All of the cars were towed, and are still impounded and may be for up to 30 day pending a trial. We are also all up against a misdemeanor charge and best case will have to pay a hefty fine and it will be dropped to an infraction.
> 
> Here is what really sticks about the whole situation:
> 
> First I'm working for Uber to make a few extra bucks to save for my sons school next year until my digital marketing career takes off. I spend my weekend nights driving to ungodly hours driving drunk people home from bars. Not having my car is a huge burden as you may imagine.
> 
> Secondly UBER warns us not take cash, but when the under cover cop asked me I said No twice. The cop wouldn't let it go and played the emergency card. That seems like entrapment to me. I thought I was helping some one.
> 
> I think some big Taxi Cab Co. doesn't want Uber around is pulling the string to get cops to bait Uber Drivers to get them in trouble.


Sounds like entrapment to me.


----------



## Super G

Jeff Fliegler said:


> Are you a cop and a part time Uber Driver?


It sure does seem like that.lol


----------



## SnitchesGetStitches

So if rideshare is LEGAL, we can go to any city in our own car and look for people who need rides and tell them we operate a rideshare service, how much would they be willing to contribute for their ride? Then take them if (and only if) we decide it sufficiently covers our own expenses. Sounds like a plan to me.

RIDESHARE is perfectly legal. Isn't that right lawyers?


----------



## johnywinslow

LOl Kalifornia!


----------



## DrJeecheroo

I hope they didn't handcuff you to all the other uber offenders. You could call it the Uber Chain Gang.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

scrurbscrud said:


> In a good sting you only get stung if yer stingable.


Yup, just like Doyle Lonnegan. (ya follow)


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Actionjax said:


> The following message was brought to you by Google translate...because there is no way people really talk this way.


and now back to CSI Uber!!


----------



## DrJeecheroo

observer said:


> Would he have charged her for an emergency ride to hospital? Or maybe the female was Russell in a drag? OP did the women have an aussie accent?
> 
> Why did he turn down the cash two times?
> _Because he knew it was wrong.
> _
> An ethically responsible good guy would not have charged her.
> 
> I'm not saying he's not an ethically responsible good guy. Just in this case he didn't behave that way.


I'm pretty sure this story is made up just to create a large gathering. There would have been an article about this somewhere.


----------



## observer

DrJeecheroo said:


> I'm pretty sure this story is made up just to create a large gathering. There would have been an article about this somewhere.


I've googled it and found nothing.

I asked him early in the thread what impound yard his vehicle was taken to, he correctly answered one of two possibilities.

I have friends that buy vehicles at OPGs I'm going to try and verify the story that way.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

scrurbscrud said:


> Playing 'free' hardball in the legal world is a rare bird to locate.
> 
> Best thing will be to see what kind of deal, if any, the DA will cut the drivers and move on. IF they don't want to make examples of these guys they'll get cut loose with a minor handslap. But few of these types of stings are set up for that reason. The perps are often used to warn off further violations by making a public example of them.
> 
> The legal system can often be more heartless than Uber. Good attorney's put Travis to shame.


Donald Trump "likes this".


----------



## scrurbscrud

DrJeecheroo said:


> Donald Trump "likes this".


Dr. Phil likes it better


----------



## Nik

thanks for sharing this information. I believe in Hoboken, NJ cops are doing the same to Uber drivers, I was warned by undercover cop for driving Uber and later I saw dozen cases how cops issued tickets to Uber drivers no one got arrested there


----------



## jiwagon

Why do they always use women? This is a sick disgusting country. I'll be watching out for such sting operations. This is America after all. No one is safe.


----------



## sam tall

Actionjax said:


> The following message was brought to you by Google translate...because there is no way people really talk this way.


You like to judgements the people just try to be a human being that's it.


----------



## Lee

Sorry to hear about your trouble with the law. You have to be careful who you talk to. I would of been like "I'm dropping off my friends and I cant help you." Maybe since she said it was an emergency offered to call a cab for her. Here in the Miami market they have been giving tickets in the airports. In Palm Beach County, FL there was an article how the county is going to work with Uber in rewriting the law for the new technology. Good Luck in the future.


----------



## Actionjax

sam tall said:


> You like to judgements the people just try to be a human being that's it.


Just please tell me English is your second language and you have my apologies. Because if its your first get a refund.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA

jizzwagon said:


> Why do they always use women? This is a sick disgusting country. I'll be watching out for such sting operations. This is America after all. No one is safe.


Well the USA is a free country and you are free to leave if you find it so disgusting. One thing you will find about the USA is we have law and order. If you cannot follow the law, you lose your freedom. Pretty simple.


----------



## observer

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Well the USA is a free country and you are free to leave if you find it so disgusting. One thing you will find about the USA is we have law and order. If you cannot follow the law, you lose your freedom. Pretty simple.


Unless of course, you are Uber.....


----------



## observer

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Well the USA is a free country and you are free to leave if you find it so disgusting. One thing you will find about the USA is we have law and order. If you cannot follow the law, you lose your freedom. Pretty simple.


Ohhhh, excuse me I forgot Uber has "technically" left the country. They are registered overseas. So they can siphon off all profits and not pay US taxes.

http://48hills.org/2014/07/10/ubers...-costs-government-millions/#permanently-moved


----------



## jiwagon

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Well the USA is a free country and you are free to leave if you find it so disgusting. One thing you will find about the USA is we have law and order. If you cannot follow the law, you lose your freedom. Pretty simple.


You really believe that?


----------



## Jeff Fliegler

So I Made my first appearance in Court today to get my car back.
Good News the judge gave me a slap on the wrist and released my car. Then I had to go to the district of transportation (for a second time) to get paper worked signed and filed. I waited for an hour with my dad who was cool enough to drive and wait with me. 

Then I went to the tow yard waited for another half and hour and paid $780.00 to get my car released.
So I figure my losses to be around $1100 if you include loss of time three trips to LA (I live in South Orange County 40 miles away) and not being able to drive Uber for one and a half weeks.
Remember I still have a court date to face misdemeanor charges on March 31.


----------



## Jeff Fliegler

Get this:
I saw a women that was arrested the same night I was and Uber is picking up all of her fines and is providing her a lawyer. Much different then the response I got.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Jeff Fliegler said:


> So I Made my first appearance in Court today to get my car back.
> Good News the judge gave me a slap on the wrist and released my car. Then I had to go to the district of transportation (for a second time) to get paper worked signed and filed. I waited for an hour with my dad who was cool enough to drive and wait with me.
> 
> Then I went to the tow yard waited for another half and hour and paid $780.00 to get my car released.
> So I figure my losses to be around $1100 if you include loss of time three trips to LA (I live in South Orange County 40 miles away) and not being able to drive Uber for one and a half weeks.
> Remember I still have a court date to face misdemeanor charges on March 31.


Hopefully you can hand slap/plea down on what's left and move on. Money hit and time hit sucks major ass though.


----------



## jiwagon

Jeff Fliegler said:


> Get this:
> I saw a women that was arrested the same night I was and Uber is picking up all of her fines and is providing her a lawyer. Much different then the response I got.


Doesn't surprise me. Especially in a world that demonizes men. Uber being one of the leading entities on the front of such, actively partaking in male humiliation and exploitation when and wherever possible.


----------



## observer

Jeff Fliegler said:


> So I Made my first appearance in Court today to get my car back.
> Good News the judge gave me a slap on the wrist and released my car. Then I had to go to the district of transportation (for a second time) to get paper worked signed and filed. I waited for an hour with my dad who was cool enough to drive and wait with me.
> 
> Then I went to the tow yard waited for another half and hour and paid $780.00 to get my car released.
> So I figure my losses to be around $1100 if you include loss of time three trips to LA (I live in South Orange County 40 miles away) and not being able to drive Uber for one and a half weeks.
> Remember I still have a court date to face misdemeanor charges on March 31.


What is the "district of transportation"?


----------



## Older Chauffeur

I think he means Department of Transportation. Auto fill maybe? LADOT has a website that has info about reclaiming impounded vehicles.


----------



## Jeff Fliegler

Sorry It is the DEPARTMENT OF


----------



## observer

Older Chauffeur said:


> I think he means Department of Transportation. Auto fill maybe? LADOT has a website that has info about reclaiming impounded vehicles.





Jeff Fliegler said:


> Sorry It is the DEPARTMENT OF


Thanks, that must be who organized the sting.


----------



## observer

Older Chauffeur said:


> I think he means Department of Transportation. Auto fill maybe? LADOT has a website that has info about reclaiming impounded vehicles.





Jeff Fliegler said:


> Sorry It is the DEPARTMENT OF


I found this very interesting thread from last year that completely applies to this case.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/los-angeles-think-the-cops-love-us-think-again.1749/


----------



## Jeff Fliegler

That's almost exactly what happened to me. The stories different but the same stupid consequence.


----------



## Jeff Fliegler

I tried reaching out to Uber again and they said Fat chance. I wonder why they are helping some people and not others?


----------



## observer

Jeff Fliegler said:


> That's almost exactly what happened to me. The stories different but the same stupid consequence.


Yes, I stumbled on that thread by accident.

I got to thinking you lucked out getting your car back early. Viertels Center street lot is where they take vehicles that may be impounded long term. Their Temple lot is pretty small.


----------



## observer

Jeff Fliegler said:


> I tried reaching out to Uber again and they said Fat chance. I wonder why they are helping some people and not others?


Could be they got ticketed for some other offense.


----------



## observer

observer said:


> Could be they got ticketed for some other offense.


The good thing is you haven't been deactivated, hopefully you can make up lost money quickly.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

BlkGeep said:


> I do street hails all the time. **** it! I'm my own business, I'm out there disrupting shit Uber style, can't nobody tell me nothin'. Lol. Maybe Google will invest in me.


Like the Penguins jump in to the orca infested waters , a few get eaten but hundreds make it


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Bart McCoy said:


> Interesting though, on the topic of street hail:
> 
> Say you get a pickup,the pax comes out and says he's sending his girl home. Its clearly okay to take someone that the orign pax ordered.
> You drive say 1.5 miles and the pax cancels the ride.
> So of course you pull over. You cant really say , order another Uber ride, because that wasnt the person who ordered it,so its totally understandable that they arent registered for Uber or even have a smart phone. So do you just put them out in the middle of the highway? She still has 5miles to go to home. She offers you $20 to take her home.
> Is that street hail?
> so you acceept the $20 and proceed to take her home
> 3 blocks later you get pulled over by the cops
> they arrest you for taking cash to provide a trip
> is that entrapment or not lol?


By the book you have to end the ride no money , but I. Sure this happens all the time take the cash 99.5% you are safe


----------



## Rideshare Patriot

scrurbscrud said:


> Pretty much. Street hails are against the law. What did you expect to happen when you break the law?


street hail? if we take the story at face value then this absolutely is entrapment. after the first no.. it was entrapment... after the second no it is corruption by the law enforcement agency. that the woman used "an emergency" claim to entrap a lawful citizen now becomes a much more serious matter.

i am going to be nice to you scrubadub and assume you have no formal education and therefore you do not have the skill set of discernment to adequately evaluate this matter. that said the people over seeing this entrapment need some type of punishment and the one that actually used the claim of "an emergency" to violate this citizen's rights needs to be fired.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Rideshare Patriot said:


> street hail? if we take the story at face value then this absolutely is entrapment. after the first no.. it was entrapment...


Uh, no, it's not. A sting hooker can drop price to entice the perp til the perp violates the law. A sting street hail pax can do conversely for the same reason.

*The police are allowed to LIE. It's entirely legal.* Did the sting prostitute intend to sack the perp for money? No. Did the sting street hail pax intend to be driven for more money? No. They LIE to catch the lawless. That's how it's done.



> after the second no it is corruption by the law enforcement agency. that the woman used "an emergency" claim to entrap a lawful citizen now becomes a much more serious matter.


Said earlier that the emergency was probably not enough perps to fill up the jail van or deploy the tow trucks on standby. Again, they can LIE in any case to catch perps.


> i am going to be nice to you scrubadub and assume you have no formal education and therefore you do not have the skill set of discernment to adequately evaluate this matter. that said the people over seeing this entrapment need some type of punishment and the one that actually used the claim of "an emergency" to violate this citizen's rights needs to be fired.


Personal disparaging remarks are worthless and won't get any perp off the hook.

If you read the thread you'll also find a nice link to what sting actions can LEGALLY DO. I'd suggest you missed it.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Jeff Fliegler said:


> I tried reaching out to Uber again and they said Fat chance. I wonder why they are helping some people and not others?


You'll be lucky to stay active with them after informing them you tried to illegally street hail.


----------



## Rideshare Patriot

scrurbscrud said:


> Uh, no, it's not. A sting hooker can drop price to entice the perp til the perp violates the law. A sting street hail pax can do conversely for the same reason.
> 
> *The police are allowed to LIE. It's entirely legal.* Did the sting prostitute intend to sack the perp for money? No. Did the sting street hail pax intend to be driven for more money? No. They LIE to catch the lawless. That's how it's done.
> 
> Said earlier that the emergency was probably not enough perps to fill up the jail van or deploy the tow trucks on standby. Again, they can LIE in any case to catch perps.
> 
> Personal disparaging remarks are worthless and won't get any perp off the hook.
> 
> If you read the thread you'll also find a nice link to what sting actions can LEGALLY DO. I'd suggest you missed it.


i never implied that the police can not lie.... but what they can not do is induce someone to commit the crime that had no intentions to do so in the first place. in this scenario, the citizen told law enforcement NO twice and only agreed to help out a woman that claimed to have an emergency. this is an entrapment NO NO from law school 101.

in fact.... i can't recall a more blatant case of entrapment in recent memory. does that mean a jury will agree? no but delorean won his case on a much less blatant cause.

that your analogy was so inappropriate gives me even more confidence in my stance. no offense scrubadub but this just isn't your forte. that said, i bet you are a great driver though... kudos.


----------



## Rideshare Patriot

scrurbscrud said:


> You'll be lucky to stay active with them after informing them you tried to illegally street hail.


i hope they have the discernment to realize the obvious entrapment... he said no twice and then was induced by the false claim of an emergency. any fool could grasp this dynamic.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Rideshare Patriot said:


> i never implied that the police can not lie.... but what they can not do is induce someone to commit the crime that had no intentions to do so in the first place. in this scenario, the citizen told law enforcement NO twice and only agreed to help out a woman that claimed to have an emergency. this is an entrapment NO NO from law school 101.


Unlikely. When lying is acceptable what lie isn't acceptable?


> in fact.... i can't recall a more blatant case of entrapment in recent memory. does that mean a jury will agree? no but delorean won his case on a much less blatant cause.


We all know that if a perp has enough money they can probably extract themselves from any legal issue. That's how the system really works it's best.


> that your analogy was so inappropriate gives me even more confidence in my stance. no offense scrubadub but this just isn't your forte. that said, i bet you are a great driver though... kudos.


Your advice then is to have the driver spend $25-40 grand in attorney fees to make a case for entrapment?

LOL with that angle.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Rideshare Patriot said:


> i hope they have the discernment to realize the obvious entrapment... he said no twice and then was induced by the false claim of an emergency. any fool could grasp this dynamic.


Here's a nice link to getting a street minor education in 'entrapment.'


The 'it was the cops idea' defense, in this case, an emergency, doesn't hold.


----------



## Bart McCoy

scrurbscrud said:


> Here's a nice link to getting a street minor education in 'entrapment.'
> 
> 
> The 'it was the cops idea' defense, in this case, an emergency, doesn't hold.


nobody is going to read that 2.3million word cartoon column
but you make it seem that since police can lie, that's theres no such thing as entrapment
clearly there is though...


----------



## scrurbscrud

Bart McCoy said:


> nobody is going to read that *2.3million word* cartoon column
> but you make it seem that since police can lie, that's theres no such thing as entrapment
> clearly there is though...


Nice exaggeration Bart. Certainly wouldn't want you to read any short summary of facts with entertaining drawings that are pertinent to doing your job now would we?

Entrapment seldom works as a defense in a good sting setup. This case was good in that the emergency claim was a great lie. The driver could have

A. Just continued to say no.

B. Drove without charging money and he may not have gotten busted.


----------



## Bart McCoy

scrurbscrud said:


> Nice exaggeration Bart. Certainly wouldn't want you to read any short summary of facts with entertaining drawings that are pertinent to doing your job now would we?
> 
> Entrapment seldom works in a good sting setup. This case was good in that the emergency claim was a great lie. The driver could have
> 
> A. Just continued to say no.


According to the OP's statement, he did say no. "no" as opposed to "yes" or "sure" shows he had no intent to do it.
After the cop pressed him out, with repeated lies, THEN the OP decided to do it.
So at that point, go back and define "entrapment".....
Its just not so cut and clear as you deem it.
It would make for a decent trial for case of entrapment


----------



## Rideshare Patriot

scrurbscrud said:


> Unlikely. When lying is acceptable what lie isn't acceptable?
> 
> We all know that if a perp has enough money they can probably extract themselves from any legal issue. That's how the system really works it's best.
> 
> Your advice then is to have the driver spend $25-40 grand in attorney fees to make a case for entrapment?
> 
> LOL with that angle.


actually a decent post scrubby. a lie inducing someone to commit an unlawful act that they otherwise would not engage in... is a "bad lie." .... i used discernment in this case and i am very confident in my assessment. what if the woman indeed had an emergency? by definition that would be time sensitive. what if it were my family member hoping someone would help her and they said "NO.... its unlawful" and then she suffered ? how would i feel?

why don't you call 911 and make up a fake emergency and see how these officials respond? good luck there. (not really.. don't do that it is stupid)

i actually would have no problems with the sting if they had followed legal protocol and ceased after the first NO... maybe even the second NO. but to induce this driver with a false emergency claim makes me angry and to know who is behind it and their agenda is to keep their industries' corrupt profits defended really raises my blood pressure.

as a true american it baffles me why anyone would side with the corrupt filth that executes these illegal actions. (became illegal when flagrant inducing was employed)


----------



## scrurbscrud

Bart McCoy said:


> According to the OP's statement, he did say no. Which say he had no intent to do it.


He did until the money was right. The minute he agreed for $20, down went Frasier.



> After the cop pressing him out, repeated lies, then the OP decided to do it.
> So at that point, go back and define "entrapment".....


If you bother to inform yourself about stings, the police can:

A. LIE
and
B. Break the law themselves


----------



## Rideshare Patriot

p.s. scrubby.

i never told the driver what to do. i did not make a recommendation for him to hire an attorney and try to fight these crooks. nor did i advise him not to.


----------



## Rideshare Patriot

scrurbscrud said:


> He did until the money was right. The minute he agreed for $20, down went Frasier.
> 
> If you bother to inform yourself about stings, the police can:
> 
> A. LIE
> and
> B. Break the law themselves


cops can not legally break the laws themselves. yes, they can lie.. no one has said they can't... why keep making that point when it does not support your claim? if you are trying to win your argument, then making a point that is not congruent does not help... do you not get that? this really is easy... come on.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Rideshare Patriot said:


> p.s. scrubby.
> 
> i never told the driver what to do. i did not make a recommendation for him to hire an attorney and try to fight these crooks. nor did i advise him not to.


That's part of the problem with your advice. One can claim entrapment but to prove it costs buku bucks. Therefore it's quite impractical for the common perp. Justice is bought by those who can pay for it.

Everyone else should hope for a reduced plea out of monetary practicality.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Rideshare Patriot said:


> cops can not legally break the laws themselves. yes, they can lie.. no one has said they can't... why keep making that point when it does not support your claim? if you are trying to win your argument, then making a point that has nothing that is not congruent does not help... do you not get that? this really is easy... come on.


Yes, the police CAN break the law themselves to catch criminals. Go read the article previously attached.

An undercover officer in a drug sting can:
A. Illegally posses drugs
B. Illegally use drugs
C. Illegally attempt to sell drugs
D. LIE


----------



## Rideshare Patriot

scrurbscrud said:


> Here's a nice link to getting a street minor education in 'entrapment.'
> 
> The 'it was the cops idea' defense, in this case, an emergency, doesn't hold.


LOL @ the cartoon scrubby is using. i thought maybe you might cite a case. too funny... a cartoon. why do i even bother?


----------



## scrurbscrud

Rideshare Patriot said:


> LOL @ the cartoon scrubby is using. i thought maybe you might cite a case. too funny... a cartoon. why do i even bother?


Well, you kind of have to be able to read the captions in the cartoon to get the points.


----------



## Rideshare Patriot

scrurbscrud said:


> That's part of the problem with your advice. One can claim entrapment but to prove it costs buku bucks. Therefore it's quite impractical for the common perp. Justice is bought by those who can pay for it.
> 
> Everyone else should hope for a reduced plea out of monetary practicality.


my advice? did i stutter? please show me where i gave the "driver" advice on what to do? why are you making this up? please do not put words in my mouth.


----------



## Rideshare Patriot

scrurbscrud said:


> That's part of the problem with your advice. One can claim entrapment but to prove it costs buku bucks. Therefore it's quite impractical for the common perp. Justice is bought by those who can pay for it.
> 
> Everyone else should hope for a reduced plea out of monetary practicality.


do you not even grasp that by default you are now agreeing with me to a certain extent? LOL

where do you people come from?


----------



## Bart McCoy

scrurbscrud said:


> That's part of the problem with your advice. One can claim entrapment but to prove it costs buku bucks.


why does it cost buku bucks? please explain that. So even if a case if pure entrapment, its gonna cost the defendant 2.3mil to set himself free? I dont get it



Rideshare Patriot said:


> LOL @ the cartoon scrubby is using. i thought maybe you might cite a case. too funny... a cartoon. why do i even bother?


see


----------



## scrurbscrud

Rideshare Patriot said:


> do you not even grasp that by default you are now agreeing with me to a certain extent? LOL
> 
> where do you people come from?


You started out by screaming entrapment. I pointed out the flaw in your argument. Prove it by paying big money to an attorney.

If you get it now and we agree, great, or big deal.

In cases where perps do decide to spend the big bucks to get their justice the final deals are more often settled not on a basis of guilt or innocence, but by both parties not wanting to piss any more money or time away in court.


----------



## Rideshare Patriot

scrurbscrud said:


> Yes, the police CAN break the law themselves to catch criminals. Go read the article previously attached.
> 
> An undercover officer in a drug sting can:
> A. Illegally posses drugs
> B. Illegally use drugs
> C. Illegally attempt to sell drugs
> D. LIE


i know this is semantics but since our topic is legality then semantics are relative. what i carefully typed previously is that cops can't break the law legally. a cop can legally use drugs during a sting operation therefore he is not acting illegally.

lets make this simple... can a cop use illegal drugs during a sting. yes... is it legal for him to do so? yes. therefore they are not legally breaking the law.

can a cop commit murder? no. can a cop kill someone legally? yes


----------



## scrurbscrud

Bart McCoy said:


> why does it cost buku bucks? please explain that. So even if a case if pure entrapment, its gonna cost the defendant 2.3mil to set himself free? I dont get it see


If the perp can prove they are incapable of paying for their defense, a public defender can be assigned. That's a whole nother can of worms.

If you've ever been involved in a real legal case with a real attorney you'd quickly find out the real cost of 'justice in court.'

I've paid my dues in understanding practical justice and money.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Rideshare Patriot said:


> i know this is semantics but since our topic is legality then semantics are relative. what i carefully typed previously is that cops can't break the law legally. a cop can legally use drugs during a sting operation therefore he is not acting illegally.
> 
> lets make this simple... can a cop use illegal drugs during a sting. yes... is it legal for him to do so? yes. therefore they are not legally breaking the law.
> 
> can a cop commit murder? no. can a cop kill someone legally? yes


Obviously there are limits in what laws the cops can break. So what?

Do you really think that sting ops go without legal advice from the DA?

The general point is that cops can 'legally' break the law. So yeah, semantics.

lol


----------



## Bart McCoy

scrurbscrud said:


> If the perp can prove they are incapable of paying for their defense, a public defender can be assigned..


so what exactly are you saying? if you get a public defender, you have 0% chancing of winning your case?
it all depends on the individual case. Obviously some are harder to win(lack of evidence) and some easier(abundance of evidence to prove innocent or guilty).

what if someone represented theirself in court instead of paying mega bucks? I guess using your scale, a perp has -25% chance if winning their case? smh


----------



## Bart McCoy

scrurbscrud said:


> Obviously there are limits in what laws the cops can break. So what?
> 
> Do you really think that sting ops go without legal advice from the DA?


they may very well do, but so what. Are you saying they get legal advice so that all their charges end up sticking? that all perps go to jail, just because "they dint go without legal advice"?
come on now....

which is all im saying in this case: it simply isnt clear cut he's guilty just because at some point he accepted to do the ride for money


----------



## Rideshare Patriot

scrurbscrud said:


> You started out by screaming entrapment. I pointed out the flaw in your argument. Prove it by paying big money to an attorney.
> 
> If you get it now and we agree, great, or big deal.
> 
> In cases where perps do decide to spend the big bucks to get their justice the final deals are more often settled not on a basis of guilt or innocence, but by both parties not wanting to piss any more money or time away in court.


LOL... so if the judge is in on the corruption and finds him guilty then the entrapment defense had no merits? that's not logical. you never pointed out a flaw in my argument. and no.. i do not agree with you for a nanosecond.

and to repeat myself from earlier, i have yet to offer the driver a strategy on how he should navigate through this corruption.

lastly, perps paying big bucks and winning has nothing to do with the merits of the entrapment defense.

what you are now saying by default is... yes, it is entrapment but the way the system works he needs to just go along to get along. sort of how the mafia works huh? you support shakedowns huh?


----------



## scrurbscrud

Bart McCoy said:


> so what exactly are you saying? if you get a public defender, you have 0% chancing of winning your case?
> it all depends on the individual case. Obviously some are harder to win(lack of evidence) and some easier(abundance of evidence to prove innocent or guilty).
> 
> what if someone represented theirself in court instead of paying mega bucks? I guess using your scale, a perp has -25% chance if winning their case? smh


Most perps who elect to go the whole nine yards in legal cases face two options.

Pay out the ass in the hope their defense will hold. (no matter how impractical that is monetarily)

OR

For going the above route, if they loose, they will more than likely face paying the MAXIMUM PENALTY if they wasted everyone's time in doing so.


----------



## Actionjax

Hey why not just go here you bunch of want to be lawyers.

http://www.expertlaw.com/forums/

Go ask them and get back to us.


----------



## Rideshare Patriot

scrurbscrud said:


> If the perp can prove they are incapable of paying for their defense, a public defender can be assigned. That's a whole nother can of worms.
> 
> If you've ever been involved in a real legal case with a real attorney you'd quickly find out the real cost of 'justice in court.'
> 
> I've paid my dues in understanding practical justice and money.


i've pissed off a few attorneys this past yr and each time it was a great benefit to me and i got the justice/outcome i sought. granted i was somewhat fortunate but i'm not like you. never really been a big ass kisser if i have right on my side. but hey.. to each their own.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Rideshare Patriot said:


> LOL... so if the judge is in on the corruption and finds him guilty then the entrapment defense had no merits? that's not logical. you never pointed out a flaw in my argument. and no.. i do not agree with you for a nanosecond.


If the judge is corrupt? lol

Why don't we pepper in some more nonsense to the equations.


> and to repeat myself from earlier, i have yet to offer the driver a strategy on how he should navigate through this corruption.


He's after the perp fact now. His best option is to hope for a reduced plea and move on.


> lastly, perps paying big bucks and winning has nothing to do with the merits of the entrapment defense.


Guess it all depends on how much merit you put in to knowing that there are good attorneys and not so good. Good money buys good attorneys, generally speaking. How do you think rich people skate by being lawless? They really do buy their way out through the system.


> what you are now saying by default is... yes, it is entrapment but the way the system works he needs to just go along to get along. sort of how the mafia works huh? you support shakedowns huh?


No, it's not entrapment. The driver's option of just saying NO no matter how many times that option came was still his option.

The instant he agreed to a fare for cash, he perped. Reasons notwithstanding.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Rideshare Patriot said:


> i've pissed off a few attorneys this past yr and each time it was a great benefit to me and i got the justice/outcome i sought. granted i was somewhat fortunate but i'm not like you. never really been a big ass kisser if i have right on my side. but hey.. to each their own.


Riiight.

Anyone who has set foot in a court room knows the real cost of these ventures. Right or wrong can kiss my ass when it comes to law. The judge can pull any determination out of his legal ass. And a jury can do likewise.


----------



## Rideshare Patriot

Actionjax said:


> Hey why not just go here you bunch of want to be lawyers.
> 
> Go ask them and get back to us.


ummm.. you do understand this whole thread is about a law right? smfh


----------



## scrurbscrud

Rideshare Patriot said:


> ummm.. you do understand this whole thread is about a law right? smfh


Yeah. Street hails for TNC drivers are illegal and in a sting operation will bring penalties.

Pretty simple.

It's water over the dam for the perp at this point.


----------



## Rideshare Patriot

scrurbscrud said:


> If the judge is corrupt? lol
> 
> No, it's not entrapment. The driver's option of just saying NO no matter how many times that option came was still his option.
> 
> The instant he agreed to a fare for cash, he perped. Reasons notwithstanding.


do you not understand the definition of entrapment? the moment he said no... and the woman induced him it was by definition technically entrapment. that this happened twice shows an agenda on the side of law enforcement. they are no longer serving the public good but are now wasting taxpayer dollars in order to satisfy an ulterior agenda. that they stooped to claiming an emergency after he REFUSED TWICE, to induce him to skirt the law is blatant entrapment and those responsible are now the law breakers.


----------



## Rideshare Patriot

scrurbscrud said:


> Yeah. Street hails for TNC drivers are illegal and in a sting operation will bring penalties.
> 
> Pretty simple.
> 
> It's water over the dam for the perp at this point.


making this claim void of context is disingenuous and lends credibility to your opponent.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Rideshare Patriot said:


> do you not understand the definition of entrapment? the moment he said no... and the woman induced him it was by definition technically entrapment. that this happened twice shows an agenda on the side of law enforcement. they are no longer serving the public good but are now wasting taxpayer dollars in order to satisfy an ulterior agenda. that they stooped to claiming an emergency after he REFUSED TWICE, to induce him to skirt the law is blatant entrapment and those responsible are now the law breakers.


All speculation on your part until proven in court by paying money and time to prove it.

A perp can say no to a sting hooker all the day long. Even a hooker with an emergency. The instant the perp sez yes, he's gonna get busted.


----------



## Rideshare Patriot

scrurbscrud said:


> Riiight.
> 
> Anyone who has set foot in a court room knows the real cost of these ventures. Right or wrong can kiss my ass when it comes to law. The judge can pull any determination out of his legal ass. And a jury can do likewise.


unfortunately many americans are too apathetic to care about right and wrong and to realize that juries rightfully can decide on the merit of the laws themselves and exercise jury nullification when appropriate.

but again... i have yet to offer a strategy on how the driver should move forward. i know for myself i have been fortunate to stand up for my rights and have enjoyed great results.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Rideshare Patriot said:


> making this claim void of context is disingenuous and lends credibility to your opponent.


I don't have an opponent. The guy got busted. Simple as that.

Neither of us can prove anything, least of all having truthful facts about the sting. They are only reported by the driver. We have no way of determining the truth of anything, legally speaking. They are only opinions.

If your claim is entrapment, it's still just your opinion. Fact is though, if the guy did get busted then it's his burden to prove entrapment. Your or my opinions about the legality or not are entirely irrelevant.

We both seem to agree that a plea to a lesser charge, if available, would be the practical option from a monetary perspective.

So move on.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Rideshare Patriot said:


> unfortunately many americans are too apathetic to care about right and wrong and to realize that juries rightfully can decide on the merit of the laws themselves and exercise jury nullification when appropriate.
> 
> but again... i have yet to offer a strategy on how the driver should move forward. i know for myself i have been fortunate to stand up for my rights and have enjoyed great results.


Patriot blow.

Any half wit knows that to challenge a lawbreaking episode requires money and time.

How many patriots get hauled to jail screaming about their rights? Most of them.

They get to know their real rights when they have to pay to prove it.


----------



## Rideshare Patriot

scrurbscrud said:


> All speculation on your part until proven in court by paying money and time to prove it.
> 
> A perp can say no to a sting hooker all the day long. Even a hooker with an emergency. The instant the perp sez yes, he's gonna get busted.


see... you are not logical. there is no emergency where the "perp" must engage in "paid for" sex. that you don't see this makes me feel foolish for engaging you in a debate.


----------



## Rideshare Patriot

scrurbscrud said:


> Riiight.
> 
> Anyone who has set foot in a court room knows the real cost of these ventures. Right or wrong can kiss my ass when it comes to law. The judge can pull any determination out of his legal ass. And a jury can do likewise.


again, you are now opining about outcomes and strategies.... which has zero to do with my position on the merit of the entrapment defense.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Rideshare Patriot said:


> see... you are not logical. there is no emergency where the "perp" must engage in "paid for" sex. that you don't see this makes me feel foolish for engaging you in a debate.


The only foolish thing is you thinking this is some kind of debate.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Rideshare Patriot said:


> again, you are now opining about outcomes and strategies.... which has zero to do with my position on the merit of the entrapment defense.


If you think you're right go get busted and then pay to prove it.

Otherwise it's pointless speculation.


----------



## Rideshare Patriot

scrurbscrud said:


> I don't have an opponent. The guy got busted. Simple as that.
> 
> Neither of us can prove anything, least of all having truthful facts about the sting. They are only reported by the driver. We have no way of determining the truth of anything, legally speaking. They are only opinions.
> 
> If your claim is entrapment, it's still just your opinion. Fact is though, if the guy did get busted then it's his burden to prove entrapment. Your or my opinions about the legality or not are entirely irrelevant.
> 
> We both seem to agree that a plea to a lesser charge, if available, would be the practical option from a monetary perspective.
> 
> So move on.


yet you commented on my first post to this thread where i noted "if we take the story at face value." LOL... i'm glad you can drive because you could never be a lawyer.


----------



## Rideshare Patriot

scrurbscrud said:


> If you think you're right go get busted and then pay to prove it.
> 
> Otherwise it's pointless speculation.


if i knowingly "got busted" then the entrapment defense would not be applicable .....defeating the whole purpose. smfh


----------



## scrurbscrud

Rideshare Patriot said:


> yet you commented on my first post to this thread where i noted "if we take the story at face value." LOL... i'm glad you can drive because you could never be a lawyer.


IF's are all speculation here.

I ain't crooked enough to be a lawyer in any case.

As to your patriot rights, I could direct you to more than one 'patriot' buddy of mine who thought they didn't have to pay the IRS. They all found out just how deep and strong their rights were when their financial lives were destroyed by the government and were facing jail time. Guess what they gave up in a hurry? Their DELUSIONS.

I know my way around the patriot fields. They are delusional on a practical scale when their rights come face to face with monetary reality.


----------



## Rideshare Patriot

scrurbscrud said:


> IF's are all speculation here.
> 
> I ain't crooked enough to be a lawyer in any case.
> 
> As to your patriot rights, I could direct you to more than one 'patriot' buddy of mine who thought they didn't have to pay the IRS. They all found out just how deep and strong their rights were when their financial lives were destroyed by the government and were facing jail time. Guess what they gave up in a hurry? Their DELUSIONS.
> 
> I know my way around the patriot fields. They are delusional on a practical scale when their rights come face to face with monetary reality.


i know all about the irs and what can happen. i have never told anyone to not pay the taxes they owe. i don't see how that has anything to do with the merit of the entrapment defense? you are all over the place now.


----------



## Actionjax

<--------Eating his popcorn watching Judge Judy


----------



## scrurbscrud

Rideshare Patriot said:


> i know all about the irs and what can happen. i have never told anyone to not pay the taxes they owe. i don't see how that has anything to do with the merit of the entrapment defense? you are all over the place now.


Drawing the correlation for you between declaring 'entrapment' and actually having to pay to prove it.

The burden to pay to prove it is not upon either of us. We engage entirely in speculation unless proven otherwise.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Actionjax said:


> <--------Eating his popcorn watching Judge Judy


People who scream about legal rights are generally loud mouths who never had to meet financial reality. And most couldn't pay for their legal rights if they had to.

Pointless drivel.


----------



## Actionjax

scrurbscrud said:


> People who scream about legal rights are generally loud mouths who never had to meet financial reality. And most couldn't pay for their legal rights if they had to.
> 
> Pointless drivel.


Hey all I know if I was a lawyer I would take both your money.

But I agree. Go to court and try and plea it down. They are not after the 1 timers doing Uber. They are after the habitual Cash grabbers and in their books they got you once on record. You do it again you are screwed big time. The key is they want that first record noted.

As for entrapment or not, well can't say it was or wasn't, I'm not a lawyer and we only se one side of the story. Cops know the laws and even if they abuse that you are required to prove against the charge. For them it's in their best interest to take a plea if they were in the wrong or the whole operation is in jeopardy and everyone can go free.

Either way the rules were broken. End of debate. You want to try and push the how it was obtained, you will need a lawyer and it's up to you to prove it. And a officer's testimony holds more weight when it is a he said she said argument. Because the officer has no gain in entrapping you. There is no personal motivation.

Same thing happens when fighting speeding tickets. And I have fought many. I need to find technical glitches to get off. Going against the officers testimony always ends up a loose for me. I have learned my lesson on that the hard way long time ago.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Here the officers do have personal gain at stake in fulfilling arrest quotas, obtaining fines connected to keeping their yobs. 

Unfortunate, but true. NYC is facing a lawsuit currently because they dished out personal retribution to a cop who publicly *****ed about cop quota fulfillment.


----------



## Rideshare Patriot

scrurbscrud said:


> Drawing the correlation for you between declaring 'entrapment' and actually having to pay to prove it.
> 
> The burden to pay to prove it is not upon either of us. We engage entirely in speculation unless proven otherwise.


you still don't get that i have not offered my opinion on the best way for the driver to navigate his case? it doesn't mean i don't have an opinion on the best strategy.

i have noticed some journalists on these threads asking for people to message them. it may not be how i would approach this case, but if the driver reached out to them to expose this illegally carried out sting, i would not oppose that action. but again..... I AM NOT OFFERING ANYONE ADVICE!!!!! geezzzzzzzzz.... smfh.


----------



## Rideshare Patriot

scrurbscrud said:


> Drawing the correlation for you between declaring 'entrapment' and actually having to pay to prove it.
> 
> The burden to pay to prove it is not upon either of us. We engage entirely in speculation unless proven otherwise.


again... not once previously did i offer a strategy or an opinion on how to navigate his legal course of action save one recent post. smfh


----------



## scrurbscrud

Claiming entrapment and paying to prove it are two entirely different animals.


----------



## Rideshare Patriot

scrurbscrud said:


> Claiming entrapment and paying to prove it are two entirely different animals.


great... and the sky is blue sometimes. what now? your point, mr obvious?


----------



## scrurbscrud

Rideshare Patriot said:


> great... and the sky is blue sometimes. what now? your point, mr obvious?


My point is that the claim of entrapment is worthless drivel.


----------



## Rideshare Patriot

scrurbscrud said:


> My point is that the claim of entrapment is worthless drivel.


actually you said this case is not entrapment.


----------



## Actionjax

Rideshare Patriot said:


> great... and the sky is blue sometimes. what now? your point, mr obvious?


The sky is blue outside my office.  Does that help?


----------



## scrurbscrud

Rideshare Patriot said:


> actually you said this case is not entrapment.


Couldn't tell you. Unlikely is my view, but unproven in any case. Any sting would logically not setup on entrapment.


----------



## scrurbscrud

I also thought it was interesting in a link to another thread here were a prior jurist pointed out that there were no actual video or audio recordings to go on for the jury in a driver contested sting op. And the jury exonerated the driver.


----------



## Rideshare Patriot

scrurbscrud said:


> I also thought it was interesting in a link to another thread here were a prior jurist pointed out that there were no actual video or audio recordings to go on for the jury in a driver contested sting op. And the jury exonerated the driver.


the driver has a right to face his accuser in court and a jury trial. he also has a right to all evidence before the case begins. my guess is that the undercover "agent" that claimed an emergency, if put on the stand under oath, would probably lie. if a judge decides the case... he/she usually sides with the state/county/city. (a conflict of interest by the way) a jury on the other hand might see through it.

if the judge and agency realize a journalist may report on the case they might be a little more careful. if i had a large financial interest in a tnc and this was my driver, i would finance legal representation in this matter. corporations bring in revenues for local businesses and citizens.... they do not like the appearance of boss hog shakedowns.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Rideshare Patriot said:


> the driver has a right to face his accuser in court and a jury trial. he also has a right to all evidence before the case begins. my guess is that the undercover "agent" that claimed an emergency, if put on the stand under oath, would probably lie. if a judge decides the case... he/she usually sides with the state/county/city. (a conflict of interest by the way) a jury on the other hand might see through it.
> 
> if the judge and agency realize a journalist may report on the case they might be a little more careful. if i had a large financial interest in a tnc and this was my driver, i would finance legal representation in this matter. corporations bring in revenues for local businesses and citizens.... they do not like the appearance of boss hog shakedowns.


Uber funding legal costs for illegal street hails by their drivers? What universe do you live in?


----------



## uberThere

Jeff Fliegler said:


> I tried reaching out to Uber again and they said Fat chance. I wonder why they are helping some people and not others?


I just heard that Uber wants to create a million jobs for women world-wide within 10 years. I guess you just had the wrong chromosome.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

There is a big chance cop knows he pushed the limit
He may not even file the case it's happened many times before he may try to convince driver to just pay the fine
I thing this absolutely winnable in court


----------



## 20yearsdriving

refused the pick up , invoked emergency = overrides all other matters = exempt from prosecution because emergency situation


----------



## Rideshare Patriot

scrurbscrud said:


> Uber funding legal costs for illegal street hails by their drivers? What universe do you live in?


im losing my patience with you. they would be fighting entrapment not street hails.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Rideshare Patriot said:


> im losing my patience with you. they would be fighting entrapment not street hails.


Easy to say when you don't have to pay for the attorney, huh?


----------



## UberLyftOutLaw

Sir.. you are more than an UberLyft Outlaw..


----------



## Rideshare Patriot

scrurbscrud said:


> Easy to say when you don't have to pay for the attorney, huh?


there you go again not considering context. i said, "if i had a large financial interest in a tnc and this was my driver, i would finance legal representation in this matter." the gains i would benefit from these idiots thinking twice about illegal entrapment would justify the very small legal investment to defend my drivers (again, if i had a large financial interest in said tnc).

but honestly? a lawyer for this case is very small potatoes. please never ever quit driving for a living scrubby.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Rideshare Patriot said:


> there you go again not considering context. i said, "if i had a large financial interest in a tnc and this was my driver, i would finance legal representation in this matter." the gains i would benefit from these idiots thinking twice about illegal entrapment would justify the very small legal investment to defend my drivers (again, if i had a large financial interest in said tnc).
> 
> but honestly? *a lawyer for this case is very small potatoes*. please never ever quit driving for a living scrubby.


You can always prove you're right by getting busted for the same offense and paying to prove you're right.

I will only laugh at the ignorance expressed in bold.


----------



## Rideshare Patriot

scrurbscrud said:


> You can always prove you're right by getting busted for the same offense and paying to prove you're right.
> 
> I will only laugh at the ignorance expressed in bold.


i can't intentionally get busted for this offense and then claim entrapment.... why can you not grasp that logically? re: your next silliness, if i had a large financial interest in a tnc by comparison.. the cost to send a lawyer to his case would be low, relatively speaking.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Rideshare Patriot said:


> i can't intentionally get busted for this offense and then claim entrapment.... why can you not grasp that logically? re: your next silliness, if i had a large financial interest in a tnc by comparison.. the cost to send a lawyer to his case would be low, relatively speaking.


Why not? You claim it's entrapment you should have nothing to fear.

As to low attorney cost you have my sympathy for a non-experienced remark.


----------



## Bart McCoy

scrurbscrud said:


> Nice exaggeration Bart. Certainly wouldn't want you to read any short summary of facts with entertaining drawings that are pertinent to doing your job now would we?d.


I glanced at the "short" summary of facts, which is, one web page the lenght of 18 football fields
but looking at this thing you referenced, it proves my case when i said he replied no, then said yes to do the crime later
Scroll down about 493yards on that page, and read the Francine and Gleen episode. Its a nice example where she said NO at first, then he made up an emergency excuse (that somebody would die if she didnt do it) that she then said yes. And this page you referred to says THAT would be considered entrapment, but yet you dont vouch for entrapment per the OP.

you got some explaining to do buddy


----------



## Rideshare Patriot

scrurbscrud said:


> Why not? You claim it's entrapment you should have nothing to fear.
> 
> As to low attorney cost you have my sympathy for a non-experienced remark.


ok... real slow for scrub-a-dub: if i intentionally executed an illegal street hail then i would already be guilty and could not use the entrapment defense because I AM ALREADY FRKN GUILTY!!! LOL LOL LOL .... are you that dense man?

regarding the attorney's fees.... lets see... this is what? a misdemeanor? if it were myself i could argue the case on my own. but lets say i want a lawyer there... this isnt a murder trial... how many hours billed? again... the context is that "i have a large interest in a tnc" so i am loaded. i shop around and get a lawyer for 300 an hr and he bills me for how many hours? i'm not asking him to research the case for 2 months. for a lawyer this is an extremely small and easy case to prepare for.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Rideshare Patriot said:


> regarding the attorney's fees.... lets see... this is what? a misdemeanor? if it were myself i could argue the case on my own. but lets say i want a lawyer there... this isnt a murder trial... how many hours billed? again... the context is that "i have a large interest in a tnc" so i am loaded. i shop around and get a lawyer for 300 an hr and he bills me for how many hours? i'm not asking him to research the case for 2 months. for a lawyer this is an extremely small and easy case to prepare for.


Same deal. Prove it. Your assuming no trial if you say it's cheap. Trial means multiple trips to the courthouse, jury selection, meetings with client, prep, etc. etc. FAR from 'cheap' by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## uberThere

Rideshare Patriot said:


> actually a decent post scrubby. a lie inducing someone to commit an unlawful act that they otherwise would not engage in... is a "bad lie." .... i used discernment in this case and i am very confident in my assessment. what if the woman indeed had an emergency? by definition that would be time sensitive. what if it were my family member hoping someone would help her and they said "NO.... its unlawful" and then she suffered ? how would i feel?
> 
> why don't you call 911 and make up a fake emergency and see how these officials respond? good luck there. (not really.. don't do that it is stupid)
> 
> i actually would have no problems with the sting if they had followed legal protocol and ceased after the first NO... maybe even the second NO. but to induce this driver with a false emergency claim makes me angry and to know who is behind it and their agenda is to keep their industries' corrupt profits defended really raises my blood pressure.
> 
> as a true american it baffles me why anyone would side with the corrupt filth that executes these illegal actions. (became illegal when flagrant inducing was employed)


Please tell me you aren't a lawyer.


----------



## Rideshare Patriot

scrurbscrud said:


> Same deal. Prove it. Your assuming no trial if you say it's cheap. Trial means multiple trips to the courthouse, jury selection, meetings with client, prep, etc. etc. FAR from 'cheap' by any stretch of the imagination.


depends on what i choose... but you are missing the point. real slow for scrub-a-dub AGAIN!!! context: i have a large financial position in a tnc. the legal fees would be small potatoes relatively speaking. (meaning compared to other more important drawn out cases) please tell me you are acting... no one can be this dense.


----------



## Rideshare Patriot

uberThere said:


> Please tell me you aren't a lawyer.


instead of just a blanket statement, please explain my error. i won't hold my breath waiting.


----------



## uberThere

Rideshare Patriot said:


> cops can not legally break the laws themselves. yes, they can lie.. no one has said they can't... why keep making that point when it does not support your claim? if you are trying to win your argument, then making a point that is not congruent does not help... do you not get that? this really is easy... come on.


At least this definitely proves that you may be a street-corner lawyer, you aren't an attorney. 
Cop break the law all the time, ever been nailed for speeding?


----------



## uberThere

Rideshare Patriot said:


> instead of just a blanket statement, please explain my error. i won't hold my breath waiting.


A simple yes, or no would suffice.


----------



## Rideshare Patriot

uberThere said:


> At least this definitely proves that you may be a street-corner lawyer, you aren't an attorney.
> Cop break the law all the time, ever been nailed for speeding?


i said cops can't legally break the law. if they speed while on duty in pursuit or on a call... THIS IS LEGAL!!! just as if an undercover cop takes drugs in order not to break his cover... then he is legally allowed to do so. he can not go home and snort coke .. that would be illegal and even though he is a cop he can not break this law even if he snorted coke as an under cover agent 12 hours previously.

but lets get back to this case, the undercover agent could lie up until the point she INDUCED the driver to break the law claiming a false emergency, this is entrapment. in fact.. it is TEXT BOOK ENTRAPMENT. it doesn't serve the public interest in any way whatsoever. it is a thinly veiled action designed to raise revenue and satisfy embedded interests.


----------



## Rideshare Patriot

uberThere said:


> A simple yes, or no would suffice.


coming from someone that is seriously struggling to put two sentences together, i think i might pass on answering your question about my personal information. smfh


----------



## uberThere

Actionjax said:


> Hey why not just go here you bunch of want to be lawyers.
> 
> http://www.expertlaw.com/forums/
> 
> Go ask them and get back to us.


Because they'd be pretty quickly picked apart.


----------



## gaj

scrurbscrud said:


> Same deal. Prove it. Your assuming no trial if you say it's cheap. Trial means multiple trips to the courthouse, jury selection, meetings with client, prep, etc. etc. FAR from 'cheap' by any stretch of the imagination.


Various sources state that at least 90% of cases never to go trial.
Get a lawyer, fight the case, get the charges dismissed or reduced.

There are lawyers that work simple cases like this for a flat rate. Most will even do a free consultation to determine if the case is worth taking/fighting/etc...

Think about it... if the DA gets a "van full of people" who plead guilty/pay the fines/etc and one guy who has a lawyer show up to defend him, how much time are they going to want to take to fight the one guy?

g


----------



## Rideshare Patriot

uberThere said:


> Because they'd be pretty quickly picked apart.


as if you could discern the difference.


----------



## scrurbscrud

gaj said:


> Various sources state that at least 90% of cases never to go trial.
> Get a lawyer, fight the case, get the charges dismissed or reduced.
> 
> There are *lawyers *that *work* simple cases like this* for a flat rate*. Most will even do a free consultation to determine if the case is worth taking/fighting/etc...


heh heh. *That's the last lawyer to trust.*

Assured complications end up with open ended customer checkbooks for additional Attorney fees.


----------



## Rideshare Patriot

gaj said:


> Various sources state that at least 90% of cases never to go trial.
> Get a lawyer, fight the case, get the charges dismissed or reduced.
> 
> There are lawyers that work simple cases like this for a flat rate. Most will even do a free consultation to determine if the case is worth taking/fighting/etc...
> 
> Think about it... if the DA gets a "van full of people" who plead guilty/pay the fines/etc and one guy who has a lawyer show up to defend him, how much time are they going to want to take to fight the one guy?
> 
> g


not to mention.. the driver already knows worst case scenario... this isn't a murder trial. there is no risk of serving years in prison. LOL but ole scrubby thinks this is a supreme court case. hello mountain, meet mole hill.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Rideshare Patriot said:


> not to mention.. the driver already knows worst case scenario... this isn't a murder trial. there is no risk of serving years in prison. LOL but ole scrubby thinks this is a supreme court case. hello mountain, meet mole hill.


All I can say is that anyone who thinks hiring a lawyer for anything is cheap, they probably don't have a clue to start with.


----------



## Rideshare Patriot

scrurbscrud said:


> heh heh. *That's the last lawyer to trust.*
> 
> Assured complications end up with open ended customer checkbooks for additional Attorney fees.


you act like this is the trial of the century. relatively speaking.. IT'S SMALL POTATOES. but personally, i would still fight it. i already know worse case scenario.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Rideshare Patriot said:


> you act like this is the trial of the century. relatively speaking.. IT'S SMALL POTATOES. but personally, i would still fight it. i already know worse case scenario.


If anyone thinks Uber is a money sham they haven't financially engaged enough attorney's to compare with.


----------



## Rideshare Patriot

scrurbscrud said:


> If anyone thinks Uber is a money sham they haven't financially engaged enough attorney's to compare with.


that literally makes no sense... try again. this time take a deep breath and slowly type. pause..... leave your desk and then come back and re-read it. if it makes sense then... hit "post reply."


----------



## scrurbscrud

Rideshare Patriot said:


> that literally makes no sense... try again. this time take a deep breath and slowly type. pause..... leave your desk and then come back and re-read it. if it makes sense then... hit "post reply."


Anyone who has engaged an attorney is welcome to make comments. I'm sure you have cheap attorney's and make big money UberXing too.


----------



## Rideshare Patriot

scrurbscrud said:


> Anyone who has engaged an attorney is welcome to make comments. I'm sure you have cheap attorney's and make big money UberXing too.


i have not disclosed how i make money. i have engaged several attorneys in the last 2 years and they were not cheap. (relatively speaking)

congratulations on your new sentences.... they were much clearer, albeit inaccurate. ty


----------



## uberThere

Rideshare Patriot said:


> i said cops can't legally break the law. if they speed while on duty in pursuit or on a call... THIS IS LEGAL!!! just as if an undercover cop takes drugs in order not to break his cover... then he is legally allowed to do so. he can not go home and snort coke .. that would be illegal and even though he is a cop he can not break this law even if he snorted coke as an under cover agent 12 hours previously.
> 
> but lets get back to this case, the undercover agent could lie up until the point she INDUCED the driver to break the law claiming a false emergency, this is entrapment. in fact.. it is TEXT BOOK ENTRAPMENT. it doesn't serve the public interest in any way whatsoever. it is a thinly veiled action designed to raise revenue and satisfy embedded interests.


Cops aren't legally allowed to speed or posses drugs, or solicit for prostitution, etc. They are, however, are allowed to break the law in a prescribed manner to carry out their duties. This is an important distinctions because it means you don't have to write the laws that cops can break, you just have to determine if it is justified under the situation. It also means that cops can't violate your civil rights, nor can they engage in behaviour that would cause disproportionate harm. For example, a traffic cop can speed to catch you, but they can't initiate a drug buy.

This is NOT text book entrapment. There is no "one and done" rule for asking, it is up to a court to decide what is reasonable. If it seems like the person has a reasonable interest in breaking the law, then two or three times certainly isn't unreasonable. He was always free to say no, even after the $10 rate was set because she said she only had $20.


----------



## uberThere

Actionjax said:


> The sky is blue outside my office.  Does that help?


The winter finally broke.


----------



## Rideshare Patriot

uberThere said:


> Cops aren't legally allowed to speed or posses drugs, or solicit for prostitution, etc. They are, however, are allowed to break the law in a prescribed manner to carry out their duties. This is an important distinctions because it means you don't have to write the laws that cops can break, you just have to determine if it is justified under the situation. It also means that cops can't violate your civil rights, nor can they engage in behaviour that would cause disproportionate harm. For example, a traffic cop can speed to catch you, but they can't initiate a drug buy.
> 
> This is NOT text book entrapment. There is no "one and done" rule for asking, it is up to a court to decide what is reasonable. If it seems like the person has a reasonable interest in breaking the law, then two or three times certainly isn't unreasonable. He was always free to say no, even after the $10 rate was set because she said she only had $20.


regarding your first paragraph.. DUH!!! i know what you are trying to communicate even though you do so in a poor manner. i have said almost the same regarding what a cop can do while undercover or carrying out his duties.

regarding the second paragraph we could argue about the first NO and the second NO and i might not be as confident in my original claim. but the third time he was induced via a false claim of "an emergency" it is now gross disregard for the spirit of the law. you seem to struggle with this dynamic and you shouldn't... this is black and white.


----------



## Rideshare Patriot

btw... his first "NO" was when he instructed her to go through the app. honestly? anything after this is entrapment.


----------



## uberThere

Rideshare Patriot said:


> coming from someone that is seriously struggling to put two sentences together, i think i might pass on answering your question about my personal information. smfh


It's obvious from a number of thing.

1) your diction and grammar is that of a 20 year old, not someone who has spent roughly that long in the education system;
2) further to (1) you should try using proper punctuation, and not using a conversational style;
3) your lack of respect for the law is astonishing; and
4) your lack of respect for other posters here is only matched by (3) above.


----------



## uberThere

Rideshare Patriot said:


> as if you could discern the difference.


That was almost a sentence, but certainly not a completed thought.


----------



## uberThere

Rideshare Patriot said:


> i have not disclosed how i make money. i have engaged several attorneys in the last 2 years and they were not cheap. (relatively speaking)


You haven't disclosed if you even make money, that part isn't obvious.



> congratulations on your new sentences.... they were much clearer, albeit inaccurate. ty


Unfortunately, no one can congratulate you on even one sentence.


----------



## Rideshare Patriot

uberThere said:


> It's obvious from a number of thing.
> 
> 1) your diction and grammar is that of a 20 year old, not someone who has spent roughly that long in the education system;
> 2) further to (1) you should try using proper punctuation, and not using a conversational style;
> 3) your lack of respect for the law is astonishing; and
> 4) your lack of respect for other posters here is only matched by (3) above.


LOL diction and grammar? please point this out.

conversational style? it is a forum... what style do you suggest?

"lack of respect for the law is astonishing?" ok.. again please point this out. my opinion of the entrapment defense in this case is very respectful of the law. you may disagree with it but that does not make it "lack of respect."


----------



## Rideshare Patriot

uberThere said:


> That was almost a sentence, but certainly not a completed thought.


actually it was a reply and was a complete thought.


----------



## uberThere

Rideshare Patriot said:


> regarding your first paragraph.. DUH!!! i know what you are trying to communicate even though you do so in a poor manner. i have said almost the same regarding what a cop can do while undercover or carrying out his duties.
> 
> regarding the second paragraph we could argue about the first NO and the second NO and i might not be as confident in my original claim. but the third time he was induced via a false claim of "an emergency" it is now gross disregard for the spirit of the law. you seem to struggle with this dynamic and you shouldn't... this is black and white.


You certainly do know what poor communication is, your the epitome of it. You state something quite different than this. You state it is legal for them to do it, and this is a totally different concept.

I really don't understand where you get your understanding of the law, but I've seen it up close and personal as a parole officer, and now as a military officer. The courts aren't going to buy "it was an emergency" because first off, the claim wasn't specific, and could easily be a story to get the person to go along. Second, the OP accepted the money, and then accepted the higher rate. This is pretty much going to sink him with the good Samaritan defense. You seem to struggle with the concept that law enforcement isn't so shackled as you believe.


----------



## Lidman

Looks like English 101.


----------



## uberThere

Rideshare Patriot said:


> LOL diction and grammar? please point this out.


This seems to be a good example.



> conversational style? it is a forum... what style do you suggest?


I don't suggest any style, as you are free to adopt any you feel is acceptable. You just have to accept the fact that the style you employ states volumes about you. In this case, the style you chose only detracts from any knowledge or expertise you may have.



> "lack of respect for the law is astonishing?" ok.. again please point this out. my opinion of the entrapment defense in this case is very respectful of the law. you may disagree with it but that does not make it "lack of respect."


Do you not read your own posts? Just two examples, you mention the police being "filthy", and that judges being in on corruption as being the only reason people are convicted; this is not respectful of the law.


----------



## Rideshare Patriot

uberThere said:


> You haven't disclosed if you even make money, that part isn't obvious.





uberThere said:


> You certainly do know what poor communication is, your the epitome of it. You state something quite different than this. You state it is legal for them to do it, and this is a totally different concept.
> 
> I really don't understand where you get your understanding of the law, but I've seen it up close and personal as a parole officer, and now as a military officer. The courts aren't going to buy "it was an emergency" because first off, the claim wasn't specific, and could easily be a story to get the person to go along. Second, the OP accepted the money, and then accepted the higher rate. This is pretty much going to sink him with the good Samaritan defense. You seem to struggle with the concept that law enforcement isn't so shackled as you believe.


_In criminal law, entrapment is a practice whereby a law enforcement agent INDUCES a person to commit a criminal offense that the person would have otherwise been unlikely to commit.[1] It is a type of conduct that is generally frowned upon, and thus in many jurisdictions is a possible defense against criminal liability.

The entrapment defense in the United States has evolved mainly through case law. Two competing tests exist for determining whether entrapment has taken place, known as the "subjective" and "objective" tests. The "subjective" test looks at the defendant's state of mind; entrapment can be claimed if the defendant had no "predisposition" to commit the crime. The "objective" test looks instead at the government's conduct; entrapment occurs when the actions of government officers would usually have caused a normally law-abiding person to commit a crime.[6]_​


----------



## Rideshare Patriot

uberThere said:


> This seems to be a good example.
> 
> Do you not read your own posts? Just two examples, you mention the police being "filthy", and that judges being in on corruption as being the only reason people are convicted; this is not respectful of the law.


please cite the exact quote..... you are too scattered to do so "free style."


----------



## uberThere

Lidman said:


> Looks like English 101.





Rideshare Patriot said:


> _In criminal law, entrapment is a practice whereby a law enforcement agent INDUCES a person to commit a criminal offense that the person would have otherwise been unlikely to commit.[1] It is a type of conduct that is generally frowned upon, and thus in many jurisdictions is a possible defense against criminal liability.
> 
> The entrapment defense in the United States has evolved mainly through case law. Two competing tests exist for determining whether entrapment has taken place, known as the "subjective" and "objective" tests. The "subjective" test looks at the defendant's state of mind; entrapment can be claimed if the defendant had no "predisposition" to commit the crime. The "objective" test looks instead at the government's conduct; entrapment occurs when the actions of government officers would usually have caused a normally law-abiding person to commit a crime.[6]_​


This indicates you can use Google, but it doesn't indicate that you are able to interpret it, not that that's a major fault; that's why we have attorneys.

If you look at the objective test, the court is going to focus on how likely it was that the person was enticed to do something they wouldn't otherwise do. So answer this question - is this scenario plausible?

1) a woman who is looking for a ride home after an event sees someone dropped off, and assumes they may be part of a TNC
2) the woman asks for a ride, and the person indicates they drive for Uber, but they need to go through the app
3) now the woman knows the person will give them a ride, but doesn't have a smart phone, and they really want to get a ride, so she asks again
4) after being told now, this woman makes up a story about an "emergency", and asks yet again

Do you really think this is an unlikely scenario? The OP seems to think it was reasonable because they were shocked it was a cop.


----------



## uberThere

Rideshare Patriot said:


> please cite the exact quote..... you are too scattered to do so "free style."


You claim that I'm scattered? That is rather projective, don't you think?

As you wish:


Rideshare Patriot said:


> the driver has a right to face his accuser in court and a jury trial. he also has a right to all evidence before the case begins. my guess is that the undercover "agent" that claimed an emergency, if put on the stand under oath, would *probably lie*. if a judge decides the case... he/she usually sides with the state/county/city. *(a conflict of interest by the way)* a jury on the other hand might see through it.
> .


So the cops are liars, and it's a conflict of interest for the judge to go along with it? Got it.



Rideshare Patriot said:


> i actually would have no problems with the sting if they had followed legal protocol and ceased after the first NO... maybe even the second NO. but to induce this driver with a false emergency claim makes me angry and to know who is behind it and their agenda is to keep their industries' corrupt profits defended really raises my blood pressure.
> 
> as a true american it baffles me why anyone would side with the corrupt filth that executes these illegal actions. (became illegal when flagrant inducing was employed)


My mistake on this one, you're saying the coporate executives are filthy, but the cops are just in on their agenda.



Rideshare Patriot said:


> LOL... so if the judge is in on the corruption and finds him guilty then the entrapment defense had no merits? that's not logical. you never pointed out a flaw in my argument. and no.. i do not agree with you for a nanosecond.
> 
> and to repeat myself from earlier, i have yet to offer the driver a strategy on how he should navigate through this corruption.
> 
> lastly, perps paying big bucks and winning has nothing to do with the merits of the entrapment defense.
> 
> what you are now saying by default is... yes, it is entrapment but the way the system works he needs to just go along to get along. sort of how the mafia works huh? you support shakedowns huh?


Again, cops are corrupt, and the judges are too, if they support them.

Need I go on? It seems you don't recall your own posts, yet you claim I have trouble stringing two sentences together? That's beyond ironic.


----------



## gaj

uberThere said:


> You certainly do know what poor communication is, *your* the epitome of it.


Heh.


----------



## uberThere

gaj said:


> Heh.


Who asked you??  

Ouch. I usually catch the "there, their, they're" type grammar before I post, but that one slipped through.
My hats off to you.


----------



## gaj

scrurbscrud said:


> heh heh. *That's the last lawyer to trust.*
> 
> Assured complications end up with open ended customer checkbooks for additional Attorney fees.


Flat rate = Attorney will fight case (usually w/o trial.) ie: Instead of tallying up hours it takes to write motions, talk to you on phone, meet with you in person, talk to DA, etc they will often quote a flat rate that covers the average amount of time that it takes for a case like yours. Sometimes it takes more time, sometimes it takes less time. It is far easier to get clients for simple cases by quoting a flat fee rather than an open-ended hourly rate.

I'm not talking about a murder trial, I am talking about simple civil or criminal matters. There are usually contingency plans which could end up costing you more, but they are in writing. (Example: Case will cost $x if we don't go to trial, $y more if we do. Or case will cost $x with up to two days of courtroom time, $y more for each additional day.)

Have you ever used an attorney for a civil or criminal matter? I have used reputable attorneys in both a "flat rate" and an "hourly, not to exceed $x" basis. One of them included a trial.

I have also used attorneys that charge $x/hour (usually business matters.)

There are a wide range of ways attorneys bill people, just because someone uses a flat rate billing system for certain cases does not make them less trustworthy or reputable.

g


----------



## gaj

uberThere said:


> Who asked you??
> 
> Ouch. I usually catch the "there, their, they're" type grammar before I post, but that one slipped through.
> My hats off to you.


I know... It was hard to slam you because I agree with what you were saying about the other poster, but it was too good to pass up 

g


----------



## uberThere

gaj said:


> I know... It was hard to slam you because I agree with what you were saying about the other poster, but it was too good to pass up
> 
> g


At least, you didn't say you had to slam me hard. 

I usually try to avoid going Grammar Nazi, but when someone says you can't string two sentences together then it's fair game.


----------



## observer

gaj said:


> I know... It was hard to slam you because I agree with what you were saying about the other poster, but it was too good to pass up
> 
> g


I caught that too and agree with your comments here. I think the whole point of this forum is to help each other be better in every way possible.

Coming on here to pick fights and put people down because you think you are smarter, is down right un American.


----------



## observer

No matter what username you pick.


----------



## Actionjax

observer said:


> I caught that too and agree with your comments here. I think the whole point of this forum is to help each other be better in every way possible.
> 
> Coming on here to pick fights and put people down because you think you are smarter, is down right un american.


I'm Canadian so I can get away with being un American


----------



## observer

Actionjax said:


> I'm Canadian so I can get away with being un American


Lol,  you're ok. I don't agree with some things you post, which is normal as I' m sure you don't agree with me on some things, but you are generally respectful with other members.


----------



## scrurbscrud

gaj said:


> Flat rate = Attorney will fight case *(usually w/o trial.) *
> 
> g


*Big caveat there huh?* You should know by dealing with Uber how sucker ads work by now.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Actionjax said:


> I'm Canadian so I can get away with being un American


It took me many long nights drinking Candian whiskey and stout in Canadian bars with our semi socialist brothers to the North to learn to appreciate their unique perspectives...


----------



## Actionjax

scrurbscrud said:


> It took me many long nights drinking Candian whiskey and stout in Canadian bars with our semi socialist brothers to the North to learn to appreciate their unique perspectives...


If there is one thing we know how to do well is make booze. That and produce fine hockey players.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Actionjax said:


> If there is one thing we know how to do well is make booze. That and produce fine hockey players.


I also have a daugherinlaw who is a dual U.S./Canadian citizen. Winnipeg born.


----------



## Tesla

scrurbscrud said:


> I'd suggest even the most half wit drivers know better than to do street hails. Has nothing to do with being a jackass. Do you feel sympathy for people who get speeding tickets? I don't. Not even when I get them.


Doing hails is commission free. Think about that. Learn how to spot a cop DOH!

Hot ladies wearing very little with guy flash with cash is never an UC. Bet that UC stood out a mile LOL.

Make the big $$ I can give you 10 top hints 

Interested?


----------



## howo3579

Next time just ask are you donating $20 for my gas and time for the ride share when they ask. There's nothing wrong to take donation.


----------



## Daisey77

Uber does not give a rats ass about us drivers. What's funny is we are self employed or independent contractors, right? Well if we are independent contractor, technically that means we get to negotiate our own rates. Therefore in my eyes, legal. I think Uber does quite a few illegal activities on Their own. They are changing my star rating so I can not collect my hourly guarantee incentive. They are not paying me my surcharges. Not to mention a brand new Lexus got totaled while driving for them and they still have yet to reach out to me, to provide me on how to file a claim. It's a shame that a 42 billion dollar company treat their drivers so crappy


----------



## scrurbscrud

Tesla said:


> Doing hails is commission free. Think about that. Learn how to spot a cop DOH!
> 
> Hot ladies wearing very little with guy flash with cash is never an UC. Bet that UC stood out a mile LOL.
> 
> Make the big $$ I can give you 10 top hints
> 
> Interested?


I don't need tips on how to break the law, pay fines or land in jail. But thanks for the non-offer.


----------



## Tesla

You drive Uber mate. You need help believe me LOL.

Why is everyone so ****en proud here. Bullshit


----------



## scrurbscrud

Tesla said:


> You drive Uber mate. You need help believe me LOL.
> 
> Why is everyone so ****en proud here. Bullshit


Uh, no, I don't drive for s**t for pay. XL still pays marginally OK.


----------



## Tesla

XL - hahahahaha - very low $$ DOH !!!


----------



## scrurbscrud

Tesla said:


> XL - hahahahaha - very low $$ DOH !!!


Fortunately I get to make that decision for myself.


----------



## Daisey77

[He could have just filed under his own insurance saying he was a friend. Everyone is taking this so serious for the pennies we get paid . Uber does not give a shit about us drivers. They do a bunch of shady shit on their own end when it comes time to pay out . ="observer, post: 201933, member: 6016"]You could have been in an accident, your pax would not be covered by Uber and YOU would have been responsible for medical costs. All for 20 bucks.

Not worth it.[/QUOTE]


----------



## painfreepc

Can't wait to see how many idoits get car impounded at LAX,

Placard required for Drop-offs and Pick-ups

Placard below logo only, not on top or side of logo

Only one company logo in window

Only LA Uber partners can Drop-off or pick-up

Placard in window when in waiting lot, don't drive in to lot without Placard in window


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Daisey77 said:


> Uber does not give a rats ass about us drivers. What's funny is we are self employed or independent contractors, right? Well if we are independent contractor, technically that means we get to negotiate our own rates. Therefore in my eyes, legal. I think Uber does quite a few illegal activities on Their own. They are changing my star rating so I can not collect my hourly guarantee incentive. They are not paying me my surcharges. Not to mention a brand new Lexus got totaled while driving for them and they still have yet to reach out to me, to provide me on how to file a claim. It's a shame that a 42 billion dollar company treat their drivers so crappy


----------



## JimS

Daisey77 said:


> Uber does not give a rats ass about us drivers. What's funny is we are self employed or independent contractors, right? Well if we are independent contractor, technically that means we get to negotiate our own rates. Therefore in my eyes, legal. I think Uber does quite a few illegal activities on Their own. They are changing my star rating so I can not collect my hourly guarantee incentive. They are not paying me my surcharges. Not to mention a brand new Lexus got totaled while driving for them and they still have yet to reach out to me, to provide me on how to file a claim. It's a shame that a 42 billion dollar company treat their drivers so crappy


This is quoting down the wrong spiel. Yes, we are independent contractors. Uber provides us a means to prearrange a ride with a passenger, but to have access to this convenience requires that you follow certain terms and conditions, one of which is that Uber will set the rates. You have every right to negotiate your rates with your passenger using Uber so long as you don't go over their published rates. In other words, feel free to offer discounts. To the point of this thread, you can't find someone on the side of the road, and negotiate a cash fare. That's illegal almost everywhere. It's why taxis were regulated to begin with. The key here is_ pre-arranged_. That's what the OP was arrested for.

Do you have rock solid proof that Uber is changing your star rating? I'm not even sure that's part of most hourly guarantee programs, though it is for monthly guarantees (most of which require 4.6 - how freakin' hard is that)?

Who drives a brand new ANYTHING to Uber in?


----------



## naplestom75

Jeff Fliegler said:


> I am an ex-chef I worked in up-scale restaurants around the world for 16 years. I hurt my back 3 years ago and had to find a new career. It was about the same time my wife and I conceived our first child. I started working as a financial planner, but after a year of being miserable I started my own digital marketing co. The Point Solutions and then we started GrubTribe a food video/blog that is growing exponentially week by week. Although there is a lot of promise in what I'm doing, I needed to earn some extra cash so I started driving for UBER.
> 
> It was a positive experience for the most part, I earned about 1200.00 a month driving on weekend nights, and to be honest it was kinda fun most nights, Until&#8230;
> 
> Friday Feb 27th I drove four people from Aliso Viejo CA to the Staple Center about 40 miles. As soon as I Drop them off I was approached by a normal looking women. 40ish, Mom Jeans and a sweatshirt. She asked me for a ride. I told her you must go through the app (meaning UBER) She then said it was only a few blocks. I said sorry,I can't &#8230; then she said it was an emergency.
> 
> I'm a dad and my mind went directly to I need to help this person. She did ask how much and I said I don't know 10 bucks? She then ask if I had change for a twenty I said No and she said Okay I'll give you twenty I said fine get in.
> 
> As soon as that happened I was pulled over by a motorcycle cop, promptly handcuffed and put into the back of the police car. I was then taken to empty parking lot and put into a van full of other Uber drivers. As we sat for about an hour more and more drivers were arrested. All of the cars were towed, and are still impounded and may be for up to 30 day pending a trial. We are also all up against a misdemeanor charge and best case will have to pay a hefty fine and it will be dropped to an infraction.
> 
> Here is what really sticks about the whole situation:
> 
> First I'm working for Uber to make a few extra bucks to save for my sons school next year until my digital marketing career takes off. I spend my weekend nights driving to ungodly hours driving drunk people home from bars. Not having my car is a huge burden as you may imagine.
> 
> Secondly UBER warns us not take cash, but when the under cover cop asked me I said No twice. The cop wouldn't let it go and played the emergency card. That seems like entrapment to me. I thought I was helping some one.
> 
> I think some big Taxi Cab Co. doesn't want Uber around is pulling the string to get cops to bait Uber Drivers to get them in trouble.


So you were booked?


----------



## Daisey77

Michael - Cleveland said:


>





JimS said:


> This is quoting down the wrong spiel. Yes, we are independent contractors. Uber provides us a means to prearrange a ride with a passenger, but to have access to this convenience requires that you follow certain terms and conditions, one of which is that Uber will set the rates. You have every right to negotiate your rates with your passenger using Uber so long as you don't go over their published rates. In other words, feel free to offer discounts. To the point of this thread, you can't find someone on the side of the road, and negotiate a cash fare. That's illegal almost everywhere. It's why taxis were regulated to begin with. The key here is_ pre-arranged_. That's what the OP was arrested for.
> 
> Do you have rock solid proof that Uber is changing your star rating? I'm not even sure that's part of most hourly guarantee programs, though it is for monthly guarantees (most of which require 4.6 - how freakin' hard is that)?
> 
> Who drives a brand new ANYTHING to Uber in?


----------



## UberLou

Michael - Cleveland said:


>


Too Bad under the current relationship with Uber we are more clients than employees.


----------



## Daisey77

Right. I've never been informed star rating was one of the criteria. In fact I went over the criteria 100 times within the last month and they never mentioned it. now suddenly they're saying it is one of the criterias? They change your stories daily just to find a way to not pay us. in my weekly summary, as well as speaking to them, they informed me 20 of my 22 rides gave me 5 stars. So even if the other two rides only gave me one star that would have been a 4.64 for the week. I highly doubt I had two 1 star reviews. I just got an email that same day saying I am part of the gold plan because I've had 100 straight trips of 5 stars and I am in the top 5% drivers in Denver. Either way if those two trips did come in at 1 star,with 20 trips at 5 stars it would have been a 4.64. They said it had to be of 4.4 or higher which I've never had that low score but that's besides the poin. they could have gave me to one star reviews for all I know. Uber refuses to give me that information


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

JimS said:


> Who drives a brand new ANYTHING to Uber in?


a) People in very dire straits who [always mistakenly] think getting a car through Uber is in their best interest.
b) People who are ok financially, but want to drive VERY part-time just to help with the car payment.


----------



## Daisey77

Michael - Cleveland said:


> a) People in very dire straits who [always mistakenly] think getting a car through Uber is in their best interest.
> b) People who are ok financially, but want to drive VERY part-time just to help with the car payment.


Thank you Cleveland. Geez I came here to Express frustration with the games & Politics Uber is playing. Suddenly I find myself defending myself against 2 or 3 people because of the car I was driving. I think you all should be more worried about Uber shafting you out of money than the type of car I Drive


----------



## JimS

Daisey77 said:


> Thank you Cleveland. Geez I came here to Express frustration with the games & Politics Uber is playing. Suddenly I find myself defending myself against 2 or 3 people because of the car I was driving. I think you all should be more worried about Uber shafting you out of money than the type of car I Drive


That was such a minor point of my retort. Quite frankly, if you fit into the category of the latter, you make Uber more powerful.

I am worried about Uber shafting me. But I also consider myself mildly intelligent, which puts me WAY above a lot of the driving crowd out there. You, on the other hand are regurgitating the same hateful drivel against Uber without any documented proof. Just venting. I don't mind venting, but being honest is extremely important to be taken seriously. There are plenty of valid concerns against Uber that are documented that resorting to hearsay isn't necessary or productive.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

JimS said:


> I don't mind venting, but being honest is extremely important to be taken seriously. There are plenty of valid concerns against Uber that are documented that resorting to hearsay isn't necessary or productive.


ah - a driver after my own heart.
I've said the same thing here a hundred times.


----------



## painfreepc

JimS said:


> That was such a minor point of my retort. Quite frankly, if you fit into the category of the latter, you make Uber more powerful.
> 
> I am worried about Uber shafting me. But I also consider myself mildly intelligent, which puts me WAY above a lot of the driving crowd out there. You, on the other hand are regurgitating the same hateful drivel against Uber without any documented proof. Just venting. I don't mind venting, but being honest is extremely important to be taken seriously. There are plenty of valid concerns against Uber that are documented that resorting to hearsay isn't necessary or productive.


I am hear to say..lol


----------



## Daisey77

JimS said:


> That was such a minor point of my retort. Quite frankly, if you fit into the category of the latter, you make Uber more powerful.
> 
> I am worried about Uber shafting me. But I also consider myself mildly intelligent, which puts me WAY above a lot of the driving crowd out there. You, on the other hand are regurgitating the same hateful drivel against Uber without any documented proof. Just venting. I don't mind venting, but being honest is extremely important to be taken seriously. There are plenty of valid concerns against Uber that are documented that resorting to hearsay isn't necessary or productive.





JimS said:


> That was such a minor point of my retort. Quite frankly, if you fit into the category of the latter, you make Uber more powerful.
> 
> I am worried about Uber shafting me. But I also consider myself mildly intelligent, which puts me WAY above a lot of the driving crowd out there. You, on the other hand are regurgitating the same hateful drivel against Uber without any documented proof. Just venting. I don't mind venting, but being honest is extremely important to be taken seriously. There are plenty of valid concerns against Uber that are documented that resorting to hearsay isn't necessary or productive.


Okay, so this latest issue is with my Average rating last week, which disqualify me from the incentive of the hourly guarantee . Both the weekly summary and someone who responded to my email said 20 of my 22 rides were rated 5 stars. They will not tell me what the other two rides rated me. Worse case scenario is, they were 1 star. So, with 2o - 5 star trips and 2 one star trips (worse case scenario),my weekly average would have been 4.64. They're tiny I was at 4.38. Everyone is very eager to look into it when I first email them and then I never hear back. I just find it funny that it's mathematically impossible for me to get a 4.38 last week with 20 5 star rides and they are refusing to discuss it. However as the gentleman on the other page that was yelling at me says, they do not care about us we are replaceable. I get that I did they don't care about us is clear they do not care about us but that also doesn't mean they get a treat us like shit and play these political games when it comes to our income


----------



## Daisey77

So do you consider that hearsay and unproductive? I mean it's in writing and they are verbally telling me. Interesting to know that they won't return any emails anymore to anyone and when they do,they're so vague that they never address any specific issue,we have. Sounds like to me they are trying to avoid anything in writing that be held against them. Now that is hearsay


----------



## Tenzo

scrurbscrud said:


> Emergency. Officer had to fill quota of busted for street hail Uber drivers to fill van and use tow trucks on standby.


Driver showed compassion for an emergency.


----------



## observer

Daisey77 said:


> [He could have just filed under his own insurance saying he was a friend. Everyone is taking this so serious for the pennies we get paid . Uber does not give a shit about us drivers. They do a bunch of shady shit on their own end when it comes time to pay out . ="observer, post: 201933, member: 6016"]You could have been in an accident, your pax would not be covered by Uber and YOU would have been responsible for medical costs. All for 20 bucks.
> 
> Not worth it.


[/QUOTE]

Do you really think the pax would commit insurance fraud and say the driver was a friend?

In a big enough accident the pax would be sueing EVERYONE involved.

That aside, why should all the other insurance customers pay for someone that committed insurance fraud?

Uber doing things illegally is not a free pass to everyone else.


----------



## JimS

Daisey77 said:


> So do you consider that hearsay and unproductive? I mean it's in writing and they are verbally telling me. Interesting to know that they won't return any emails anymore to anyone and when they do,they're so vague that they never address any specific issue,we have. Sounds like to me they are trying to avoid anything in writing that be held against them. Now that is hearsay


You are right - this certainly sounds suspect. Have you asked that your emails be elevated to a supervisor?


----------



## Daisey77

JimS said:


> You are right - this certainly sounds suspect. Have you asked that your emails be elevated to a supervisor?


I have. A couple times now and they keep saying they will get it to the right person. However I'm still sitting here waiting for a response. every couple days i go without a response, I initiate a new email and now I'm not getting any responses at all. Do you ever experience that problem when emailing them? To me they seem like pre-made templates. I will ask a couple questions. They will pick one topic and send an email out regarding that topic but it does not specifically address nor answer a single question i asked. So frustrating


----------



## Daisey77

Do you really think the pax would commit insurance fraud and say the driver was a friend?

In a big enough accident the pax would be sueing EVERYONE involved.

That aside, why should all the other insurance customers pay for someone that committed insurance fraud?

Uber doing things illegally is not a free pass to everyone else.[/QUOTE]
Do you really think the pax would commit insurance fraud and say the driver was a friend?

In a big enough accident the pax would be sueing EVERYONE involved.

That aside, why should all the other insurance customers pay for someone that committed insurance fraud?

Uber doing things illegally is not a free pass to everyone else.[/QUOTE]

Have you ever been in an accident with Uber? it is the most god awful experience you will ever go through and trust me when I say this,it will be much easier for the passengers as well as yourself. You don't get paid out on that trip anyways.so technically they're not a paying passenger I pay my insurance premiums every month. so if it's going to be easier all around, why not? I have four passengers from April that ended up going through their own insurance because uber never reached out to them or responded to them. I as well have never been reached out to or responded to from uber in my car was totaled. It is one thing to treat your drivers like shit, but it's another thing to put those passengers through it. Uber seems to forget who has made them their 42 billion dollars. Its already bad enough they have lowered rates so low, but as much as they nickel and dime me out of my surcharges and paying my incentives , I've earned, I have no respect for them


----------



## Dts08

They do that all the time in Boston..wave $50 at you and ask u to drive em somewhere...if u got money get a cab....that's how u know it's a trap...u fell for the pretty smile and a hopeful hook up..that's y they bagged u..ha ha..


----------



## Daisey77

I have not heard of such a thing in Denver but then again we are not a union state so the taxis are not regulated. I honestly can't see Denver having a sting operation for Uber drivers lol. I don't even think law enforcement would care. Maybe I'm completely wrong . That just sounds so funny


----------



## scrurbscrud

Daisey77 said:


> I have not heard of such a thing in Denver but then again we are not a union state so the taxis are not regulated. I honestly can't see Denver having a sting operation for Uber drivers lol. I don't even think law enforcement would care. Maybe I'm completely wrong . That just sounds so funny


I think they already have. I remember this being brought up on the board here awhile back, somewhere.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Tenzo said:


> Driver showed compassion for an emergency.


Yeah, except for the taking the money part. That's what cooked his goose.


----------



## J W

Moral of the story cops are ****s


----------

